# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  بحث شرعي حول ( حكم  المصافحة بين الرجل و المرأة ) .

## هشيم بن بشير

أدلة من يرى التحريم:

قال البعض بالتحريم مستندين إلى حديث أخرجه الطبراني عن معقل بن يسار أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «لأن يطعن في رأس أحدكم بمخيط من حديد، خير له من أن يمس امرأة لا تحل له». و هذا الحديث ضعيف. أخرجه الطبراني (20|211) من طريق شداد بن سعيد (فيه ضعف)، عن أبي العلاء يزيد بن عبد الله بن الشخير، عن معقل مرفوعاً فذكره. وأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة (4|15 #17310) من طريق بشير بن عقبة (ثقة)، عن أبي العلاء، عن معقل موقوفاً عليه من قوله بلفظ: «لأن يعمد أحدكم إلى مخيط فيغرز به في رأسي، أحب إلي من أن تغسل رأسي امرأة ليست مني ذات محرم». وبشير بن عقبة ثقة أخرج له الشيخان، فهو أثبت، وأحفظ من شداد بن سعيد. وفي هذا قرينة ظاهرة أن شداداً قد أخطأ في الحديث من جهتين في رفعه، وفي لفظه، وأن المحفوظ عن أبي العلاء هو ما حدث به بشير عن معقل موقوفاً عليه باللفظ المذكور.

و حتى لو صح سند الحديث فلا يعني هذا المصافحة لأن اللمس بين الرجل و المرأة في لغة العرب غالباً من يطلق على الجماع، وإلا دلّ على الملامسة مع شهوة. و مسَّ الرجل امرأَتهُ أي: جامعها، كما في قوله تعالى {قَالَتْ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ} و قوله { فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَتَمَاسَّا} وقوله{وإن طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن}ـ  و أمثال هذا في القرآن و الحديث و أشعار العرب كثيرة جداً.

قال شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى (21|223) راداً على من فسر المس بمجرد مس البشرة البشرة ولو بلا شهوة: «فأما تعليق النقض بمجرد اللمس، فهذا خلاف الأصول، وخلاف إجماع الصحابة وخلاف الآثار، وليس مع قائله نص ولا قياس... وذكر أدلة ثم قال: فمن زعم أن قوله {أو لامستم النساء} يتناول اللمس وإن لم يكن لشهوة، فقد خرج عن اللغة التي جاء بها القرآن، بل وعن لغة الناس في عرفهم. فإنه إذا ذُكِرَ المس الذي يقرن فيه بين الرجل والمرأة عُلِمَ أنه مسّ الشهوة، كما أنه إذا ذكر الوطء المقرون بين الرجل والمرأة، علم أنه الوطء بالفرج لا بالقدم».

و البعض احتج بما رواه الشيخان عن أمنا عائشة قالت: «ما مست يد رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يد امرأة قط إلا امرأة يملكها» رواه البخاري (7214)، ومسلم (1866). وفي الموطأ (ص 982) عن أميمة بنت رقيقة مرفوعاً: «إني لا أصافح النساء». ويُجال على هذا الحديث أنه ليس فيه دلالة على التحريم. إذ أن امتناع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أمر دون أن ينهى عنه لا يدل على التحريم. و قد امتنع عن أكل الثوم و البصل و الضب و أجازه لأصحابه. و إن دل الحديث على شيء فعلى كراهية المصافحة بين الرجل و المرأة الأجنبية إن أمنت الفتنة (كمصافحة الشاب للمرأة العجوز).

وادعى البعض الإجماع على التحريم، ولا يصح هذا الإجماع. وفي حين يسوق معظم المصنفين المتأخرين الإجماع على حرمة مصافحة النساء، نجد كتب الإجماع خالية من هذه المسألة. وكيف يَدّعون الإجماع وقد ثبت عن فقيه العراق إبراهيم النخعي أنه صافح امرأة أجنبية كبيرة. جاء في حلية الأولياء (4|228): حدثنا ابراهيم بن عبدالله، قال حدثنا محمد بن اسحق، قال حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد، قال حدثنا جرير، عن منصور، عن ابراهيم، قال : «لقيتني امرأة، فأردت أن أصافحها، فجعلت على يدي ثوبا، فكشفت قناعها، فإذا امرأة من الحي قد اكتهلت، فصافحتها وليس على يدي شيء».
بل جاء في الموسوعة الكويتية: «وأما المصافحة التي تقع بين الرجل والمرأة من غير المحارم فقد اختلف قول الفقهاء في حكمها وفرقوا بين مصافحة العجائز ومصافحة غيرهم: فمصافحة الرجل للمرأة العجوز التي لا تشتهي ولا تُشتهى، وكذلك مصافحة المرأة للرجل العجوز الذي لا يَشتهي ولا يُشتهى، ومصافحة الرجل العجوز للمرأة العجوز، جائز عند الحنفية والحنابلة ما دامت الشهوة مأمونة من كلا الطرفين».

واحتجوا بما جاء في صحيح مسلم (#2657) من حديث مرفوع فيه «...واليد زناها البطش...». شرح النووي (16|206) هذا بقوله: «بالمس باليد بأن يمس أجنبية بيده او يقبلها». فصارت الحجة في قول النووي لا في الحديث النبوي. وقول النووي غلط لأنه ليس من لغة العرب إطلاق البطش على اللمس باليد أو التقبيل، لأن اللمس فيه نعومة ورقة، بعكس البطش. ومعنى البطش في تلك الأحاديث هو الأخذ الشديد. وما وجدت في حديث ولا في شيء من معاجم اللغة ما يدل على أن المراد هو اللمس.

بل وجدت في القاموس المحيط: «"بَطَشَ": به "يَبْطِشٌ ويَبْطُشُ" أخَذَهُ بالعُنْفِ والسَّطْوَةِ "كأبطَشَهُ" أو "البَطْشٌ" الأخْذُ الشديدُ في كلِّ شيءٍ والبأسُ "والبَطيش" الشديدُ البَطْشِ». وف ي لسان العرب: «البَطْش التناول بشدة عند الصَّوْلة والأَخذُ الشديدُ في كل شيء بطشٌ بَطَشَ يَبْطُش و يَبْطِش بَطْشاً وفي الحديث: فإِذا موسى باطِشٌ بجانب العرش أَي متعلق به بقوَّة. و البَطْشُ الأَخذ القويّ الشديد. وفي التنزيل: وإِذا بَطَشْتُم بَطَشْتُم جبَّارين. قال الكلبي: معناه تَقْتُلون عند الغضب. وقال غيره: تَقْتُلون بالسوط، وقال الزجاج: جاء في التفسير أَن بَطْشَهُم كان بالسَّوط والسَّيْف، وإِنما أَنكر اللَّه تعالى ذلك لأَنه كان ظُلماً، فأَما في الحق فالبَطْش بالسيف والسوط جائز. و البَطْشة السَّطْوة والأَخذُ بالعُنْف; و باطَشَه مُباطَشَةً و باطَشَ كبَطَش; قال: حُوتاً إِذا ما زادُنا جئنا به * وقَمْلَةً إِن نحنُ باطَشْنا به. قال ابن سيده: ليْسَتْ به مِنْ قوله باطَشْنا به كَبِه من سَطَوْنا بِه إِذا أَردت بِسَطَوْنا معنى قوله تعالى: يَكَادُونَ يَسْطُونَ بِالَّذِينَ وإِنما هي مثلُ بِه من قولك استَعْنَّا به وتَعاونَّا به، فافهم . وبَطَشَ به يُبْطش بَطْشاً : سَطا عليه في سُرْعة. وفي التنزيل العزيز : فَلَمَّا أَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَبْطِشَ بِالَّذِي هُوَ عَدُوٌّ لَهُمَا».

ثم الحديث جاء فيه: «والأذنان زناهما الاستماع»: وليس كل استماع للنساء محرم، إلا ما ثبتت حرمته بالدليل الخارجي. وجاء فيه: «واللسان زناه الكلام»: وليس كل كلام مع النساء محرّم، إلا ما ثبتت حرمته بالدليل الخارجي. فصار لا بدّ من المجيء بدليل خارجي يدل على أن مصافحة الأجنبية هي من البطش باليد المحرم. ثم على التسليم بأن البطش هنا هو اللمس، فالسياق قد جاء في اللمس الذي بشهوة يفضي إلى الزنا، ونحن نسلم بأن المصافحة لشهوة لا تجوز.

فالمصافحة إنما تجوز عند عدم الشهوة، وأمن الفتنة. فإذا خيفت الفتنة على أحد الطرفين، أو وجدت الشهوة والتلذذ من أحدهما، حرمت المصافحة بلا شك. بل لو فقد هذان الشرطان عدم الشهوة وأمن الفتنة بين الرجل ومحارمه مثل خالته، أو أخته من الرضاع، أو بنت امرأته، أو زوجة أبيه، أو غير ذلك، لكانت المصافحة حينئذ حراماً. بل لو فقد الشرطان بين الرجل وبين صبي أمرد، حرمت مصافحته أيضًا. وربما كان في بعض البيئات، ولدى بعض الناس، أشد خطراً من الأنثى. ولذلك ينبغي الاقتصار في المصافحة على موضع الحاجة، ولا يحسـن التوسع في ذلك، سداً للذريعة، واقتداءً بالنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، الذي لم يثبت عنه أنه صافح امرأة أجنبية قط. وأفضل للمسلم المتدين، والمسلمة المتدينة ألا يبدأ أحدهما بالمصافحة، ولكن إذا صوفح صافح.



أدلة من يرى الجواز:

1-روى البخاري في صحيحه عن أنس بن مالك -رضي الله عنه- قال: «إن كانت الأمة من إماء المدينة لتأخذ بيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتنطلق به حيث شاءت». هذا غاية في الصحة، وفي رواية أحمد وابن ماجه «فما ينزع يده من يدها»، جوّدها الألباني في صحيح ابن ماجه (#4177)، وفي سندها علي بن زيد بن جدعان وفيه ضعف.

2-جاء في الصحيحين عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يدخل على أم حرام بنت ملحان فتطعمه وكانت أم حرام تحت عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه فدخل عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأطعمته ثم جلست تفلي رأسه فنام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم استيقظ وهو يضحك...الحديث.

وأم حرام ليست من محارمه صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقد بالغ الحافظ الدمياطي في الرد على من ادعى أنها من محارم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبيّن بطلان ذلك بالأدلة القاطعة (انظر في ذلك فتح الباري 13|230). وأما دعوى خصوصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد ردها القاضي عياض بأن الخصائص لا تثبت بالاحتمال، وأن الأصل عدم الخصوصية وجواز الاقتداء به في أفعاله حتى يقوم على الخصوصية دليل.

3-ثبت أن أبا موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه جعل امرأة من الأشعريين تفلي رأسه وهو مُحْرِم في الحج. وهذا صحيحٌ أخرجه البخاري. 

 أما في حال الفتنة فإن المصافحة لا تجوز من منطلق سد الذرائع. لقد رخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقبلة للشيخ الكبير وهو صائم في رمضان ولم يرخص ذلك لشاب أتاه وسأله نفس السؤال. و الله أعلم بالصواب.

----------


## أشجعي

برأيي المتواضع فإن هذا البحث غير عادل, فهو يضع ردود (ضعيفة) على أدلة المبيحين ولا يرد على أدلة المجوزين,
وكلام المذاهب الأربعة لعله في المنتدى,بل على عكس كلامك بالنسبة للإجماع,
لم يعرف أحد أباح السلام على الأجنبية, والنظر محرم, فأين القياس الأولوي في المسألة؟؟؟؟

وانظر كيف العامي (أنا) سيرد على بعض أدلة أو بالأحرى شبهات المجوزين:

أدلة من يرى الجواز:

1-روى البخاري في صحيحه عن أنس بن مالك -رضي الله عنه- قال: «إن كانت الأمة من إماء المدينة لتأخذ بيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتنطلق به حيث شاءت». هذا غاية في الصحة، وفي رواية أحمد وابن ماجه «فما ينزع يده من يدها»، جوّدها الألباني في صحيح ابن ماجه (#4177)، وفي سندها علي بن زيد بن جدعان وفيه ضعف.

هذا الحديث في البخاري تحت باب الكبر, وكيف الأصل في المسلم ألا ينهر (الطفل) الصغير وفي غير البخاري يكون تحت الشمائل أو أخلاق المسلمين , وفي مسند الإمام أحمد:
"قال أنس بن مالك إن كانت الوليدة من ولائد أهل المدينة لتجيء فتأخذ بيد رسول الله صلى اللهم عليه وسلم فلا ينزع يده من يدها حتى تذهب به حيث شاءت",

ولا يعني أنه كان يمسك بيد الشابة!!!
فسبحان الله, الفتاة أو الصبية الكبيرة تتمشى مع رسول الله لقضاء حاجتها!
رفض المبايعة باليد وقبل المشي,,!!!



2-جاء في الصحيحين عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يدخل على أم حرام بنت ملحان فتطعمه وكانت أم حرام تحت عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه فدخل عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأطعمته ثم جلست تفلي رأسه فنام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم استيقظ وهو يضحك...الحديث.

ما أعلمه أن رسول الله محرم على جميع نساء هذه الأمة, ((لَا يَحِلُّ لَكَ النِّسَاءُ مِنْ بَعْدُ..))

وأم حرام ليست من محارمه صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقد بالغ الحافظ الدمياطي في الرد على من ادعى أنها من محارم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبيّن بطلان ذلك بالأدلة القاطعة (انظر في ذلك فتح الباري 13|230). وأما دعوى خصوصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد ردها القاضي عياض بأن الخصائص لا تثبت بالاحتمال، وأن الأصل عدم الخصوصية وجواز الاقتداء به في أفعاله حتى يقوم على الخصوصية دليل.

3-ثبت أن أبا موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه جعل امرأة من الأشعريين تفلي رأسه وهو مُحْرِم في الحج. وهذا صحيحٌ أخرجه البخاري. 

ليس عندي رد على هذه

----------


## أشجعي

ثم انطر كيف عندما يريد أحدهم ان يثبت وجهة نظره يقتبس ما يشاء ويترك ما يشاء:



> |228): حدثنا ابراهيم بن عبدالله، قال حدثنا محمد بن اسحق، قال حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد، قال حدثنا جرير، عن منصور، عن ابراهيم، قال : «لقيتني امرأة، فأردت أن أصافحها، فجعلت على يدي ثوبا، فكشفت قناعها، فإذا امرأة من الحي قد اكتهلت، فصافحتها وليس على يدي شيء».
> بل جاء في الموسوعة الكويتية: «وأما المصافحة التي تقع بين الرجل والمرأة من غير المحارم فقد اختلف قول الفقهاء في حكمها وفرقوا بين مصافحة العجائز ومصافحة غيرهم: فمصافحة الرجل للمرأة العجوز التي لا تشتهي ولا تُشتهى، وكذلك مصافحة المرأة للرجل العجوز الذي لا يَشتهي ولا يُشتهى، ومصافحة الرجل العجوز للمرأة العجوز، جائز عند الحنفية والحنابلة ما دامت الشهوة مأمونة من كلا الطرفين».


غاية هذا الكلام جواز مصافحة العجوز إذا امنت الفتنة, ثم لماذا لم تكمل أو تذكر ما ورد في الموسوعة الكويتية بما أنك ارتضيته كمرجع,,,
دعني اكمله لك:




> - وأمّا المصافحة الّتي تقع بين الرّجل والمرأة من غير المحارم فقد اختلف قول الفقهاء في حكمها وفرّقوا بين مصافحة العجائز ومصافحة غيرهم :
> فمصافحة الرّجل للمرأة العجوز الّتي لا تشتهي ولا تشتهى , وكذلك مصافحة المرأة للرّجل العجوز الّذي لا يشتهي ولا يشتهى , ومصافحة الرّجل العجوز للمرأة العجوز , جائز عند الحنفيّة والحنابلة ما دامت الشّهوة مأمونةً من كلا الطّرفين , واستدلوا بما روي « أنّ رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم : كان يصافح العجائز » , ولأنّ الحرمة لخوف الفتنة , فإذا كان أحد المتصافحين ممّن لا يشتهي ولا يشتهى فخوف الفتنة معدوم أو نادر .
> ونصّ المالكيّة على تحريم مصافحة المرأة الأجنبيّة وإن كانت متجالّةً , وهي العجوز الفانية الّتي لا إرب للرّجال فيها , أخذاً بعموم الأدلّة المثبتة للتّحريم .
> وعمّم الشّافعيّة القول بتحريم لمس المرأة الأجنبيّة ولم يستثنوا العجوز , فدلّ ذلك على اعتبارهم التّحريم في حقّ مصافحتها , وعدم التّفرقة بينها وبين الشّابّة في ذلك .
> وأمّا مصافحة الرّجل للمرأة الأجنبيّة الشّابّة فقد ذهب الحنفيّة والمالكيّة والشّافعيّة والحنابلة في الرّواية المختارة , وابن تيميّة إلى تحريمها , وقيّد الحنفيّة التّحريم بأن تكون الشّابّة مشتهاةً , وقال الحنابلة : وسواء أكانت من وراء حائل كثوب ونحوه أم لا .واستدلّ الفقهاء على تحريم مصافحة المرأة الأجنبيّة الشّابّة بحديث عائشة رضي اللّه عنها قالت : « كانت المؤمنات إذا هاجرن إلى رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم يمتحنّ بقول اللّه عزّ وجلّ { يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا جَاءكَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ يُبَايِعْنَكَ عَلَى أَن لَّا يُشْرِكْنَ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئاً وَلَا يَسْرِقْنَ وَلَا يَزْنِينَ } الآية قالت عائشة فمن أقرّ بهذا من المؤمنات فقد أقرّ بالمحنة , وكان رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم إذا أقررن بذلك من قولهنّ قال لهنّ رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم : انطلقن فقد بايعتكنّ , ولا واللّه ما مسّت يد رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم يد امرأة قط غير أنّه يبايعهنّ بالكلام , قالت عائشة : واللّه ما أخذ رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم النّساء قط إلّا بما أمره اللّه تعالى وما مسّت كف رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم كفّ امرأة قط وكان يقول لهنّ إذا أخذ عليهنّ قد بايعتكنّ كلاماً » .
> وقد فسّر ابن عبّاس رضي اللّه عنهما المحنة بقوله : « وكانت المحنة أن تستحلف باللّه أنّها ما خرجت من بغض زوجها ولا رغبةً من أرض إلى أرض ولا التماس دنيا ولا عشقاً لرجل منّا بل حباً للّه ولرسوله » .
> وبما روي عن معقل بن يسار أنّ رسول اللّه صلّى اللّه عليه وسلّم قال : « لأن يطعن في رأس أحدكم بمخيط من حديد خير له من أن يمسّ امرأةً لا تحل له » ووجه دلالة الحديث على التّحريم ما فيه من الوعيد الشّديد لمن يمس امرأةً لا تحل له ولا شكّ في أنّ المصافحة من المسّ .واستدلوا أيضاً بالقياس على النّظر إلى المرأة الأجنبيّة , فإنّه حرام باتّفاق الفقهاء إذا كان متعمّداً وكان بغير سبب مشروع , لما ورد في النّهي عنه من الأحاديث الصّحيحة , ووجه القياس أنّ تحريم النّظر لكونه سبباً داعياً إلى الفتنة , واللّمس الّذي فيه المصافحة أعظم أثراً في النّفس , وأكثر إثارةً للشّهوة من مجرّد النّظر بالعين , قال النّووي : وقد قال أصحابنا كل من حرّم النّظر إليه حرّم مسّه , بل المس أشد , فإنّه يحل النّظر إلى أجنبيّة إذا أراد أن يتزوّجها , ولا يجوز مسها .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

أشجعي 

أولاً : سبق أن قلت للأخوة الاكارم  انه يجب ان يكون مرجعنا للكتاب والسنه لا إلى الفلسفه والحجج العقليه والعادات وما وجدنا عليه آباءنا  .

ثانياً : يبدو انك لم تقرأ  ما ختم به هذا البحث واجزم انك لم تقرأ سطرين من البحث  (أما في حال الفتنة فإن المصافحة لا تجوز من منطلق سد الذرائع. لقد رخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقبلة للشيخ الكبير وهو صائم في رمضان ولم يرخص ذلك لشاب أتاه وسأله نفس السؤال. و الله أعلم بالصواب )  .. فإذا كان هناك فتنه فنحن نقول بالتحريم . 

ثالثاً : اتمنى من الأخوة الأكارم ( طلبة العلم ) من كان لديه دليل من الكتاب او صحيح السنه النبويه على فهم سلف هذه الأمة .. فليتفضل وجزاه الله عنا خيراً . 

والله المستعان . 

28/ 11 / 1429 هجريه 

مدينة الرياض

----------


## محب الإمام ابن تيمية

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

رحم الله شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية إذ قال:((إذا ميّز العالم بين ما قاله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وما لم يقله، فإنه يحتاج أن يفهم مراده ويفقه ما قاله، ويجمع بين الأحاديث ويضم كل شكل إلى شكله، فيجمع بين ما جمع الله بينه ورسوله، ويُفرق بين ما فرق الله بينه ورسوله؛ فهذا هو العلم الذي ينتفع به المسلمون، ويجب تلقيه وقبوله، وبه ساد أئمة المسلمين كالأربعة وغيرهم)).

ورحم الله الشاطبي إذ قَالَ:((ولذلك لا تجد فرقةً من الفرقِ الضالة ولا أحد من المختلفين في الأحكام لا الفروعية ولا الأصولية يعجز عن الاستدلال على مذهبه بظواهر من الأدلة، وقد مرّ من ذلك أمثلة، بل قد شاهدنا ورأينا من الفساق من يستدل على مسائل الفسق بأدلة ينسبها إلى الشريعة المنزهة، وفى كتب التواريخ والأخبار من ذلك أطراف ما أشنعها في الافتئات على الشريعة، وانظر في مسألة التداوي من الخمار في درة الغواص للحريري وأشباهها بل قد استدل بعض النصارى على صحة ما هم عليه الآن بالقرآن ثم تحيل فاستدل على أنهم مع ذلك كالمسلمين في التوحيد سبحانه وتعالى عما يقولون علوا كبيرا)).
وقَالَ أيضا:((من يأخذ الأدلة من أطراف العبارة الشرعية ولا ينظر بعضها ببعض، فيوشك أن   يزل، وليس هذا من شأن الراسخين وإنما هو من شأن من استعجل طلبا للمخرج في دعواه)).
وَقَالَ أيضاً:((ومدار الغلط في هذا الفصل إنما هو على حرف واحد: وهو الجهل بمقاصد الشرع، وعدم ضم أطرافه بعضها لبعض، فإن مأخذ الأدلة عند الأئمة الراسخين إنما هو على أن تؤخذ الشريعة كالصورة الواحدة بحسب ما ثبت من كلياتها وجزئياتها المرتبة عليها، وعامّها المرتب على خاصّها، ومطلقها المحمول على مقيدها، ومجملها المفسر بِبَيّنها، إلى ما سوى ذلك من مناحيها، -إلى أن قَالَ - فشأن الراسخين: تصور الشريعة صورة واحدة، يخدم بعضها بعضاً كأعضاء الإنسان إذا صورت صورة مثمرة،وشأنُ متبعي المتشابهات أخذ دليلٍ مَا أيّ دليل كان عفواً وأخذاً أولياً وإنْ كان ثم ما يعارضه من كلى أو جزئي، فكأن العضو الواحد لا يعطى في مفهوم أحكام الشريعة حكما حقيقيا، فمتبعه متبع متشابه، ولا يتبعه إلا من في قلبه زيغ ما شهد الله به ومن أصدق من الله قيلا)).

----------


## أشجعي

هل الكلام في الموسوعة الفقهية فلسفة؟
وهل كلام الأئمة الأربعة كذلك؟؟



> من كان لديه دليل من الكتاب او صحيح السنه النبويه على فهم سلف هذه الأمة


عندما ترجع الى الكلام المقتبس من الموسوعة الكويتية, تجد فهم سلف الأمة في ما ورد بالصحيح.

وسؤال بسيط,,,من وراءه هدف بإذن الله,
هل لديك دليل من الكتاب والسنة على تحريم ضرب الوالدين,,,؟؟؟

----------


## محب الإمام ابن تيمية

هذه بعض النقول عسى الله أن يدلني وإياكم بها للحق....

حَدِيثُ عُرْوَة بْن الزُّبَيْرِ أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ زَوْجَ النَّبِيِّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَتْ: كَانَتْ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ إِذَا هَاجَرْنَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُمْتَحَنَّ بِقَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا جَاءَكَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ يُبَايِعْنَكَ عَلَى أَنْ لا يُشْرِكْنَ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَسْرِقْنَ وَلا يَزْنِينَ} إِلَى آخِرِ الآيَةِ قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَمَنْ أَقَرَّ بِهَذَا مِنْ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَقَدْ أَقَرَّ بِالْمِحْنَةِ وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا أَقْرَرْنَ بِذَلِكَ مِنْ قَوْلِهِنَّ قَالَ لَهُنَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم :انْطَلِقْنَ فَقَدْ بَايَعْتُكُنَّ، وَلا وَاللَّهِ مَا مَسَّتْ يَدُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَدَ امْرَأَةٍ قَطُّ غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ يُبَايِعُهُنَّ بِالْكَلامِ قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: وَاللَّهِ مَا أَخَذَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَى النِّسَاءِ قَطُّ إِلا بِمَا أَمَرَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى، وَمَا مَسَّتْ كَفُّ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَفَّ امْرَأَةٍ قَطُّ، وَكَانَ يَقُولُ لَهُنَّ إِذَا أَخَذَ عَلَيْهِنَّ: قَدْ بَايَعْتُكُنَّ كَلامًا.

وحَدِيثُ مُحَمَّد بنِ المُنكدر عنْ أُمَيْمَةَ بِنْتِ رُقَيْقَةَ قَالَتْ: أَتَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فِي نِسَاءٍ نُبَايِعُهُ فَأَخَذَ عَلَيْنَا مَا فِي الْقُرْآنِ أَنْ لَا نُشْرِكَ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا الْآيَةَ قَالَ: فِيمَا اسْتَطَعْتُنَّ وَأَطَعْتُنَّ قُلْنَا: اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَرْحَمُ بِنَا مِنْ أَنْفُسِنَا، قُلْنَا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَلا تُصَافِحُنَا؟ قَالَ: إِنِّي لا أُصَافِحُ النِّسَاءَ إِنَّمَا قَوْلِي لامْرَأَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ كَقَوْلِي لِمِائَةِ امْرَأَةٍ.
وحَدِيثُ عَمْرُو بْن شُعَيْبٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ لا يُصَافِحُ النِّسَاءَ فِي الْبَيْعَةِ.
وحَدِيثُ الأعرج عن أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ:((كُلُّ ابْنِ آدَمَ أَصَابَ مِنْ الزِّنَا لا مَحَالَةَ، فَالْعَيْنُ زِنَاهَا النَّظَرُ، وَالْيَدُ زِنَاهَا اللَّمْسُ، وَالنَّفْسُ تَهْوَى وَتُحَدِّثُ، وَيُصَدِّقُ ذَلِكَ وَيُكَذِّبُهُ الْفَرْجُ)).
قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ : (( معنى الحَدِيث أنَّ ابنَ آدم قدر عليه نصيب من الزنى فمنهم من يكون زناه حقيقياً بإدخال الفرج في الفرج الحرام، ومنهم من يكون زناه مجازاً بالنظر الحرام والاستماع إلى الزنى وما يتعلق بتحصيله، أو بالمس باليد بأنْ يمس أجنبية بيده، أو يقبلها أو بالمشي بالرجل إلى الزنى أو النظر أو اللمس أو الحَدِيث الحرام مع أجنبية ونحو ذلك )) .
وَقَالَ ابنُ مُفْلح : (( وَسُئل أبو عبد الله – أي الإمام أحمد – عن الرجل يصافح المرأة قَالَ: لا وشدّد فيه جداً، قلت: فيصافحها بثوبه؟ قَالَ: لا، والتحريمُ اختيار الشيخ تقيّ الدين، وعلل بأنَّ الملامسة أبلغُ من النظر )) .
وَقَالَ وليُّ الدين العراقيّ : (( وفيه: أنّه عليه الصلاةُ والسلامُ لم تمس يدهُ قطّ يد امرأة غير زوجاته وما ملكت يمينه، لا في مبايعة، ولا في غيرها، وإذا لم يفعل هو ذلكَ مَعَ عصمته وانتفاء الريبة في حقه: فغيره أولى بذلك، والظاهرُ أنه كان يمتنع من ذلك لتحريمهِ عليهِ؛ فإنه لم يُعدَّ جوازه من خصائصه، وقد قَالَ الفقهاء من أصحابنا وغيرهم: إنه يحرم مس الأجنبية ولو في غير عورتها كالوجه، وإن اختلفوا في جواز النظر حيثُ لا شهوة ولا خوف فتنة، فتحريم المس آكد من تحريم النظر، ومحل التحريم ما إذا لم تدع لذلك ضرورة فإن كان ضرورة كتطبيب، وفَصْد، وحجامة، وقلع ضرس، وكحل عين ونحوها مما لا يوجد امرأة تفعله جاز للرجل الأجنبي فعله للضرورة )) .
وقال الشنقيطي _ رحمه الله _  في أضواء البيان : ((اعلمْ أنَّه لا يجوزُ للرجلِ الأجنبي أنْ يصافحَ امرأةً أجنبيةً منهُ، ولا يجوزُ له أنْ يمسّ شيءٌ مِنْ بدنهِ شيئاً مِنْ بدنها، والدليلُ على ذلكَ أمورٌ:
الأوَّلُ: أنّ النَّبِيّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم ثبت عنه أنه قَالَ: إِنِّي لا أُصَافِحُ النِّسَاءَ الحَدِيث، والله يقولُ:{ لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ} ( الأحزاب:21 )   فيلزمنا ألا نصافح النساء اقتداءً به  . صلى الله عليه وسلم..، وكونه  صلى الله عليه وسلم  لا يصافح النساء وقت البيعة دليلٌ واضحٌ عَلى أنَّ الرجلَ لا يصافح المرأة، ولا يمس شيء من بدنه شيئاً من بدنها، لأنَّ أخفَ أنواع اللمس المصافحة فإذا امتنع منها صلى الله عليه وسلم    في الوقت الذي يقتضيها وهو وقت المبايعة دلّ ذلكَ على أنها لا تجوز، وليس لأحد مخالفته  صلى الله عليه وسلم  لأنه هو المشرع لأمته بأقواله وأفعاله وتقريره.
الأمر الثاني: هو ما قدمنا من أنَّ المرأةَ كلها عورةٌ يجب عليها أن تحتجب، وإنما أمر بغض البصر خوف الوقوع في الفتنة، ولا شك أنَّ مسّ البدن للبدن أقوى في إثارة الغريزة، وأقوى داعيا إلى الفتنة من النظر بالعين، وكلُّ منصفٍ يعلمُ صحة ذلك. 
الأمر الثالث: أنَّ ذلكَ ذريعة إلى التلذذ بالأجنبية لقلة تقوى الله في هذا الزمان، وضياع الأمانة، وعدم التورع عن الريبة، وقد أخبرنا مراراً أنَّ بعضَ الأزواج من العوام يقبل أخت امرأته بوضع الفم على الفم، ويسمون ذلك التقبيل- الحرام بالإجماع -: سلاماً؛ فيقولون: سلم عليها، يعنون قبلها.
فالحق الذي لا شك فيه التباعد عن جميع الفتن والريب وأسبابها، ومن أكبرها لمس الرجل شيئا من بدن الأجنبية والذريعة إلى الحرام يجب سدها كما أوضحناه في غير هذا الموضع وإليه الإشارة بقول صاحب مراقي السعود : سدُّ الذرائع إلى المحرم حتم كفتحها إلى المنحتم ))

هداني الله وإياكم للصواب.

----------


## أبوعمرو المصري

يا أخي بدون دخول في تفصيلات وردود على شبهات سأسأل سؤالا وأجب عليه ومن خلال الجواب ستعرف الحكم: هل يجوز للرجل الأجنبي أن يمس قدم المرأة الأجنبية أو أي جزء من جسدها بدون شهوة ولا فتنة؟!

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

بارك الله فى الأخوة جميعا
وفيك بارك أخى هشيم 
الإخوة الكرام لى طرح أحب أن تنظرواإليه بحيدة بعيدا عن التعصب
ماهو قول الأخوة الكرام فىحديث النبى عن اللحية عند البخارى " أما أنا فقد امرنى بها ربى"
فلو لميأتينا نص غيره بوجوب اللحية لقلنا إن هذا النص خاص برسول الله أو خصوصية لرسول الله
فلما جاءتنا نصوص الإعفاء بصيغة الامر
فخرجنا من الخصوصية للنبى إلى الوجوب على الأمة
فلننظر بعين مدققة إلى ما ثبت عن النبى أنه لا يصافح النساء
هل نهى النبى عن المصافحة للرجال
وهل هناك نص قطعى أم أن كل ما ندور حوله نصوص ظنية
وللعلم كاتب هذا الكلام
لايصافح النساء

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

وأنت أخى أشجعى بارك الله فيك
ولى سؤال هلا قصرنا الحوار على موضوع المشاركة فأنا اشتم من كلامك أنك توبخ هشيما على كلامه وتحاول أن تصرف الموضوع إلى القول عن القياس وخلافه
والموضوع ليس فى حاجة لما سالت عنه
إن شئت فاطرح سؤالك هذا فى مشاركة جديدة وستجد من يردعليك
ويوضح لك الإشكال
وعلى العموم أخى الكريم
فإن تحريم ضرب الوالدين ثابت فى الكتاب
فى قوله تعالى " ولا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولا كريما"
والنهر هو الزجر
فهل ينهانا ربنا عن الزجر لهما ثم نقول أين تحريم الضرب
ثم أمرنا ربنا بالإحسان إليهما
فقال " وبالوالدين إحسانا"
فهل بدلا من أن نحسن إليهما نضربهما
واللغة أخى الكريم تستوعب هذا وذاك

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

> ماهو قول الأخوة الكرام فىحديث النبى عن اللحية عند البخارى " أما أنا فقد امرنى بها ربى"
> فلو لميأتينا نص غيره بوجوب اللحية لقلنا إن هذا النص خاص برسول الله أو خصوصية لرسول الله
> فلما جاءتنا نصوص الإعفاء بصيغة الامر
> فخرجنا من الخصوصية للنبى إلى الوجوب على الأمة
> فلننظر بعين مدققة إلى ما ثبت عن النبى أنه لا يصافح النساء
> هل نهى النبى عن المصافحة للرجال
> وهل هناك نص قطعى أم أن كل ما ندور حوله نصوص ظنية
> وللعلم كاتب هذا الكلام
> لايصافح النساء


الأخ الدكتور مجرد حديث {إني لا أصافح النساء},أو ما ثبت من أنه لا يصافح النساء ليس فيه دليل على التحريم,بل هو مجرد إخبار من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بشيء,و يستفاد منه سنية عدم مصافحة النساء,و لا يستفاد منها التحريم لأنه ليس في هذه الأحاديث طلب ترك المصافحة أو وعيد عليها.هذا بالنسبة للأحاديث التي أشرت إليها اخي الكريم.


و الله أعلم.

----------


## محب الإمام ابن تيمية

غفر الله لكم
 يا شيخنا ودكتورنا الفاضل محمد
ويا شيخنا الغالي أبو البراء..
قبل النص القطعي أرجو منكم التأمل فيما سأكرره هنا حبا وكرامة لكم...

 رحم الله شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية إذ قال:((إذا ميّز العالم بين ما قاله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وما لم يقله، فإنه يحتاج أن يفهم مراده ويفقه ما قاله، ويجمع بين الأحاديث ويضم كل شكل إلى شكله، فيجمع بين ما جمع الله بينه ورسوله، ويُفرق بين ما فرق الله بينه ورسوله؛ فهذا هو العلم الذي ينتفع به المسلمون، ويجب تلقيه وقبوله، وبه ساد أئمة المسلمين كالأربعة وغيرهم)).

ورحم الله الشاطبي إذ قَالَ:((ولذلك لا تجد فرقةً من الفرقِ الضالة ولا أحد من المختلفين في الأحكام لا الفروعية ولا الأصولية يعجز عن الاستدلال على مذهبه بظواهر من الأدلة، وقد مرّ من ذلك أمثلة، بل قد شاهدنا ورأينا من الفساق من يستدل على مسائل الفسق بأدلة ينسبها إلى الشريعة المنزهة، وفى كتب التواريخ والأخبار من ذلك أطراف ما أشنعها في الافتئات على الشريعة، وانظر في مسألة التداوي من الخمار في درة الغواص للحريري وأشباهها بل قد استدل بعض النصارى على صحة ما هم عليه الآن بالقرآن ثم تحيل فاستدل على أنهم مع ذلك كالمسلمين في التوحيد سبحانه وتعالى عما يقولون علوا كبيرا)).
وقَالَ أيضا:((من يأخذ الأدلة من أطراف العبارة الشرعية ولا ينظر بعضها ببعض، فيوشك أن يزل، وليس هذا من شأن الراسخين وإنما هو من شأن من استعجل طلبا للمخرج في دعواه)).
وَقَالَ أيضاً:((ومدار الغلط في هذا الفصل إنما هو على حرف واحد: وهو الجهل بمقاصد الشرع، وعدم ضم أطرافه بعضها لبعض، فإن مأخذ الأدلة عند الأئمة الراسخين إنما هو على أن تؤخذ الشريعة كالصورة الواحدة بحسب ما ثبت من كلياتها وجزئياتها المرتبة عليها، وعامّها المرتب على خاصّها، ومطلقها المحمول على مقيدها، ومجملها المفسر بِبَيّنها، إلى ما سوى ذلك من مناحيها، -إلى أن قَالَ - فشأن الراسخين: تصور الشريعة صورة واحدة، يخدم بعضها بعضاً كأعضاء الإنسان إذا صورت صورة مثمرة،وشأنُ متبعي المتشابهات أخذ دليلٍ مَا أيّ دليل كان عفواً وأخذاً أولياً وإنْ كان ثم ما يعارضه من كلى أو جزئي، فكأن العضو الواحد لا يعطى في مفهوم أحكام الشريعة حكما حقيقيا، فمتبعه متبع متشابه، ولا يتبعه إلا من في قلبه زيغ ما شهد الله به ومن أصدق من الله قيلا))



أما النص القطعي
فحَدِيثُ مَعْقل بنِ يسار قَالَ: قَالَ رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :((لأنْ يُطْعَن في رأسِ أحدكم بمخيط  من حديدٍ خيرٍ لهُ مِنْ أنْ يمسّ امرأةً لا تحل له)).
أخرجه الرُّوياني في مسنده (2/323رقم1283).
والطبرانيّ في المعجم الكبير (20/212رقم487) قال: حدثنا عبدان بن أحمد.
كلاهما عن  نصر بن علي قال: أخبرنا  أبي.
وأخرجه: الطبرانيّ أيضاً في المعجم الكبير (20/211 رقم486) قال:حدثنا موسى بن هارون ثنا إسحاق بن راهويه أنا النضر بن شميل.   
كلاهما (النضر بن شميل، و علي بن نصر) عن شداد بن سعيد، قَالَ: سمعت يزيد بن عبد الله بن الشخير يقول: سمعت معقل بن يسار...الحَدِيث.
قَالَ المنذري:((رواه الطبراني والبيهقي، ورجال الطبراني ثقات رجال الصحيح)).
وَقَالَ الهيثمي:((رواه الطبراني ورجاله رجال الصحيح))
وشدادُ بنُ سعيد - هو: أبو طلحةَ الراسبي البصريّ - الأظهرُ أنّه ثقة.
ويزيد بن عبد الله بن الشخير متفقٌ على توثيقه. 
وقد قوّى الشيخ الألبانيُّ-رحمه الله- الحَدِيثَ.. 
والله أعلم...

----------


## أشجعي

> إن شئت فاطرح سؤالك هذا فى مشاركة جديدة وستجد من يردعليك
> ويوضح لك الإشكال
> وعلى العموم أخى الكريم
> فإن تحريم ضرب الوالدين ثابت فى الكتاب
> والملامسة أيضا
> فى قوله تعالى " ولا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولا كريما"
> في قوله (قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم)
> والنهر هو الزجر
> فهل ينهانا ربنا عن الزجر لهما ثم نقول أين تحريم الضرب
> فهل ينهانا ربنا عن النظر ثم نقول أين دليل تحريم اللمس


فلماذا الكيل بمكيالين؟
أنت تريد دليل صريح على تحريم المصافحة (لا ظني !)
وانا أريد دليل صريح على تحريم ضرب الأب لا ظني أيضاً,

وانا يا أخي الحبيب لا أوبخ لا هذا ولا ذاك,

----------


## المعتز بدينه

"لأن يطعن في رأس أحدكم بمخيط من حديد خير له من أن يمس امرأة لا تحل له "

أما بخصوص درجة الحديث قال عنه الألباني في الجامع الصحيح " صحيح "  ورقمه 5045

ولقد قال الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله - معلقاً على هذا الحديث ( الصحيح ): 
وفي الحديث وعيد شديد لمن مسّ امرأة لا تحل له ، ففيه دليل على تحريم مصافحة النساء ؛ لأن ذلك مما يشمله المسّ دون شك ، وقد بلي بها كثير من المسلمين في هذا العصر ، وفيهم بعض أهل العلم ، ولو أنهم استنكروا ذلك بقلوبهم لهان الخطب بعض الشيء ، ولكنهم يستحلّون ذلك بشتى الطرق والتأويلات . انتهى كلامه - رحمه الله - 

وعامة الفقهاء ليسوا على منهج الباحث كما يحاول الباحث إيهام بعض القراء ,فقولهم رحمهم الله واحد وهو التحريم إلا إذا أمنت الفتنة ولا تؤمن الفتنة إلا في حالات خاصة ,وهذا يعني أن الأصل التحريم واستثنيت بعض الأحوال وليس كما يقصد الباحث أن الأصل فيها الحل إلا في حالات مخصوصة وهذا قول غريب الفهم بعيد الإدراك ...

ولا يعقل أن يكون مس الرجل للمرأة الشابة إلا وقد سرت الشهوة فيه بين الرجل والمرأة ولا تخلو الحال من الشهوة إلا في حالات مخصوصة كأن تكون لحاجة أو لضرورة دعت إلى ذلك أو أن المرأة عجوز أو وجود علة عند الرجل مما لا يشمله الأسوياء من الرجال والنساء ..

وإذا كان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لم تمسس يده يد امرأة قط وهو أبعد الخلق عن الفتنة وأملكهم لأربه فغيره من الصحابة من باب أولى وغيره من الخلوف من باب أولى وأولى ...

ومسألة مثل هذه يدرك صحيحها من سقيمها وعليلها الصغار قبل الكبار وقليلي العلم قبل العلماء ,ولقد توصل العلم الحديث إلى حقائق علمية تثبت بأن مس الرجل يد المرأة يحرك الشهوة بينهما وبذلك تنتظم علوم الدين بصف علوم الدنيا مؤكدة على حقيقة ثابتة لا تزول إلا في حالات خاصة كما هو حال قول عامة علماء وفقهاء الإسلام ...

ونسأل الله أن يفقهنا في ديننا ويوفقنا للتمسك بدينه والاعتزاز بقيمه أجمعين ...

----------


## أبو العباس النجدي

أولاً .. الأخ الفاضل هشيم: هل البحث من كتابتك حفظك الله؟ أم هو منقول؟ ومن كاتبه إن كان منقولاً؟
أقول ذلك لأني أشمّ من أسلوب المقال أسلوب الأخ محمد الأمين، ولا أجزم بشيء!
ثانيًا .. كاتب البحث انتهى إلى أن المصافحة (بدون فتنة = بدون شهوة) جائزة ولا شيء فيها، وبغض النظر عن أدلة التحريم، أسألك:
متى تأتي الفتنة (أو الشهوة)؟ قبل السلام أم بعده؟ (ابتسامة)
يعني أصافح مثلاً بنت خالتي يوم السبت، ثم يوم الأحد أمتنع وأقول: (لأنني شعرت بشهوة أمس أثناء مصافحتك)  :Smile: 
أو مثالٌ آخر أكثر وضوحًا:
لنفترض أن أحدًا أخذ بتلك الفتوى، وهو يعلم من نفسه أنه يشتهي فلانة ويفتتن بها، فحضرت فلانة هذه بين مجموعة من النسوة، فهل يصافحهن ثم يأتي عندها ويمتنع .. ويقول: (لا أصافحك لأني سأشعر بالشهوة).؟! أيقول بهذا عاقل؟ (ابتسامة)

يا أخي الفاضل،، مجرد تأمل القول بجواز المصافحة بين الجنسين يجعل المنصف يقطع بالمنع والتحريم وإن لم توجد الشهوة!
فما بالك وهناك من الأدلة ما يؤكد التحريم؟
- امتناع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن المصافحة
- قَسَم عائشة رضي الله عنها: (لا، والله، ما مسَّت يد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يد امرأة قط)، تأمل في قسمها ولماذا تنفي وقوع المصافحة وتُقسم عليه؟
- الأحاديث التي فيها النهي عن اللمس والوعيد على ذلك
- القياس، فإذا كان النظر حرامًا، وأمرنا بصرف النظر بعد نظرة الفجأة، فكيف تتصور أن تكون المصافحة مباحة؟
- اللوازم الباطلة التي تلزم القائل بالجواز عند أمن الفتنة، وقد سبقت في كلامي، وأضيف عليها: كيف يُمكن معرفة وقوع الفتنة للطرف الآخر أو وجدانه للشهوة؟ فهل يُعلق الحكم الشرعي على أمر يستحيل التأكد منه؟ وأضيف: هل تجوّزون تقبيل الرجل لخد الأجنبية عند أمن الفتنة؟ فإن قلتم لا، فما الدليل على التحريم عند أمن الفتنة؟

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

أرجو أن تردوا على من احتج بهذه الأحاديث على عدم تحريم المصافحة{و قد ذكرها اخونا صاحب الموضوع}


عن أنس بن مالك
إن كانت الأمة من إماء أهل المدينة لتأخذ بيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فتنطلق به حيث شاءت{أخرجه البخاري}

عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يدخل على أم حرام بنت ملحان فتطعمه وكانت أم حرام تحت عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه فدخل عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأطعمته ثم جلست تفلي رأسه فنام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم استيقظ وهو يضحك

----------


## المعتز بدينه

> أرجو أن تردوا على من احتج بهذه الأحاديث على عدم تحريم المصافحة{و قد ذكرها اخونا صاحب الموضوع}
> عن أنس بن مالك
> إن كانت الأمة من إماء أهل المدينة لتأخذ بيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فتنطلق به حيث شاءت{أخرجه البخاري}
> عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يدخل على أم حرام بنت ملحان فتطعمه وكانت أم حرام تحت عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه فدخل عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأطعمته ثم جلست تفلي رأسه فنام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم استيقظ وهو يضحك


أولاً .. أعانكم الله ووفقكم الله لطاعته ,فأنتم إخواننا وأحبابنا في الدين ونسأل الله أن يصلح أحوالنا وأحوالكم ويردنا إليه رداً جميلاً ..

ثانياً .. قبل الإجابة عن تساؤلك يحسن بنا أن نعرج ابتداءاً على أهمية الجمع بين الأحاديث وعدم ضرب بعضها ببعض وأن نأخذ المحكمات من الدين وألا نكون من اتبع متشابهه فضل عن الصواب ومازال في حيرة واضطراب ... 

فمثلاً في هذه المسألة ورد أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لم تمسس يده يد امرأة قط وورد عن عائشة الصديقة بنت الصديق رضي الله عنهما أنها تقسم بأنه مامست يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يد امرأة قط ... 
فإذا جاءنا حديث كان فيه تعارضاً ظاهراً مع هذا الحكم تمسكنا بالحكم الثابت سابقاً وبحثنا في حقيقة هذا التعارض الظاهر في النص ... 
وعند البحث وجدنا أن المقصود الصغيرات والولائد وليس النساء كما ذكره الأخ أشجعي في رد سابق ,وحينئذٍ ينتفي التعارض ويبقى الأصل بأنه مامست يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يد امرأة قط ...

الحديث الثاني أم حرام رضي الله عنها من محارم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وهذا اتفاق بين العلماء وانظر لشرح النووي على صحيح مسلم ..

وحديث أبي موسى الأشعري كذلك مع محارمه كما نص الحديث على أنها امرأة من الأشعريين ,ومقصود العلماء من إيراد هذه الأدلة هو بيان مسائل معينة لا تدور حول مسألة مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية كمسألة مس المرأة وهل هو ينقض الوضوء أو لا؟

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

للمتابعة

----------


## محب الإمام ابن تيمية

> أرجو أن تردوا على من احتج بهذه الأحاديث على عدم تحريم المصافحة{و قد ذكرها اخونا صاحب الموضوع}
> عن أنس بن مالك
> إن كانت الأمة من إماء أهل المدينة لتأخذ بيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فتنطلق به حيث شاءت{أخرجه البخاري}
> عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يدخل على أم حرام بنت ملحان فتطعمه وكانت أم حرام تحت عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه فدخل عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأطعمته ثم جلست تفلي رأسه فنام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم استيقظ وهو يضحك


أما حديث هُشَيْم بن بَشير(غفر الله لهشيمنا بن بشير) قَالَ: أخبرنا حُمَيْدٌ الطوِيل قَالَ: حدثنا أنسُ بنُ مَالِك قَالَ: كانَتِ الأمَةُ مِنْ إماءِ أهْلِ المَدِينَةِ لِتَأْخُذُ بِيَدِ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَتَنْطَلِقُ بِهِ حَيْثُ شاءَتْ.
فالجوابُ: مِنْ وجهين:
الأوّل: أن دلالة " لتأخذ بيد رسول الله" على المس غير بينة إذ ربما يراد بذلك الإشارة إلى غاية التصرف واللين، قَالَ ابن حَجَر:((والمقصود من الأخذ باليد لازمه وهو الرفق والانقياد، وقد اشتمل على أنواع من المبالغة في التواضع لذكره المرأة دون الرجل والأمة دون الحرة وحيث عمم بلفظ الإماء أي أمة كانت وبقوله حيث شاءت أي من الأمكنة والتعبير بالأخذ باليد إشارة إلى غاية التصرف حتى لو كانت حاجتها خارج المدينة)) ، وعلى كل حال هذه الدلالة معارضة بما هو أقوى وأصرح مما تقدم ذكره في المقدمة الثالثة.
الثاني: أنّ الحَدِيث نصّ على الإماء، ولا يخفى أنّ الإماء يفارقن الحرائر بأحكام كثيرة -فلا يخلو باب من أبواب الفقه - في الغالب - من ذكر الفروق بين الحرائر والإماء-، فملامسة الأمة أخف من ملامسة الحرائر، وكذلك النظر إليها وغير ذلك من الأحكام، وتبقى الحرائر على الأصل في تحريم المس.
قَالَ ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه، كتاب الصلوات، في الأمة تصلي بغير خمار (2/41) حدثنا وكيعُ بنُ الجراح، قَالَ:حدثنا شعبةُ، عن قتادةَ، عن أنس قَالَ: رأى عُمرُ أمةً لنا متقنعة فضربها وَقَالَ: لا تشبهي بالحرائر، وهذا إسنادٌ صحيح.
قَالَ شيخُ الإسلامِ:((غناءُ الإماءِ الذي يسمعه الرجلُ قد كَانَ الصحابة يسمعونه في العرسات كما كانوا ينظرونَ إلى الإماء لعدم الفتنة في رؤيتهن و سماع أصواتهن)).

----------


## محب الإمام ابن تيمية

وأمَّا حديث إطعام وفلي أُمّ حَرَام لرأس النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد تعددت آراء العلماء في ذلك على أقوال:
القولُ الأَّولُ: 
أنّ من خصائص النَّبِيّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم إباحة النَّظَرِ لِلأَجْنَبِيَّا  تِ وَالْخَلْوَةِ بِهِنَّ ، ويدخل في ذلك تفلية الرأس وغيره.
وقد أشار إلى هذا اِبْن عَبْد الْبَرِّ فَقَالَ:((على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم   معصوم ليس كغيره ولا يقاس به سواه)).
وَقَالَ أبو العباس القرطبيُّ:((يمكن أن يقالَ إنه  صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان لا يستتر منه النساء لأنه كان معصوما بخلاف غيره)).
قَالَ ابن حَجَر:((وَحَكَى اِبْن الْعَرَبِيّ مَا قَالَ اِبْن وَهَب ثُمَّ قَالَ: وَقَالَ غَيْره بَلْ كَانَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَعْصُومًا يَمْلِك أَرَبَهُ عَنْ زَوْجَته فَكَيْف عَنْ غَيْرهَا مِمَّا هُوَ الْمُنَزَّهُ عَنْهُ , وَهُوَ الْمُبَرَّأ عَنْ كُلّ فِعْلٍ قَبِيحٍ وَقَوْلٍ رَفَثٍ , فَيَكُون ذَلِكَ مِنْ خَصَائِصه)).
وَقَالَ ابن حَجَر أيضاً:((وَأَحْسَ   الأَجْوِبَة دَعْوَى الْخُصُوصِيَّة وَلا يَرُدّهَا كَوْنُهَا لا تَثْبُت إِلا بِدَلِيل; لأَنَّ الدَّلِيل عَلَى ذَلِكَ وَاضِح , وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم)).
وَقَالَ:((وَالَّ  ِي وَضَحَ لَنَا بِالأَدِلَّةِ الْقَوِيَّة أَنَّ مِنْ خَصَائِص النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ جَوَاز الْخَلْوَة بِالأَجْنَبِيَّ  ةِ وَالنَّظَر إِلَيْهَا , وَهُوَ الْجَوَاب الصَّحِيح عَنْ قِصَّة أُمّ حَرَام بِنْت مِلْحَان فِي دُخُوله عَلَيْهَا وَنَوْمه عِنْدهَا وَتَفْلِيَتهَا رَأْسه وَلَمْ يَكُنْ بَيْنهمَا مَحْرَمِيّة وَلا زَوْجِيَّة)).
قَالَ العينيُّ:((والجو  بُ الصحيحُ أنّ من خصائص النَّبِيّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم  جواز الخلوة بالأجنبية والنظر إليها كما ذكرنا في قصة أُمّ حَرَام بِنْت مِلْحَان في دخوله عليها ونومه عندها وتفليها رأسه ولم يكن بينهما محرمية ولا زوجية)).

وَقَالَ السيوطي:((باب اختصاصه صلى الله عليه وسلم بإباحة النظر إلى الأجنبيات والخلوة بهن، أخرج البخاريُّ عَنْ خَالِد بْنِ ذَكْوَانَ قَالَ: قَالَتْ الرُّبَيِّع بِنْتُ مُعَوِّذٍ بن عَفْراء جَاءَ النَّبِيّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم فدخل عَلَيَّ حين بُنِيَ عَلَيَّ فَجَلَسَ عَلَى فِرَاشِي كَمَجْلِسِكَ مِنِّي، قَالَ الكرمانيّ- في هذا الحَدِيث -: هو محمول على أنّ ذلك كان قبل نزول آية الحجاب أو جاز النظر للحاجة أو للأمن من الفتنة، وَقَالَ ابن حَجَر: والذي وضح...)) ، وذكر كلام ابن حَجَر المتقدم.

لكن
قَالَ ابن حَجَر:((وَرَدَّ عِيَاضٌ الأَوَّل بِأَنَّ الْخَصَائِص لا تَثْبُت بِالِاحْتِمَالِ , وَثُبُوتُ الْعِصْمَةِ مُسَلَّمٌ لَكِنَّ الْأَصْل عَدَم الْخُصُوصِيَّة , وَجَوَاز الاقْتِدَاء بِهِ فِي أَفْعَاله حَتَّى يَقُوم عَلَى الْخُصُوصِيَّة دَلِيل)).
قَالَ المباركفوريّ:((ق  لْت: لَوْ ثَبَتَ بِالأَدِلَّةِ الْقَوِيَّةِ أَنَّ مِنْ خَصَائِصِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ جَوَازُ الْخَلْوَةِ بِالأَجْنَبِيَّ  ةِ وَالنَّظَرِ إِلَيْهَا لَحَصَلَ الْجَوَابُ بِلا تَكَلُّفٍ , وَلَكَانَ شَافِيًا وَكَافِيًا. وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَذْكُرْ الْحَافِظُ تِلْكَ الأَدِلَّةَ هَاهُنَا)).
ومما يضعف هذا الوجه امتناع النَّبِيّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم عن مصافحة النساء في البيعة والاكتفاء بالكلام- كما تقدم -، فهذا الامتناع في هذا الوقت الذي يقتضيه -وهو وقتُ المبايعة- دليلٌ على عدم الخصوصية، وإلاَّ فبماذا يُفسر هذا الامتناع في هذا المقام الذي يقتضي عدم الامتناع؟!.
وكذلك حَدِيث عَلِيّ بْن الْحُسَيْنِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ صَفِيَّةَ زَوْجَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَخْبَرَتْهُ أَنَّهَا جَاءَتْ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَزُورُهُ فِي اعْتِكَافِهِ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ فِي الْعَشْرِ الأَوَاخِرِ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ، فَتَحَدَّثَتْ عِنْدَهُ سَاعَةً، ثُمَّ قَامَتْ تَنْقَلِبُ فَقَامَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَعَهَا يَقْلِبُهَا، حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَتْ بَابَ الْمَسْجِدِ عِنْدَ بَابِ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ مَرَّ رَجُلانِ مِنْ الأَنْصَارِ فَسَلَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ لَهُمَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:((عَلَ   رِسْلِكُمَا إِنَّمَا هِيَ صَفِيَّةُ بِنْتُ حُيَيٍّ)) فَقَالا: سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، وَكَبُرَ عَلَيْهِمَا فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:((إِنّ   الشَّيْطَانَ يَبْلُغُ مِنْ الْإِنْسَانِ مَبْلَغَ الدَّمِ وَإِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَنْ يَقْذِفَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمَا شَيْئًا)).
فلو كان مستقراً عند الصحابة هذا المعنى لما احتاج النَّبِيّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول للصحابيين ما قَالَ.

----------


## محب الإمام ابن تيمية

القولُ الثاني: 
أنّ هذا خاصٌ بأُمّ حَرَام وأختها أُمّ سُلَيْم.
قَالَ ابن الملقن:((ومن أحاط علماً بنسب النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ونسب أُمّ حَرَام علم أن لا محرمية بينهما، وقد بين ذلك الحافظ شرفُ الدين الدِّمْيَاطِيّ في جزء مفرد، وَقَالَ: وهذا خاص بأُمّ حَرَام وأختها أُمّ سُلَيْم، وقد ذكرتُ ذلكَ عنه في كتابي المسمى "العُدّة في معرفة رجالِ العمدة")).

ويرد على هذا القول الاعتراضات السابقة نفسها، ويزاد: لماذا خُصت أُمّ سُلَيْم وأختها بهذه الخصوصية.
فإن قيل: لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إني أَرْحَمهَا قُتِلَ أَخُوهَا مَعِي "، قَالَ الدِّمْيَاطِيّ:(  (وفي  الصحيح  أنه  صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لا يدخل على أحد من النساء إلاَّ على أزواجه إلاَّ على أُمّ سُلَيْم فقيل له في ذلك قَالَ: أرحمها قُتِلَ أخوها حرام معي، فبين تخصيصها بذلك فلو كان ثمة علة أخرى لذكرها، لأنَّ تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة لا يجوز، وهذه العلة مشتركة بينها وبين أختها أُمّ حَرَام)).
قيل: إنّ الذين قتلوا مع حرام بن ملحان في تلك الغزوة سبعون صحابيا من قراء الصحابة، غير من قتل في غزوت أخرى، فلم ينقل أنه  صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يزور أهليهم كما كان يزو أُمّ سُلَيْم وأختها.
القولُ الثالث: 
أنّ النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مَحْرَم لأُمّ حَرَام فبينهما إمَّا قرابة  نسب أورضاع -.
أقوال العلماء في ذلك:
-قَالَ اِبْن عَبْد الْبَرِّ:((لا يشك مسلم أنّ أُمّ حَرَام كانت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  لمحرم، فلذلك كان منها ما ذكر في هذا الحَدِيث، والله أعلم. 
وقد أخبرنا غيرُ واحدٍ مِنْ شيوخنا عن أبي مُحَمَّد  الباجيّ عبد الله بن مُحَمَّد  بن علي أنَّ مُحَمَّد  بن فُطَيس أخبره عن يَحْيَى بْن إِبْرَاهِيم بْن مُزَيِّن قَالَ: إِنَّمَا اِسْتَجَازَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ تَفْلِي أُمّ حَرَام رَأْسه لِأَنَّهَا كَانَتْ مِنْهُ ذَات مَحْرَم مِنْ قِبَل خَالَاته ; لِأَنَّ أُمّ عَبْد الْمُطَّلِب بن هاشم كَانَتْ مِنْ بَنِي النَّجَّار، وَقَالَ: وَقَالَ يُونُس بْن عَبْد الْأَعْلَى قَالَ: قَالَ لَنَا اِبْن وَهْب:أُمّ حَرَام إِحْدَى خَالات النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ الرَّضَاعَة فَلِذَلِكَ كَانَ يُقِيل عِنْدهَا وَيَنَام فِي حِجْرِهَا وَتَفْلِي رَأْسه)).
وقَالَ اِبْن عَبْد الْبَرِّ أيضاً:((أيّ ذلك كانَ فأُمّ حَرَام  مَحْرَم من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  ، والدليل على ذلك - ثم ساق حَدِيث جابر، وعمر بن الخطاب، وابن عباس،وعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاصي، وعقبة بن عامر في النهي عن الخلوة- وهذه آثار ثابتة بالنهي عن ذلك، ومحال أن يأتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   ما ينهى عنه)).
قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ:((اِ  َّفَقَ الْعُلَمَاء عَلَى أَنَّهَا كَانَتْ مَحْرَمًا لَهُ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي كَيْفِيَّة ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ اِبْن عَبْد الْبَرّ وَغَيْره: كَانَتْ إِحْدَى خَالَاته مِنْ الرَّضَاعَة , وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: بَلْ كَانَتْ خَالَة لِأَبِيهِ أَوْ لِجَدِّهِ ; لِأَنَّ عَبْد الْمُطَّلِب كَانَتْ أُمّه مِنْ بَنِي النَّجَّار)).
وَقَالَ أيضاً:((وكانت أُمّ سُلَيْم هذه هي وأختها خالتين لرسولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مِنْ جِهةِ الرَّضَاعَ)).
قَالَ ابنُ حَجَر:((وَجَزَمَ أَبُو الْقَاسِم بْن الْجَوْهَرِيّ والدَاوُدِيُّ وَالْمُهَلَّب فِيمَا حَكَاهُ اِبْن بَطَّال عَنْهُ بِمَا قَالَ اِبْن وَهْب قَالَ: وَقَالَ غَيْره إِنَّمَا كَانَتْ خَالَة لأَبِيهِ أَوْ جَدّه عَبْد الْمُطَّلِبِ , وَقَالَ اِبْن الْجَوْزِيّ سَمِعْت بَعْض الْحُفَّاظ يَقُول: كَانَتْ أُمّ سُلَيْمٍ أُخْت آمِنَة بِنْت وَهْب أُمّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ الرَّضَاعَة)).
لكن:
قَالَ ابن الملقن-متعقبا النَّوَوِيّ-:((وما ذكره من الاتفاق على أنها كانت محرماً له فيه نظر، ومن أحاط علماً بنسب النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ونسب أُمّ حَرَام علم أن لا محرمية بينهما، وقد بين ذلك الحافظ شرفُ الدين الدِّمْيَاطِيّ في جزء مفرد)).
والقول بالمحرمية بالنسب فيه نظر، لأنّ خفاء قرابة النسب يبعد بخلاف الرَّضَاعَ فإنّ الرَّضَاعَة من الأجنبية كانت منتشرة في ذلك الوقت، وربما خفي أمرها على أقرب الناس لذا ذهبَ جمعٌ من العلماء إلى أنَّ شهادة المرأة الواحدة مقبولة في الرضاع إذا كانت مرضية وإليه ذهب ابنُ عباس وطاوس والزهريّ والأوزاعيّ وغيرُهُم.
قال المرداويُّ:((مَا لا يطلعُ عليه الرجالُ كعيوبِ النساءِ تحتَ الثياب، والرضاع، والاستهلال، والبكارة والثيوبة، والحيض، ونحوه فيقبل فيه شهادة امرأةٍ واحدةٍ، وهذا المذهبُ مطلقاً بلا ريب)).
ومما وَرَدَ في خفاء الرضاع من الحَدِيث:
- عَنْ مَسْرُوقٍ قَالَ: قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: دَخَلَ عَلَيَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَعِنْدِي رَجُلٌ قَاعِدٌ، فَاشْتَدَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَيْهِ، وَرَأَيْتُ الْغَضَبَ فِي وَجْهِهِ قَالَتْ: فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ أَخِي مِنْ الرَّضَاعَةِ، قَالَتْ: فَقَالَ:((انْظُر  نَ إِخْوَتَكُنَّ مِنْ الرَّضَاعَةِ فَإِنَّمَا الرَّضَاعَةُ مِنْ الْمَجَاعَةِ)).
فانظرْ كيفَ خفي أمر رضاعة من هي من أقرب الناس إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم  وهي زوجته.
-وعن عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بنُ أبي مُلَيْكَة عنْ  عُقْبَةَ بنِ الحارِث ِ أنَّهُ تَزَوَّجَ ابنَةً لأبي إِهابِ بنِ عَزِيزِ فَأتَتْهُ امْرَأةٌ فَقالَتْ: إِنِّي قَدْ أَرضَعْتُ عُقْبَةَ والَّتِي تَزَوَّجَ فَقَالَ لَهَا عُقْبَةُ: ما أعْلَمُ أنَّكِ أرْضَعْتِنِي وَلا أخْبَرْتِنِي فَرَكِبَ إِلى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  بالمَدِينَة فَسَأَلَهُ فَقَالَ رسولُ الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم:((كَيْفَ وقَدْ قِيلَ!)) فَفارَقَها عُقْبَةُ ونَكَحَتْ زَوْجاً غَيَرَهُ.

-وَعَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أُرِيدَ عَلَى ابْنَةِ حَمْزَةَ فَقَالَ: ((إِنَّهَا لا تَحِلُّ لِي إِنَّهَا ابْنَةُ أَخِي مِنْ الرَّضَاعَةِ وَيَحْرُمُ مِنْ الرَّضَاعَةِ مَا يَحْرُمُ مِنْ الرَّحِمِ)). 
-وعَنْ زَيْنَبَ بِنْتَ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ أَنَّ أُمَّ حَبِيبَةَ قَالَتْ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: إِنَّا قَدْ تَحَدَّثْنَا أَنَّكَ نَاكِحٌ دُرَّةَ بِنْتَ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:((أَعَ  َى أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ لَوْ لَمْ أَنْكِحْ أُمَّ سَلَمَةَ مَا حَلَّتْ لِي إِنَّ أَبَاهَا أَخِي مِنْ الرَّضَاعَةِ)). 
وممن بَالَغَ في ردّ المحرمية الدِّمْيَاطِيّ، وقد ألّفَ في ذلك جزءاً كما تقدم في كلام ابنِ الملقن.
قَالَ ابنُ حَجَر:((وَبَالَغ   الدِّمْيَاطِيّ فِي الرَّدّ عَلَى مَنْ اِدَّعَى الْمَحْرَمِيَّة  َ فَقَالَ: ذَهِلَ كُلّ مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّ أُمّ حَرَام إِحْدَى خَالات النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ الرَّضَاعَة أَوْ مِنْ النَّسَب وَكُلّ مَنْ أَثْبَتَ لَهَا خُؤُولَةً تَقْتَضِي مَحْرَمِيَّةً ; لأنَّ أُمَّهَاته مِنْ النَّسَب وَاَللاتِي أَرْضَعْنَهُ مَعْلُومَات لَيْسَ فِيهِنَّ أَحَد مِنْ الأَنْصَار الْبَتَّة سِوَى أُمّ عَبْد الْمُطَّلِب وَهِيَ سَلْمَى بِنْت عَمْرو بْن زَيْد بْن لَبِيدِ بْن خِرَاش بْن عَامِر بْن غَنْم بْن عَدِيِّ بْن النَّجَّار , وَأُمّ حَرَام هِيَ بِنْت مِلْحَان بْن خَالِد بْن زَيْد بْن حَرَام بْن جُنْدُب بْن عَامِر الْمَذْكُور فَلا تَجْتَمِع أُمّ حَرَام وَسَلْمَى إِلا فِي عَامِر بْن غَنْمٍ جَدّهمَا الأَعْلَى , وَهَذِهِ خُؤُولَةٌ لا تَثْبُت بِهَا مَحْرَمِيَّةٌ لأَنَّهَا خُؤُولُةٌ مَجَازِيَّة , وَهِيَ كَقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِسَعْدِ بْن أَبِي وَقَّاص " هَذَا خَالِي" لِكَوْنِهِ مِنْ بَنِي زُهْرَة وَهُمْ أَقَارِب أُمّه آمِنَة , وَلَيْسَ سَعْد أَخًا لآمِنَةَ لا مِنْ النَّسَب وَلا مِنْ الرَّضَاعَة)).
قَالَ العينيُّ:((وَقَا  َ ابن التين: كان صلى الله عليه وسلم  يزور أُمّ سُلَيْم لأنها خالته من الرَّضَاعَة وَقَالَ أبو عمر: إحدى خالاته من النسب لأن أم عبد المطلب سَلْمَى بِنْت عَمْرو بْن زَيْد بْن لَبِيدِ بْن خِرَاش بْن عَامِر بْن غَنْم بْن عَدِيِّ بْن النَّجَّار وأخت أُمّ سُلَيْم أُمّ حَرَام بِنْت مِلْحَان بْن خَالِد بْن زَيْد بْن حَرَام بْن جُنْدُب بْن عَامِر بْن غَنْمٍ، وأنكر الحافظ الدِّمْيَاطِيّ هذا القول، وذكر أن هذه خؤلة بعيدة لا تثبت حرمة ولا تمنع نكاحا قَالَ: وفي  الصحيح  أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم    كان لا يدخل على أحد من النساء إلاَّ على أزواجه إلاَّ على أُمّ سُلَيْم فقيل له في ذلك قَالَ:" أرحمها قُتِلَ أخوها حرام معي"، فبين تخصيصها بذلك فلو كان ثمة علة أخرى لذكرها لأن تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة لا يجوز وهذه العلة مشتركة بينها وبين أختها أُمّ حَرَام)).
 وسيأتي من الدلائل ما يبين أنّ بين النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأُمّ حَرَام خؤولة من الرَّضَاعَ.

----------


## محب الإمام ابن تيمية

فالراجح في الإجابة عن مس أُمّ حَرَام للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
إنّ مَنْ استقرأ النصوص الواردة في تعامل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  مع  أُمّ سُلَيْم وأختها أُمّ حَرَام رأى أنّ لأُمّ سُلَيْم وأختها أُمّ حَرَام دون بقية النساء –غير أزوجه- خصوصية لا  يمكن أن تقع إلا للمحرم مع محرمه، فمن ذلك:
1-عَنْ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَدْخُلُ بَيْتَ أُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ فَيَنَامُ عَلَى فِرَاشِهَا، وَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ، قَالَ: فَجَاءَ ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ فَنَامَ عَلَى فِرَاشِهَا فَأُتِيَتْ فَقِيلَ لَهَا هَذَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نَامَ فِي بَيْتِكِ عَلَى فِرَاشِكِ قَالَ: فَجَاءَتْ وَقَدْ عَرِقَ وَاسْتَنْقَعَ عَرَقُهُ عَلَى قِطْعَةِ أَدِيمٍ عَلَى الْفِرَاشِ فَفَتَحَتْ عَتِيدَتَهَا فَجَعَلَتْ تُنَشِّفُ ذَلِكَ الْعَرَقَ فَتَعْصِرُهُ فِي قَوَارِيرِهَا فَفَزِعَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: مَا تَصْنَعِينَ يَا أُمَّ سُلَيْمٍ؟ فَقَالَتْ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ نَرْجُو بَرَكَتَهُ لِصِبْيَانِنَا، قَالَ: أَصَبْتِ.
قَالَ الْمُهَلَّب:((فِ   هَذَا الْحَدِيث مَشْرُوعِيَّة الْقَائِلَة لِلْكَبِيرِ فِي بُيُوت مَعَارِفه لِمَا فِي ذَلِكَ مِنْ ثُبُوت الْمَوَدَّة وَتَأَكُّد الْمَحَبَّة)).
وتأمل قولَ أَنَسِ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَدْخُلُ بَيْتَ أُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ فَيَنَامُ عَلَى فِرَاشِهَا، وَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ.
"فهل يعقل أن يترك أهل الكفر والنفاق-زمن النبوة-مثل هذا الموقف دون استغلاله في الطعن في النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي نبوته؟"، وهم الذين طعنوا في أم المؤمنين عائشة بمجرد شبهة باطلة!!، وما فتأووا يحيكون الدسائس والمؤامرات والشائعات!!.
وكذلك لِمَ لمْ يتكلموا في أُمّ سُلَيْم وأختها أُمّ حَرَام كما تكلموا في عائشة!!.
2_حَدِيثُ أَنَسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَدْخُلُ بَيْتًا بِالْمَدِينَةِ غَيْرَ بَيْتِ أُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِ فَقِيلَ لَهُ فَقَالَ:((إِنِّي أَرْحَمُهَا قُتِلَ أَخُوهَا مَعِي)).
قَالَ ابن حَجَر:((قَوْله: (لَمْ يَكُنْ يَدْخُلُ بِالْمَدِينَةِ بَيْتًا غَيْر بَيْتٍ أَمْ سَلِيم) قَالَ اَلْحُمَيْدِيّ: لَعَلَّهُ أَرَادَ عَلَى اَلدَّوَامِ وَإِلَّا فَقَدَ تَقَدَّمَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَدْخُلُ عَلَى أُمّ حَرَام. وَقَالَ اِبْن اَلتِّينِ: يُرِيدُ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يُكْثِرُ اَلدُّخُولُ عَلَى أُمِّ سَلِيم وَإِلَّا فَقَدَ دَخَلَ عَلَى أُخْتِهَا أُمِّ حَرَام وَلَعَلَّهَا أَيْ أَمُّ سَلِيم كَانْت شَقِيقَة اَلْمَقْتُولِ أَوْ وَجَدَتْ عَلَيْهِ أَكْثَر مِنْ أُمّ حَرَام. قُلْت: لَا حَاجَةَ إِلَى هَذَا اَلتَّأْوِيلِ فَإِنَّ بَيْت أُمّ حَرَام وَأُمّ سَلِيم وَاحِد وَلَا مَانِع أَنْ تَكُونَ اَلْأُخْتَانِ فِي بَيْتٍ وَاحِدٍ كَبِيرٍ لِكُلٍّ مِنْهُمَا فِيهِ مَعْزِل فَنُسِبَ تَارَةً إِلَى هَذِهِ وَتَارَةً إِلَى هَذِهِ)).
وما أجاب به اَلْحُمَيْدِيّ واِبْن اَلتِّينِ يتضمن تفسيراً لقوله (فَقِيلَ لَهُ فِي ذَلِكَ) فإنَّه سؤالٌ عن سبب دخوله عليها، ولا يجوز أنْ يكون سؤالاً عن سبب دخوله عليها لكونها أجنبيةً منه، فإنَّ ذلك لا يناسبه ما أجاب به صلى الله عليه وسلم من قوله (إِنِّي أَرْحَمُهَا قُتِلَ أَخُوهَا مَعِي) فتعين أن يكون السؤال عن غير هذا.
ومن أحسن ما قيل في ذلك ما استظهره اَلْحُمَيْدِيّ واِبْن اَلتِّينِ من أنَّ السؤال عن كثرة الدخول عليها.
قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ:((قَ  ْله: (كَانَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَا يَدْخُلُ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْ النِّسَاء إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجه إِلَّا أُمّ سُلَيْمٍ , فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يَدْخُلُ عَلَيْهَا , فَقِيلَ لَهُ فِي ذَلِكَ , فَقَالَ: إِنِّي أَرْحَمُهَا قُتِلَ أَخُوهَا مَعِي) قَدْ قَدَّمْنَا فِي كِتَاب الْجِهَاد عِنْد ذِكْر أُمّ حَرَام أُخْت أُمّ سُلَيْمٍ أَنَّهُمَا كَانَتَا خَالَتَيْنِ لِرَسُولِ اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَحْرَمَيْنِ إِمَّا مِنْ الرَّضَاع , وَإِمَّا مِنْ النَّسَب , فَتَحِلُّ لَهُ الْخَلْوَة بِهِمَا , وَكَانَ يَدْخُلُ عَلَيْهِمَا خَاصَّةً , لَا يَدْخُلُ عَلَى غَيْرهمَا مِنْ النِّسَاء إِلَّا أَزْوَاجه. قَالَ الْعُلَمَاء: فَفِيهِ جَوَاز دُخُول الْمَحْرَم عَلَى مَحْرَمه , وَفِيهِ إِشَارَة إِلَى مَنْع دُخُول الرَّجُل إِلَى الْأَجْنَبِيَّة  . وَإِنْ كَانَ صَالِحًا , وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَتْ الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة الْمَشْهُورَة فِي تَحْرِيم الْخَلْوَة بِالْأَجْنَبِيّ  َةِ. قَالَ الْعُلَمَاء: أَرَادَ اِمْتِنَاع الْأُمَّة مِنْ الدُّخُول عَلَى الْأَجْنَبِيَّا  ت)).
قَالَ العينيُّ:((قَالَ الكرمانيّ: كيف صار قتل الأخ سبباً للدخول على الأجنبية؟ قلتُ: لم تكن أجنبية كانت خالة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم    من الرَّضَاعَ، وقيل: من النسب فالمحرمية كانت سبباً لجواز الدخول)).
3_و عَنْ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ أَنَسٍ قَالَ: دَخَلَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا هُوَ إِلا أَنَا وَأُمِّي وَأُمُّ حَرَامٍ خَالَتِي فَقَالَ: قُومُوا فَلِأُصَلِّيَ بِكُمْ فِي غَيْرِ وَقْتِ صَلَاةٍ فَصَلَّى بِنَا فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ لِثَابِتٍ: أَيْنَ جَعَلَ أَنَسًا مِنْهُ؟ قَالَ: جَعَلَهُ عَلَى يَمِينِهِ، ثُمَّ دَعَا لَنَا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ بِكُلِّ خَيْرٍ مِنْ خَيْرِ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ فَقَالَتْ أُمِّي: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ خُوَيْدِمُكَ ادْعُ اللَّهَ لَهُ، قَالَ: فَدَعَا لِي بِكُلِّ خَيْرٍ، وَكَانَ فِي آخِرِ مَا دَعَا لِي بِهِ أَنْ قَالَ: اللَّهُمَّ أَكْثِرْ مَالَهُ وَوَلَدَهُ وَبَارِكْ لَهُ فِيهِ.
4_و عَنْ أَنَسٍ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ دَخَلَ عَلَى أُمِّ حَرَامٍ فَأَتَوْهُ بِسَمْنٍ وَتَمْرٍ فَقَالَ: رُدُّوا هَذَا فِي وِعَائِهِ وَهَذَا فِي سِقَائِهِ فَإِنِّي صَائِمٌ ثُمَّ قَامَ فَصَلَّى بِنَا رَكْعَتَيْنِ تَطَوُّعًا فَقَامَتْ أُمُّ سُلَيْمٍ وَأُمُّ حَرَامٍ خَلْفَنَا قَالَ ثَابِتٌ وَلا أَعْلَمُهُ إِلَّا قَالَ: أَقَامَنِي عَنْ يَمِينِهِ عَلَى بِسَاطٍ.
5_و عَنْ حُمَيْد عَنْ أَنَسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ دَخَلَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى أُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ فَأَتَتْهُ بِتَمْرٍ وَسَمْنٍ قَالَ: أَعِيدُوا سَمْنَكُمْ فِي سِقَائِهِ وَتَمْرَكُمْ فِي وِعَائِهِ فَإِنِّي صَائِمٌ ثُمَّ قَامَ إِلَى نَاحِيَةٍ مِنْ الْبَيْتِ فَصَلَّى غَيْرَ الْمَكْتُوبَةِ فَدَعَا لِأُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ وَأَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سُلَيْمٍ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ لِي خُوَيْصَّةً قَالَ مَا هِيَ؟ قَالَتْ: خَادِمُكَ أَنَسٌ فَمَا تَرَكَ خَيْرَ آخِرَةٍ وَلَا دُنْيَا إِلَّا دَعَا لِي بِهِ قَالَ: اللَّهُمَّ ارْزُقْهُ مَالًا وَوَلَدًا وَبَارِكْ لَهُ فِيهِ فَإِنِّي لَمِنْ أَكْثَرِ الْأَنْصَارِ مَالًا، وَحَدَّثَتْنِي ابْنَتِي أُمَيْنَةُ أَنَّهُ دُفِنَ لِصُلْبِي مَقْدَمَ حَجَّاجٍ الْبَصْرَةَ بِضْعٌ وَعِشْرُونَ وَمِائَةٌ. 

6_وفي روايةٍ عن أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يَزُورُ أُمَّ سُلَيْمٍ فَتُدْرِكُهُ الصَّلَاةُ أَحْيَانًا فَيُصَلِّي عَلَى بِسَاطٍ لَنَا وَهُوَ حَصِيرٌ نَنْضَحُهُ بِالْمَاءِ.
7_عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ صَلَّى النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي بَيْتِ أُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ فَقُمْتُ وَيَتِيمٌ خَلْفَهُ وَأُمُّ سُلَيْمٍ خَلْفَنَا.
8_وعَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا مَرَّ بِجَنَبَاتِ أُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا فَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْهَا. 
9_و عن أنس قَالَ:((كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   إذا ذهب إلى قُباء يَدْخُلُ عَلَى أُمّ حَرَام بِنْت مِلْحَان)). 
10_وأُمّ سُلَيْم هي التي جهزت صفية بنت حيي للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ففي حَدِيث عبدالعزيز بن صهيب، عن أنس " حتى إذا كان بالطريق جهزتها له أُمّ سُلَيْم فأهدتها له من الليل فأصبح النَّبِيّ   صلى الله عليه وسلم عروسا"، وفي روايةٍ " ثم دفعها إلى أُمّ سُلَيْم تصنعها له وتهيئها قَالَ:وأحسبه قَالَ:وتعتد في بيتها وهي صفية بنت حيي".
11_و عَنْ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَغْزُو بِأُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ وَنِسْوَةٍ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ مَعَهُ إِذَا غَزَا فَيَسْقِينَ الْمَاءَ وَيُدَاوِينَ الْجَرْحَى.
12_عَنْ أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ قَالَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ لأُمِّ سُلَيْمٍ: قَدْ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ضَعِيفًا أَعْرِفُ فِيهِ الْجُوعَ فَهَلْ عِنْدَكِ مِنْ شَيْء؟ٍ فَقَالَتْ: نَعَمْ، فَأَخْرَجَتْ أَقْرَاصًا مِنْ شَعِيرٍ ثُمَّ أَخَذَتْ خِمَارًا لَهَا فَلَفَّتْ الْخُبْزَ بِبَعْضِهِ ثُمَّ دَسَّتْهُ تَحْتَ ثَوْبِي وَرَدَّتْنِي بِبَعْضِهِ ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَتْنِي إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: فَذَهَبْتُ بِهِ فَوَجَدْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ جَالِسًا فِي الْمَسْجِدِ، وَمَعَهُ النَّاسُ فَقُمْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: أَرْسَلَكَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ؟ قَالَ: فَقُلْتُ: نَعَمْ، فَقَالَ: أَلِطَعَامٍ؟ فَقُلْتُ: نَعَمْ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِمَنْ مَعَهُ: قُومُوا، قَالَ: فَانْطَلَقَ، وَانْطَلَقْتُ بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ حَتَّى جِئْتُ أَبَا طَلْحَةَ فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ فَقَالَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ: يَا أُمَّ سُلَيْمٍ قَدْ جَاءَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالنَّاسِ، وَلَيْسَ عِنْدَنَا مَا نُطْعِمُهُمْ، فَقَالَتْ: اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ، قَالَ: فَانْطَلَقَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ حَتَّى لَقِيَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَقْبَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَعَهُ حَتَّى دَخَلا فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: هَلُمِّي مَا عِنْدَكِ يَا أُمَّ سُلَيْمٍ، فَأَتَتْ بِذَلِكَ الْخُبْزِ، فَأَمَرَ بِهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَفُتَّ، وَعَصَرَتْ عَلَيْهِ أُمُّ سُلَيْمٍ عُكَّةً لَهَا فَأَدَمَتْهُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ فِيهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَقُولَ ثُمَّ قَالَ: ائْذَنْ لِعَشَرَةٍ، فَأَذِنَ لَهُمْ فَأَكَلُوا حَتَّى شَبِعُوا ثُمَّ خَرَجُوا ثُمَّ قَالَ: ائْذَنْ لِعَشَرَةٍ، فَأَذِنَ لَهُمْ فَأَكَلُوا حَتَّى شَبِعُوا ثُمَّ خَرَجُوا ثُمَّ قَالَ: ائْذَنْ لِعَشَرَةٍ حَتَّى أَكَلَ الْقَوْمُ كُلُّهُمْ وَشَبِعُوا وَالْقَوْمُ سَبْعُونَ رَجُلا أَوْ ثَمَانُونَ.
وفي رواية:((ثُمَّ أَخَذَ مَا بَقِيَ فَجَمَعَهُ ثُمَّ دَعَا فِيهِ بِالْبَرَكَةِ قَالَ: فَعَادَ كَمَا كَانَ فَقَالَ: دُونَكُمْ هَذَا)).
وفي رواية:((ثُمَّ أَكَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَكَلَ أَهْلُ الْبَيْتِ وَأَفْضَلُوا مَا أَبْلَغُوا جِيرَانَهُمْ)).

13_وعَنْ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ أَنَسٍ أَنَّ أُمَّ سُلَيْمٍ اتَّخَذَتْ يَوْمَ حُنَيْنٍ خِنْجَرًا فَكَانَ مَعَهَا فَرَآهَا أَبُو طَلْحَةَ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَذِهِ أُمُّ سُلَيْمٍ مَعَهَا خِنْجَرٌ! فَقَالَ لَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: مَا هَذَا الْخِنْجَرُ؟ قَالَتْ: اتَّخَذْتُهُ إِنْ دَنَا مِنِّي أَحَدٌ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ بَقَرْتُ بِهِ بَطْنَهُ فَجَعَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَضْحَكُ قَالَتْ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ اقْتُلْ مَنْ بَعْدَنَا مِنْ الطُّلَقَاءِ انْهَزَمُوا بِكَ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: يَا أُمَّ سُلَيْمٍ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ كَفَى وَأَحْسَنَ.

----------


## محب الإمام ابن تيمية

ومما يضاف إلى ذلك أنّ أنس بن مالك -وهو ابن أُمّ سُلَيْم- خدم النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم  إلى وفاته ففي الحَدِيث:
-عَنْ إِسْحَاق بن أبي طلحة قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا أَنَسٌ قَالَ: جَاءَتْ بِي أُمِّي أُمُّ أَنَسٍ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَقَدْ أَزَّرَتْنِي بِنِصْفِ خِمَارِهَا وَرَدَّتْنِي بِنِصْفِهِ فَقَالَتْ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَذَا أُنَيْسٌ ابْنِي أَتَيْتُكَ بِهِ يَخْدُمُكَ فَادْعُ اللَّهَ لَهُ، فَقَالَ: اللَّهُمَّ أَكْثِرْ مَالَهُ وَوَلَدَهُ، قَالَ أَنَسٌ:فَوَاللّ  هِ إِنَّ مَالِي لَكَثِيرٌ وَإِنَّ وَلَدِي وَوَلَدَ وَلَدِي لَيَتَعَادُّونَ عَلَى نَحْوِ الْمِائَةِ الْيَوْمَ.
-وعن ثَابِت البناني قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا أَنَسٌ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ:((خَدَمْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَشْرَ سِنِينَ فَمَا قَالَ لِي: أُفٍّ وَلا لِمَ صَنَعْتَ وَلا أَلا صَنَعْتَ)).
وتقدم قول الدِّمْيَاطِيّ:(  (والعادةُ تقتضي المخالطة بين الْمَخْدُوم وَأَهْل خَادِم، سيّما إذا كنَّ مسنَّات)).

فإذا تأمل الباحث المُنصف هذه الأحاديث  رأى أنّ تعامل النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أُمّ سُلَيْم وأختها أُمّ حَرَام تعامل المحارم بعضهم مع بعض،  فإذا انضم إلى ذلك:
-عدم وجود نص واحد-قولي أو فعلي- يدل على خصوصية النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخلوة أو النظر أو المس كما تقدم.
_امتناع النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم عن مصافحة النساء في البيعة والاكتفاء بالكلام كما تقدم، قَالَ الشنقيطيُّ:((و وكونه صلى الله عليه وسلم   لا يصافح النساء وقت البيعة دليلٌ واضحٌ عَلى أنَّ الرجلَ لا يصافح المرأة، ولا يمس شيء من بدنه شيئاً من بدنها، لأنَّ أخفَ أنواع اللمس المصافحة فإذا امتنع منها صلى الله عليه وسلم   في الوقت الذي
-يقتضيها وهو وقت المبايعة دلّ ذلكَ على أنها لا تجوز، وليس لأحد مخالفته  صلى الله عليه وسلم  لأنه هو المشرع لأمته بأقواله وأفعاله وتقريره)).
-وكذلك قوله للصحابيين:((عَلَ   رِسْلِكُمَا إِنَّمَا هِيَ صَفِيَّةُ بِنْتُ حُيَيٍّ)).
علم أنّ هناك خصوصية ما لأُمّ سُلَيْم وأختها أُمّ حَرَام، وأقدم من بين هذه الخصوصية من السلف -حسب علمي- هو عبد الله بن وَهَب حيث يقول:((أُمّ حَرَام إِحْدَى خَالَات النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ الرَّضَاعَة فَلِذَلِكَ كَانَ يُقِيل عِنْدهَا وَيَنَام فِي حِجْرِهَا وَتَفْلِي رَأْسه)).
وقد أحسن الشاطبيُّ حيث قَالَ:((فلهذا كله يجب على كل ناظر في الدليل الشرعي مراعاة ما فهم منه الأولون، وما كانوا عليه في العمل به فهو أحرى بالصواب وأقوم في العلم والعمل)).
وَقَالَ اِبْن عَبْد الْبَرِّ -كما تقدم-:((ولا يشك مسلم أن أُمّ حَرَام كانت من رسول الله لمحرم فلذلك كان منها ما ذكر في هذا الحَدِيث، والدليل على ذلك - ثم ساق حَدِيث جابر، وعمر بن الخطاب، وابن عباس،وعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاصي، وعقبة بن عامر في النهي عن الخلوة- وهذه آثار ثابتة بالنهي عن ذلك ومحال أن يأتي رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  ما ينهى عنه)).
فالقول بالمحرمية له مستند من أقوال سلفنا الصالح؛ بخلاف القول بأنّ من خصائص النَّبِيّ    صلى الله عليه وسلم جواز الخلوة بالأجنبية والنظر إليها ونحو ذلك.  والله أعلم.
فإن قَالَ قائل إنّ دعوى محرمية الرَّضَاعَ هذه تحتاج إلى نصٍ صريح، ولا يوجد؟.
فلينظر للأمور المتقدمة:
-تعامل النَّبِيّ  مع أُمّ سُلَيْم وأختها أُمّ حَرَام تعامل المحارم بعضهم مع بعض.
-عدم وجود نص واحد-قولي أو فعلي- يدل على خصوصية النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخلوة أو النظر أو المس كماتقدم. 
-امتناع النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم عن مصافحة النساء في البيعة والاكتفاء بالكلام كما تقدم.
-وكذلك قوله للصحابيين:((عَلَ   رِسْلِكُمَا إِنَّمَا هِيَ صَفِيَّةُ بِنْتُ حُيَيٍّ)).
-مع تنصيص السلف على ذلك.
-ثم إنّ الرَّضَاعَ من النساء الأجنبيات من الأمور المنتشرة في ذلك الوقت، وربما خفي أمره على أقرب الناس وتقدم ذكر عدد من الأحاديث الصحيحة الدالة على ذلك. 
فهذه الأمور مجتمعة تُعدّ من قبيل تظافر الدلائل التي لا تخطىء، والدلالات التي تورث اليقين بأنَّ هناك محرمية بين النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمّ حرام، وبأقل من هذه القرائن يستدل على مثل هذه القضايا، فكيف بهذه القرائن مجتمعة ...
هذا ما تيسر نقله من بحث للشيخ علي الصياح بتصرف يسير...
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

إشكال وجوابه في حديث أم حرام بن ملحان
علي بن عبد الله الصياح
الطبعة الأولى - 1425 هـ - دار المحدث
الحجم : 1 ميجا
المصدر: (ملتقى أهل الحديث)
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=111015
رابط مباشر لتحميل الكتاب:
http://www.archive.org/download/eghoheghoh/eghoh.pdf
نسخة للشاملة (موافقة للمطبوع):
http://www.shamela.ws/books/108/10814.rar

----------


## المعتز بدينه

جزى الله الشيخ علي الصياح خير الجزاء على هذا البحث القيم فقد أحسن في بيان هذه المسألة ووفق في طرحها ..

بارك الله فيه وأسأل الله أن يجعله في موازين حسناته يوم يلقاه ...

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

> أولاً .. أعانكم الله ووفقكم الله لطاعته ,فأنتم إخواننا وأحبابنا في الدين ونسأل الله أن يصلح أحوالنا وأحوالكم ويردنا إليه رداً جميلاً ..
> ثانياً .. قبل الإجابة عن تساؤلك يحسن بنا أن نعرج ابتداءاً على أهمية الجمع بين الأحاديث وعدم ضرب بعضها ببعض وأن نأخذ المحكمات من الدين وألا نكون من اتبع متشابهه فضل عن الصواب ومازال في حيرة واضطراب ... 
> فمثلاً في هذه المسألة ورد أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لم تمسس يده يد امرأة قط وورد عن عائشة الصديقة بنت الصديق رضي الله عنهما أنها تقسم بأنه مامست يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يد امرأة قط ... 
> فإذا جاءنا حديث كان فيه تعارضاً ظاهراً مع هذا الحكم تمسكنا بالحكم الثابت سابقاً وبحثنا في حقيقة هذا التعارض الظاهر في النص ... 
> وعند البحث وجدنا أن المقصود الصغيرات والولائد وليس النساء كما ذكره الأخ أشجعي في رد سابق ,وحينئذٍ ينتفي التعارض ويبقى الأصل بأنه مامست يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يد امرأة قط ...
> الحديث الثاني أم حرام رضي الله عنها من محارم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وهذا اتفاق بين العلماء وانظر لشرح النووي على صحيح مسلم ..
> وحديث أبي موسى الأشعري كذلك مع محارمه كما نص الحديث على أنها امرأة من الأشعريين ,ومقصود العلماء من إيراد هذه الأدلة هو بيان مسائل معينة لا تدور حول مسألة مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية كمسألة مس المرأة وهل هو ينقض الوضوء أو لا؟



و أنت كذلك أخي المعتز أخونا و حبيبنا في الله.

لدي ملاحظات على ما كتبته أخي الكريم

-قولك ان المقصود بالإماء في الحديث هن الصغيرات مجرد ادعاء ليس عليه دليل فيما أظن,فإن كان لديك دليل على ذلك فلا تبخل علينا به بارك الله فيك.

قلت أخي الفاضل{فمثلاً في هذه المسألة ورد أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لم تمسس يده يد امرأة قط وورد عن عائشة الصديقة بنت الصديق رضي الله عنهما أنها تقسم بأنه مامست يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يد امرأة قط ... 
فإذا جاءنا حديث كان فيه تعارضاً ظاهراً مع هذا الحكم تمسكنا بالحكم الثابت سابقاً وبحثنا في حقيقة هذا التعارض الظاهر في النص ... }
عائشة نفت أمرا معينا وهو أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم لم يمسس يد امرأة قط فهذا يعتبر نفي,و بالمقابل لدينا إثبات في حديث أنس حيث قال
إن كانت الأمة من إماء أهل المدينة لتأخذ بيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فتنطلق به حيث شاءت.

و القاعدة الأصولية تقول أن الإثبات مقدم على النفي,لأن المثبت لديه زيادة علم على المنفي,فعائشة نفت مس النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لأي امرأة,و أنس ابن مالك أثبت أن الأمة كانت تأخذ بيده صلى الله عليه و سلم. و الكل حكم بما رأى و علم و لكن من أثبت كان هو المقدم.

-أما قولك أن أم حرام محرم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالإجماع نقلا عن النووي فقد ذكر أخونا بن تيمية الخلاف في ذلك كما في مشاركته فلا داعي إلى تكرار ذلك.

-بالنسبة لحادثة ابي موسى الأشعري من من العلماء نقل أنها محرم؟


هذا ما لدي,و من كان لديه إضافة في الموضوع فلا يبخل علينا فوالله لا نبتغي إلا الحق من هذه المناقشات فقد نستفيد في الرد على من يبيح المصافحة أو في الرد على من يحرمها.

و الله أعلم.

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

> أما حديث هُشَيْم بن بَشير(غفر الله لهشيمنا بن بشير) قَالَ: أخبرنا حُمَيْدٌ الطوِيل قَالَ: حدثنا أنسُ بنُ مَالِك قَالَ: كانَتِ الأمَةُ مِنْ إماءِ أهْلِ المَدِينَةِ لِتَأْخُذُ بِيَدِ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَتَنْطَلِقُ بِهِ حَيْثُ شاءَتْ.
> فالجوابُ: مِنْ وجهين:
> الأوّل: أن دلالة " لتأخذ بيد رسول الله" على المس غير بينة إذ ربما يراد بذلك الإشارة إلى غاية التصرف واللين، قَالَ ابن حَجَر:((والمقصود من الأخذ باليد لازمه وهو الرفق والانقياد، وقد اشتمل على أنواع من المبالغة في التواضع لذكره المرأة دون الرجل والأمة دون الحرة وحيث عمم بلفظ الإماء أي أمة كانت وبقوله حيث شاءت أي من الأمكنة والتعبير بالأخذ باليد إشارة إلى غاية التصرف حتى لو كانت حاجتها خارج المدينة)) ، وعلى كل حال هذه الدلالة معارضة بما هو أقوى وأصرح مما تقدم ذكره في المقدمة الثالثة.
> الثاني: أنّ الحَدِيث نصّ على الإماء، ولا يخفى أنّ الإماء يفارقن الحرائر بأحكام كثيرة -فلا يخلو باب من أبواب الفقه - في الغالب - من ذكر الفروق بين الحرائر والإماء-، فملامسة الأمة أخف من ملامسة الحرائر، وكذلك النظر إليها وغير ذلك من الأحكام، وتبقى الحرائر على الأصل في تحريم المس.
> قَالَ ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه، كتاب الصلوات، في الأمة تصلي بغير خمار (2/41) حدثنا وكيعُ بنُ الجراح، قَالَ:حدثنا شعبةُ، عن قتادةَ، عن أنس قَالَ: رأى عُمرُ أمةً لنا متقنعة فضربها وَقَالَ: لا تشبهي بالحرائر، وهذا إسنادٌ صحيح.
> قَالَ شيخُ الإسلامِ:((غناءُ الإماءِ الذي يسمعه الرجلُ قد كَانَ الصحابة يسمعونه في العرسات كما كانوا ينظرونَ إلى الإماء لعدم الفتنة في رؤيتهن و سماع أصواتهن)).


الأخ محب ابن تيمية بارك الله فيك 

-قولك { أن دلالة " لتأخذ بيد رسول الله" على المس غير بينة إذ ربما يراد بذلك الإشارة إلى غاية التصرف واللين،}قلت هذا مخالف لظاهر الحديث فالأخذ باليد أخذ باليد على ظاهرها لا مجال لتأويلها إلا إذا جاءت قرينة تصرفها عن ماذكرت,فأين القرينة بارك الله فيك؟
ثم قلت {ربما يراد بذلك الإشارة إلى غاية التصرف و اللين}فهذا احتمال و ظن لا يغني شيئا,بل لا بد من التأكد و التثبت في ذلك لكي تصرف به ظاهر الأخذ باليد.


-بالنسبة للتفريق بين الإماء و الحرائر,إن كنت تفرق بين الحرائر و الإماء في ذلك فلعلك كنت أول من يفعل هذا,فمن سبقك بهذا القول أخي الكريم؟ثم إن الفتنة في لمس الأمة أو الحرة واحدة فهم من نفس الجنس امرأة و لكن يختلفون من جانب آخر حيث الأولى من الرقيق و الثانية من الأحرار,فهل يأمن الرجل على نفسه إذا لمس يد الأمة؟إن قلت نعم,قلنا كذلك يأمن مع المرأة الحرة.

مع العلم أنه لا شك في تحريم مصافحة الأجنبية إذا كانت بشهوة.فهذا مما لا ريب فيه.

و الله أعلم.

----------


## أشجعي

في رواية الأمة وفي أخرى الوليدة,
فلماذا تجاهل هذه الكلمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والإصرار على أنها شابة؟؟؟؟
هل يليق هذا ويعقل؟؟؟؟
أن يضع رسول الله يده بيد شابة  ومن ثم يمشي معها حول المدينة لقضاء حاجتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟

ولقد قال للصحابة حتى لا يقع في قلبهم شيء عن (صفية بنت حيي بن أخطب والله أعلم) انها زوجته,
ثم يتمشى مع النساء, والله انكم عجيبون,
ويا اخوة أنتم تطلبون فهم السلف في فهم الأحاديث, فمن فهم فهمكم هذا من السلف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بل في أي أبواب جاء ذكر الحديث؟؟؟

أعيد وضع رواية الامام أحمد وانهج نهج اخونا الحبيب محب شيخ الاسلام في تكبير الخط عسى أن يستفيد منه أحد:

"قال أنس بن مالك إن كانت الوليدة من ولائد أهل المدينة لتجيء فتأخذ بيد رسول الله صلى اللهم عليه وسلم فلا ينزع يده من يدها حتى تذهب به حيث شاءت",

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

أخي الأشجعي إن تظن أنك ستقنعني بأسلوبك هذا فلن تقنعني أخ الكريم,مهما تشددت علي في القول و قلت لي ما قلت,فلا داعي أخي الكريم إلى الشدة في القول ما دام أنه لن يفيد معي,كان عليك أن ترد علي بأسلوب جميل يرق له القلب و يلين.

هذه نصيحتي إليك أريدك أن تتعامل بها مع جميع الإخوة و ليس معي فقط,فلم أخطأ في أصل من اصول الدين أو ركن من أركانه كي تشدد علي و لم أتبع هواي حينما ذكرت لك ما ذكرت في المسألة,و أنا في هذا الموضوع أريد أن أخرج بحكم شرعي في مسألة المصافحة , لأني متوقف في الحكم و لكن في التطبيق لا أصافح النساء و لله الحمد و المنة.


ولي سؤال عن معنى الوليدة.

فما هو؟

----------


## أشجعي

> أخي الأشجعي إن تظن أنك ستقنعني بأسلوبك هذا فلن تقنعني أخ الكريم,مهما تشددت علي في القول و قلت لي ما قلت,فلا داعي أخي الكريم إلى الشدة في القول ما دام أنه لن يفيد معي,كان عليك أن ترد علي بأسلوب جميل يرق له القلب و يلين.
> هذه نصيحتي إليك أريدك أن تتعامل بها مع جميع الإخوة و ليس معي فقط,فلم أخطأ في أصل من اصول الدين أو ركن من أركانه كي تشدد علي و لم أتبع هواي حينما ذكرت لك ما ذكرت في المسألة,و أنا في هذا الموضوع أريد أن أخرج بحكم شرعي في مسألة المصافحة , لأني متوقف في الحكم و لكن في التطبيق لا أصافح النساء و لله الحمد و المنة.
> ولي سؤال عن معنى الوليدة.
> فما هو؟


جزاك الله خير الجزاء على نصيحتك القيمة, واعلم أنني لا أقصد الشدة, فإذا كان في الاسلوب نوع من الجفاف, فاقسم لك انني لا أقصد السوء.
وها انا اعتذر لكل من شعر شعورك.

لعلها الحُرقة أو الاندفاع هو ما أدى الى ذلك,
ثم أخي الى الآن لم يجاوب أحد على أي من أسئلتي,
ما الدليل على تحريم ضرب الأب؟
من فهم من السلف هذا الفهم حول حديث الأمة؟وفي أي الأبواب أرفقوها؟
وغيرها في المشاركات أعلاه

 وإذا سألتني ما معنى الوليدة,
دعني أسألك انا ما معنى الوليد في حديث الغزو أو توصيات الرسول في السرايا, (لا تقتلوا وليدا ولا امرأة)؟؟

فإذا أجبت على هذا, أجبت على ذاك,,,,  :Smile: 

وبالنهاية لا تأخذ على خاطرك, وانا فعلا مستاء لشعورك هذا,
أحسن الله إليك ورفع لك قدرك

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

بارك الله فيك أخي الأشجعي و يشهد الله علي حبي لك في الله.

و لكن أنا سألتك فالأولى تجب ثم تسأل ,و لكن ها أنا سأرد على معنى الوليد في الحديث الذي ذكرت فالوليد في هذا الحديث بمعنى الطفل الصغير.

مع العلم أخي الكريم لا أريد بذلك المجادلة بل أريد الحق في المسألة.

----------


## المعتز بدينه

أخي الكريم .. لا تكن كالأسفنجة كل شبهة تتخطفك وتذهب بك أي مذهب بل أمرّها مرور الضوء على الزجاج الصافي فلا تستقر بل تمر ..

كل شبهة تعرض عليك تتقبلها ثم تجتهد غاية الجهد في إزلتها !

فقهنا الله وإياكم في ديننا وعلمنا ما لا نعلم ...

قبل أن أجيبك انتبه وتنبه أنه لا يعقل أن يمس الرجل المرأة إلا بشهوة وخلو الحال من الشهوة مخصوص بحالات محددة ولو تنبهت لذلك لاختصرت الكثير من اللت والعجن في قضية معلوم صحيحها من سقيمها بمجرد تأمل حالها .. وجوابنا على تساؤلاتك هو من باب الاجتهاد في إزالة ما علق في القلب من الشبهات مع وضوح الحقيقة بأنه لايعقل أن يكون مس الرجل للمرأة إلا بشهوة ...

وإذا كان بعض علماء الفقه نقلوا التحريم في سلام الرجال على النساء كلاماً واستثنى بعضهم من ذلك العجائز ,فالحال مع هذه المسألة أشد وضوحاً وألزم بالتحريم ...


في رواية أحمد " فتنطلق به في حاجتها " وله من طريق علي بن زيد عن أنس " إن كانت الوليدة من ولائد أهل المدينة لتجيء فتأخذ بيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فما ينزع يده من يدها حتى تذهب به حيث شاءت " وأخرجه ابن ماجه من هذا الوجه 

قال الحافظ ابن حجر - رحمه الله - :" والمقصود من الأخذ باليد لازمه وهو الرفق والانقياد . وقد اشتمل على أنواع من المبالغة في التواضع لذكره المرأة دون الرجل ، والأمة دون الحرة ، وحيث عمم بلفظ الإماء أي أمة كانت ، وبقوله " حيث شاءت " أي من الأمكنة . والتعبير بالأخذ باليد إشارة إلى غاية التصرف حتى لو كانت حاجتها خارج المدينة والتمست منه مساعدتها في تلك الحاجة على ذلك ، وهذا دال على مزيد تواضعه وبراءته من جميع أنواع الكبر صلى الله عليه وسلم ." (الفتح 17/ 241)
قلت : والمبالغة في الكلام معروف في لغة العرب ولعل المقصود المبالغة في بيان شدة تواضع الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ولينه ورفقه , وهو غريب على من لم يفهم لغة الغرب ,وهذا الذي فهمه علماء الإسلام من الحديث وفقهوه فيستدلون بهذا الحديث على تواضع الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وتجده في أبواب الأخلاق والسلوك ...
وأضيف هذا الرد زيادة على ما سبق من أنهن من الولائد ولسن من الشواب ...

ومن جميل ما ذكر الإمام النووي ذكره لقاعدة مفيدة في هذا الباب , إذ قال :"وقد قال أصحابنا كلُّ من حرم النظر إليه حرم مسّه ، بل المسّ أشد " ( الأذكار 428 )

ولا تنس أخي الكريم أن تقرر القاعدة الأصولية أيضاً في تقديم الإثبات على النفي في إثبات محرمية أم حرام وأن المثبت لمحرميتها مُقدَّم على النافي لها إذ عند المثبت زيادة علم ..!

وفي مسألة التفريق بين الأمة والحرة , روى ابن أبي شيبة في (مصنفه): حدثنا علي بن مسهر، عن المختار بن فلفل، عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه، قال: دخلت على عمر بن الخطاب أَمَة قد كان يعرفها لبعض المهاجرين، أو الأنصار، وعليها جلباب متقنعة به، فسألها: عُتِقتِ؟ قالت: لا، قال: فما بال الجلباب؟! ضعيه على رأسك، إنما الجلباب على الحرائر من نساء المؤمنين، فتلكأت، فقام إليها بالدرة، فضرب بها رأسها حتى ألقته. 
والقول بالتفريق بين الحرة والأمة في الحجاب هو قول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والإمام ابن القيم وغيرهما ...

وانظر لمزيد من الاطلاع على أقوال العلماء إلى بحث الدكتور رياض المسيميري المسمى ب"إتحاف الأخوان في مصافحة النسوان" :
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/almosimiry/20.htm

واعذرني أخي الكريم إن كنت قد شددت عليك في شيء والله أسأل أن يغفر لي ولك وللوالدي ووالديك والمسلمين ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

أخي الكريم سيأتي اليوم  الذي تطرح فيه  هذه الشبهات و التي يجب دحضها لبيان الحق.

عموما أخي المعتز رايتك تكرر ما ذكرته في مشاركتك السابقة

,قول الحافظ ابن حجر هو مخالف للظاهر أخي الكريم فلا مجال للإحتجاج به,ثم المبالغة التي تتحدث عنها لا تصل إلى أن نقول عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أن الأمة تأخذ بيده فعلى قول من يقول بتحريم المصافحة يرى أن هذا سوء أدب مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم حيث يوصف بشيء محرم,ثم من راوي الحديث أخي الكريم؟هو أنس بن مالك فلا يعقل أن تصل به المبالغة أن يصف هكذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم,فالمبالغة في الشيء لا تصل إلى الوصف بشيء محرم.
و في ظني و الله أعلم أنه لا توجد مبالغة في الحديث لأن أنس بن مالك أكد مسألة الأخذ باليد في آخر الحديث قائلا{فلا ينزع يده من يدها حتى تذهب به حيث شاءت}فالأمر واضح بارك الله فيك.

-لما ذكرت مسألة المثبت و المنفي ذكرتها في الجمع بين حديثي عائشة رضي الله عنها و حديث أنس و لم أذكرها في حديث أم حرام أخي الكريم فراجع قولي جيدا.

-مسألة التفريق بين الأمة و الحرة في المصافحة هل تقول بها؟
إن كان نعم فمن سبق بهذا القول؟

بارك الله فيك أخي المعتز على حسن خلقك و يشهد الله أني أحبك في الله.

----------


## المعتز بدينه

> أخي الكريم سيأتي اليوم و الذي تطرح فيه  هذه الشبهات و التي يجب دحضها لبيان الحق.
> عموما أخي المعتز رايتك تكرر ما ذكرته في مشاركتك السابقة,قول الحافظ ابن حجر هو مخالف للظاهر أخي الكريم فلا مجال للإحتجاج به,ثم المبالغة التي تتحدث عنها لا تصل إلى أن نقول عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أن الأمة تأخذ بيده فعلى قول من يقول بتحريم المصافحة يرى أن هذا سوء أدب مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم حيث يوصف بشيء محرم,ثم من راوي الحديث أخي الكريم؟هو أنس بن مالك فلا يعقل أن تصل به المبالغة أن يصف هكذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم,فالمبالغة في الشيء لا تصل إلى الوصف بشيء محرم.
> و في ظني و الله أعلم أنه لا توجد مبالغة في الحديث لأن أنس بن مالك أكد مسألة الأخذ باليد في آخر الحديث قائلا{فلا ينزع يده من يدها حتى تذهب به حيث شاءت}فالأمر واضح بارك الله فيك.
> -لما ذكرت مسألة المثبت و المنفي ذكرتها في الجمع بين حديثي عائشة رضي الله عنها و حديث أنس و لم أذكرها في حديث أم حرام أخي الكريم فراجع قولي جيدا.
> -مسألة التفريق بين الأمة و الحرة في المصافحة هل تقول بها؟
> إن كان نعم فمن سبق بهذا القول؟


أخي الكريم لا أجدك أيضاً إلا مكرر لحديثك ...
حديث أنس الجواب عنها في أمور منهم من خرجها مخرج المبالغة وهذا لا غرابة فيه ومنها أنها من الولائد ...

قاعدة تقديم المثبت على النافي ألصق بحديث أم حرام ,ولهذا جرى التنبيه عليها سواء أقلته أم لم تقله ...

التفريق بين الحرة والأمة أعلمه في الحجاب والبروز وذكرت ذلك بناءاً على ذلك ظاناً أنك تنفي وجود تفريق في الأحكام بينهما ...

أخيراً .. مادمت أكرر حديثي وأنت تكرر حديثك .. 

فالحمدلله وأسأل الله أن يشغلني وإياك بطاعته .. وأحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه وأسأل الله أن يجمعنا في جناته جنات الخلود ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

----------


## أشجعي

> بارك الله فيك أخي الأشجعي و يشهد الله علي حبي لك في الله.
> و لكن أنا سألتك فالأولى تجب ثم تسأل ,و لكن ها أنا سأرد على معنى الوليد في الحديث الذي ذكرت فالوليد في هذا الحديث بمعنى الطفل الصغير.
> مع العلم أخي الكريم لا أريد بذلك المجادلة بل أريد الحق في المسألة.


أحبك الله الذي أحببتك فيه,
وانا أخي الحبيب مع الأولوية في الإجابة لمن طرح السؤال اولاً -وهو الذي لم احصل عليه للآن-
ومع ذلك فأنا قد أجبتك ولكن بصيغة سؤال,

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: فها انت تفضلت وقلت أن الوليد هو الطفل الصغير, فلماذا لا يكون الشاب هو المقصود هنا كما فُهم الحديث الذي قبله أنها الشابة وليست الطفلة؟ يعني ما المعيار؟

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: قال أخ لنا في الله فوق يحرم ضرب الوالدان للآية المذكورة (ولا تقل لهما أف...),ولم يرفق الأخ-دليل صريح- على تحريم الضرب, وقال وتعجب كيف نطالب بدليل تحريم الضرب وقد نهى الله جل جلاله عن الزجر, وسألنا وتعجبنا بدورنا كيف يُطلب دليل تحريم الملامسة وقد نهى الله جل جلاله عن النظر؟

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ذِكر الأخ المعتز لقاعدة نفيسة من النووي حُرمة لمس ما حُرم النظر إليه, فهل لي مع الأجنبية أكثر من ملامسة اليد؟كالسؤال التالي:

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: إذا لم يكن رسول الله محرم على نساء هذه الأمة, هل يجوز لي أن أضع رأسي أيضا عند أجنبية لتفلي رأسي؟

والله أخي الحبيب الأسئلة في رأسي كثيرة, لنهمشها -مبدئيا- حتى يجاب على أول سؤالين هنا.

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

قال الزبيدي   _تاج العروس_
الوَلِيدَةُ : المَوْلُودَة بين العَرَبِ وغُلامٌ وَلِيدٌ كذلك والوَلِيد : الغُلاَمُ حين يُسْتَوْصَف قَبل أَنْ يَحْتَلِم والجَمْعُ وِلْدَانٌ ووِلْدَة ويقال للأَمةِ وَلِيدَةٌ وإِن كانَتْ مُسِنَّة قال أَبو الهَيْثَم : الوَلِيد : الشَّابُّ . والوَلائِدُ : الشَّوَابُّ منِ الجَوَارِي.

و في كثير من الأحاديث جاء ذكر الوليدة وهي بمعني الأمة

من ذلك

عَنْ عَائِشَةَ
أَنَّ وَلِيدَةً كَانَتْ سَوْدَاءَ لِحَيٍّ مِنْ الْعَرَبِ فَأَعْتَقُوهَا فَكَانَتْ مَعَهُمْ قَالَتْ فَخَرَجَتْ صَبِيَّةٌ لَهُمْ عَلَيْهَا وِشَاحٌ أَحْمَرُ مِنْ سُيُورٍ قَالَتْ فَوَضَعَتْهُ أَوْ وَقَعَ مِنْهَا فَمَرَّتْ بِهِ حُدَيَّاةٌ وَهُوَ مُلْقًى فَحَسِبَتْهُ لَحْمًا فَخَطِفَتْهُ قَالَتْ فَالْتَمَسُوهُ فَلَمْ يَجِدُوهُ قَالَتْ فَاتَّهَمُونِي بِهِ {الحديث}

عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ بُرَيْدَةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ بُرَيْدَةَ
أَنَّ امْرَأَةً أَتَتْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَتْ كُنْتُ تَصَدَّقْتُ عَلَى أُمِّي بِوَلِيدَةٍ وَإِنَّهَا مَاتَتْ وَتَرَكَتْ تِلْكَ الْوَلِيدَةَ قَالَ قَدْ وَجَبَ أَجْرُكِ وَرَجَعَتْ إِلَيْكِ فِي الْمِيرَاثِ

كما أن الحديث الذي معنا جاء في رواية الأمة و الأخرى الوليدة فهي بنفس المعنى أخي الكريم لا فرق بينهما.

-قول النووي{وقد قال أصحابنا كلُّ من حرم النظر إليه حرم مسّه ، بل المسّ أشد}

هناك مسألة أريد بيانها وهي أن من يقول بعورة يد المرأة فهو يقول بتحريم لمسها سواء استدل بحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها أو بحديث معقل بن يسار أو لم ستدل بهما لأنها عورة لا يجوز مسها,و العورة لا يجوز مسها إجماعا إلا بضرورة.

قد يقول قال عن قول النووي,أن مذهبه في النظر لا يجوز سواء كان لشهوة أو غير شهوة وهذا ذكره في شرح مسلم,و بالتالي فاللمس أولى عنده سواء كان بشهوة أو بدون شهوة.

لكن هذا لا يهم كثيرا.

المهم أن أقوى الأدلة على تحريم المصافحة في ظني هي القياس على النظر و سد الذريعة إن قلنا بتحريم المصافحة.

و انطلاقا من هذه الأدلة يمكن تأول الوليدة أو الأمة على أنها صغيرة.

و لكن سؤالي من تأول من العلماء الوليدة في حديث أنس على أنها الصغيرة؟

من كان لديه إضافة فلا يبخل علينا.

----------


## أشجعي

أبشر أخي الحبيب,
هذا ما وجدت في مسند أبي يعلى وفي مسند أبي حنيفة ونقله الأصبهاني في أخلاق النبي:




> نا أبو يعلى ، نا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ، نا غندر ، عن شعبة ، عن علي بن زيد ، قال : قال أنس بن مالك : إن كانت الوليدة (1) من ولائد (2) المدينة تجئ فتأخذ بيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فما ينزع يده من يدها حتى تذهب به حيث شاءت
> __________
> (1) الوليدة : البنت الصغيرة أو الأمة المملوكة
> (2) الولائد : جمع الوليدة وهي البنت الصغيرة أو الأمة المملوكة


وتبويب الحديث في الشمائل والأخلاق والتواضع ونبذ الكبر....الخ,
وعدم تبويبها في تحليل المصافحة واللمس عند العلماء واضحة والله أعلم,

وانا ما زلت متمسكا بكلامكم (فهم الأحاديث على فهم سلف الأمة)
فماذا أول السلف الأحاديث التي في هذا الباب (المبايعة وحديث عائشة وحديث معقل بن يسار وحديث أبي هريرة) وماهو كلام الأئمة الأربعة في المسألة؟
وهل من مخالف من السلف؟هل أباح أحد السلام على أجنبية شابة؟

وأذكر أنك قلت أن أم المؤمنين عائشة جزمت المسألة في عدم لمس النبي لأيدي النساء, فقلت أن هناك معارض,
مع العلم أن هناك حديث لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول هو بنفسه :(لا أمس أيدي النساء),

وأكرر السؤال:



> إذا لم يكن رسول الله محرم على نساء هذه الأمة, هل يجوز لي أن أضع رأسي أيضا عند أجنبية لتفلي رأسي؟

----------


## أشجعي

فعلا البحث شيء طيب,



> الشبهة الحادية عشر :
> احتجوا بما رواه أنس بن مالك قال : كانت الأمة من إماء أهل المدينة لتأخذ بيد رسول الله  فتنطلق به حيث شاءت وفي رواية للعسقلاني فما ينزع يده من يدها حتى تذهب به حيث شاءت .(2)
> والجواب : إننا لو رجعنا إلى الرواية الثانية كاملة وهي رواية لأحمد وليست للعسقلاني كما ذكر لوجدناها كما يلي ، قال الحافظ :[ وفي رواية أحمد :( فتنطلق به في حاجتها ) وله من طريق علي بن زيد عن أنس :( إن كانت الوليدة من ولائد أهل المدينة لتجيء فتأخذ بيد رسول الله  فما ينزع يده من يدها حتى تذهب به حيث شاء ) وأخرجه ابن ماجة من هذا الوجه . والمقصود بالأخذ باليد لازمه وهو 
> 
> الرفق والانقياد ](1) ، ثم إن المراد بالوليدة هي الصبية الصغيرة ، قال الفيومي :[ الوليد : الصبي المولود والجمع ولدان بالكسر والصبية والأمة ولدية والجمع ولائد ].(2)
> وإذا كان الأمر يتعلق بالصبية الصغيرة فهذه لا بأس بلمسها دون شهوة وخاصة أن الآخذ بيدها رسول  .
> ------------------------
> (1) فتح الباري 13/102 .
> (2) المصباح المنير ص 671 .
> (3) الخلاص ص 60 .


رابط البحث كاملا :
الأدلة الشرعية  على تحريم مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية,
وهناك رسالة قيمة للشيخ المقدم في المسألة أيضا.

----------


## أشجعي

سئل الشيخ عبدالرحمن السحيم في سؤال وافي وشافي على هذا الرابط:
شبهات في المصافحة

فأجاب حفظه الله:
الوجه السادس :الاستدلال بحديث أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : كانت الأمَة مِن إماء أهل المدينة لتأخذ بِيدِ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتنطلق به حيث شاءت . 
لا يَصِحّ الاستدلال به على جواز المصافحة لِعِدّة اعتبارات : 

الاعتبار الأول : أن الأخذ باليد لا يَلزم منه المصافحة . 
ورواية الإمام أحمد التي أشار إليها قال عنها الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط : إسنادها ضعيف . اهـ . 
ومدارها على عليّ بن زيد بن جدعان ، وهو ضعيف .
ولو صحّت لكانت حُجة عليه وليستْ له !
وذلك لأن في رواية الإمام أحمد : إن كانت الوليدة مِن وَلائد أهل المدينة ... 
فتُحْمَل الوَليدة على الصغيرة وعلى الكبيرة ، ويُستدلّ عليه بِمَا قرره هو من وُرُود الاحتمال وسُقوط الاستدلال !
قال القاضي عياض : " لا تقتلوا وليدا " يعني في الغزو ، والجمع ولدان ، والأنثى وليدة ، والجمع الولائد ، وقد تطلق الوليدة على الجارية والأمَة وإن كانت كبيرة . اهـ . 
فإذا كان لفظ " الوليدة " يُطلَق على الصغيرة والكبيرة فليس فيه دليل له ، إلاَّ أن يُثبت أنها كانت كبيرة . ولو كانت كبيرة فهي أمَة ، وليست حُرَّة . 
هذا لو صَحَّتْ رواية الإمام أحمد ، وإلاَّ فهي ضعيفة .

الاعتبار الثاني : أن اليد تُطلق على ما هو أعمّ مِن الكفّ ، ألا ترى قوله تعالى : (فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ) ؟
وأن اليد تشمل ما بين مَفْصل الكفّ إلى أطراف الأصابع . 

الاعتبار الثالث : أن ألأخذ يكون معنويا ويكون حِسِّـيًّا .
فالمعنوي يُراد به الرفق والإعانة والتسديد . ومنه قول الداعي : اللهم خُذ بيدي . والأخذ على يَدِ الظالم والسَّفِيه ، ونحو ذلك .
وهذا المعنى أقرب إلى الحديث ، وإليه ذهب الشُّرَّاح .
قال العيني في شرح الحديث : والمراد مِن الأخذ بِيده لازِمه ، وهو الرفق والانقياد ، يعني : كان خُلُق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على هذه المرتبة هو أنه لو كان لأمَة حاجة إلى بعض مواضع المدينة ، وتلتمس منه مساعدتها في تلك الحاجة ، واحتاجت بأن يمشي معها لقضائها لَمَا تَخَلَّف عن ذلك حتى يَقْضي حاجتها . اهـ . 
ويُؤيِّد هذا ما جاء في رواية أحمد : فتنطلق به في حاجتها . 
وإذا كان الأخذ حِسّيا فلا يلزم منه المسّ ؛ لأن الآخِذ بِطرف الكمّ يَكون آخِذا باليد ، ولا يلزم منه مصافحة . 

الاعتبار الرابع : أن الأمَة ليست مثل الْحُرَّة ، فلا يَحرم النظر إليها إلا أن تُخشى الفتنة ، ولذلك لم يُؤمَرن بالحجاب كما تُؤمر الحرائر .

الاعتبار الخامس : ما تقدّم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم بِمَنْزِلة الأب والْمَحْرَم لِعموم الأمة ، ويُستدلّ على ذلك بأمْرَين :
الأول : قوله تعالى : (النَّبِيُّ أَوْلَى بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ) وفي قراءة أُبيّ وابن مسعود : وهو أبٌ لَهم . وهي قراءة تفسيرية .
الثاني : أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم حُرِّمت عليه النساء بعد قوله تعالى : (لا يَحِلُّ لَكَ النِّسَاءُ مِنْ بَعْدُ وَلا أَنْ تَبَدَّلَ بِهِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَاجٍ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ حُسْنُهُنَّ إِلاَّ مَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ) .
قال ابن كثير : فإن الآية إنما دَلَّتْ على أنه لا يتزوج بمن عدا اللواتي في عصمته ، وأنه لا يستبدل بهن غيرهن ، ولا يدل ذلك على أنه لا يطلق واحدة منهن مِن غير اسْتبدال . فالله أعلم . اهـ . 

هذا لو حُمِل على الأخذ الحسيّ الحقيقي ، مع أنه ليس في ألأحاديث ما يدلّ صراحة على ذلك .
والواجب حَمْل الأحاديث بعضها على بعض ، وهذه طريقة أهل العلم ، وهي الجمع بين النصوص .

----------


## أشجعي

> من كان لديه إضافة فلا يبخل علينا.


أعتقد انني لم أبخل, : )

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> إذا لم يكن رسول الله محرم على نساء هذه الأمة, هل يجوز لي أن أضع رأسي أيضا عند أجنبية لتفلي رأسي؟


بل على قولهم، وفهمهم لحديث الوليدة!:
يجوز أن اصطحبَ الفتيات الشابات! في قضاء حوائجهن!؛ ماسكًا بأيديهن حيثما يُرِدْنَ!؛ أو حيثما أريدُ ربما!!.
وذلك طبعًا تأسيًا بفعل رسول الله -على فهمهم!-؛ حاشاه عن ذلك الفهم السقيم! حاشاه.
ومَنْ منهم يرضى ذلك لزوجته أو لابنته أو لأخته....إلخ ؟!
أيُّ فَهْمٍ هذا ؟!
وما هذا التفسير الغريب! للأحاديث النبوية ؟!
للأسف الشديد؛ هذه هي «الموضة الجديدة»!! -إن صح التعبير- في تناول المسائل التي عليها نصوص قاطعة؛ كمسألتنا هذه؛ مسألة مصافحة النساء الأجنبيات.
أقصد أنهم يحتجون بالمتشابهات، والمحتملات، أو زلات! بعض العلماء؛ في مقابل النصوص الشرعية (المنطوقة)؛ (القطعية الدلالة).
وكل ذلك بغرض إثبات الخلاف المعتبر -زعموه-!؛ للتسهيل! على الأمة، والتوسعة! عليها في أمر دينها.
والله المستعان على سوء الفهم والبهتان.
اللهم اقبضنا إليك غير ضالين!! ولا مضلين!.

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم أشجعي حقا أفدتني بما نقلت خصوصا من كلام شيخنا السحيم.

وأطرح الآن أمر آخر يمكن ان يتأول به مسألة الأخذ باليد إما إلى المعنوي أو القول بأن الوليدة هي الصغيرة,و ذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال{إني لا أصافح النساء}الحديث هذا من قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم وبالتالي فهو الصادق في كلامه لم يصافح النساء فهل يعقل أنه أخذ من يده من طرف امرأة بالغة؟فالمصافحة أهون من الأخذ باليد و المشي,وبالتالي يتعين علينا تأويل الأخذ باليد و الله أعلم.

ما رأيك أخي الكريم؟

و الله استفدت منك كثيرا اخي الأشجعي فبارك الله فيك على ما قدمته لنا.

----------


## سيد قطب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته           جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا التوضيح المهم

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

الأخ الأشجعي؛ بارك الله فيكم، وفي جهدكم المبذول.
الأخ أبو البراء الأندلسي؛ وفقنا الله وإياكم إلى قبول الحق. وجزاكم الله خيرًا على رجوعكم إلى الحق.

----------


## أشجعي

أجد نفسي مضطرا الى أن أقف وقفة احترام الى الأخ الحبيب ابو البراء,
فهذا المنتدى السادس أو السابع الذي أسجل فيه, وقلما ان تجد مثل هذا الأخ,

فبارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب ورفع  لك قدرك,
وبارك الله في الحبيب أبا رقية,

أحبكم بالله

----------


## المعتز بدينه

أشكرك أخي الأشجعي على جهدك في البحث عن الجواب في هذه المسألة المهمة وأشكر كذلك الأخ أبو البراء الأندلسي على رجوعه للصواب في المسألة ,وهذا دليل على حسن مقصده وطلبه للحق وفقنا الله جميعاً لطاعته ...

وشخصياً .. أسعدني يوم أن علمت ببحث الشيخ علي الصياح وبحث الشيخ حسام الدين عفانة لأنه قد يكون عند الشخص علم ما واطلاع في المسألة والجواب عما يعرض عليها من الشبهات ولكن إذا وقف على بحوث قيمة من أمثال هذه البحوث فلا شك أن حجته ستزيد وتقوى ويتيسر له حسن الترتيب في الجواب ...

بارك الله في الشيخين وجزاهما الله خيراً على ما قدماه وبقي علينا مهمة نشر هذا العلم وبيانه للناس وقد قال الله تعالى : ( وإذ أخذ الله ميثاق الذين أوتوا الكتاب لتبيِّنُّنه للناس ولا تكتمونه فنبذوه وراء ظهورهم واشتروا به ثمنًا قليلاً فبئس ما يشترون } (آل عمران:187) . 
...

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

أخى محب ابن تيمية
بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم
وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المدارسة العلمية
التى لولا مشاغلى فضلا عن أمور أخرى لشاركت فيها بقوة ولكن أكتفى بمجرد مداخلات
لماذا أخى الكريم اعتمدت انت والأخوة تصحيح الشيخ الألبانى للحديث معان هناك من ضعفه
وهذا رابط ينحدث عن الحديث
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...t=%E3%CE%ED%D8
ثم ما معنى لا تحل له فى الحديث
ثم ألا ترى أخى الكريم أن تبريرات ما ورد عن أم حرام كلها ظنيات قابلة للقيل والقال
وكلام عن العادات وما هى إلا تأويلات
لم يحسمها نص قاطع وحديث صحيح صريح
بارك الله فيك ووفقنا الله وإياك لقول الحق

----------


## المعتز بدينه

صحة الحديث أوضعفه لا يتوقف عليها الحكم في المسألة فالتحريم ثابت بأدلة كثيرة مذكورة في البحوث سابقاً للمشائخ الصياح حسام الدين ومحمد إسماعيل ,وماذا نعمل إذا لم تقنعك كل هذه الأدلة ؟! بارك الله فيك 

وبخصوص حديث أم حرام فالمرجو منك مراجعة وتأمل بحث الشيخ علي الصياح ,وقد خلص في آخره بهذه النتيجة :
فإن قَالَ قائل إنّ دعوى محرمية الرَّضَاعَ هذه تحتاج إلى نصٍ صريح، ولا يوجد؟.
فلينظر للأمور المتقدمة:
-تعامل النَّبِيّ مع أُمّ سُلَيْم وأختها أُمّ حَرَام تعامل المحارم بعضهم مع بعض.
-عدم وجود نص واحد-قولي أو فعلي- يدل على خصوصية النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخلوة أو النظر أو المس كماتقدم. 
-امتناع النَّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم عن مصافحة النساء في البيعة والاكتفاء بالكلام كما تقدم.
-وكذلك قوله للصحابيين:((عَلَ   رِسْلِكُمَا إِنَّمَا هِيَ صَفِيَّةُ بِنْتُ حُيَيٍّ)).
-مع تنصيص السلف على ذلك.
-ثم إنّ الرَّضَاعَ من النساء الأجنبيات من الأمور المنتشرة في ذلك الوقت، وربما خفي أمره على أقرب الناس وتقدم ذكر عدد من الأحاديث الصحيحة الدالة على ذلك. 
فهذه الأمور مجتمعة تُعدّ من قبيل تظافر الدلائل التي لا تخطىء، والدلالات التي تورث اليقين بأنَّ هناك محرمية بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمّ حرام، وبأقل من هذه القرائن يستدل على مثل هذه القضايا، فكيف بهذه القرائن مجتمعة أ.هـ

وأضيف عليها بأن المثبت لمحرمية أم حرام وأنها خالة للنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام مُقدَّم على النافي لها لأن مع المثبت زيادة علم 

ومشاغلك دكتورنا الفاضل أهم من اللت والعجن في مسألة لاتحتاج إلى كثير بحث للوصول إلى حكم تحريمها ..

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

أخى المعتز بدينه
بارك الله فيك
وحقا كما قلت مشاغلى أفضل من اللت والعجن
وأنا أصلا قد قرررت عدم المشاركة لما رأيته من مصادرة لما أكتبه وليس فيه أدنى شبهة أو سب أو نقد لاحد
ومن ثم رأيت ان القائمين على هذا الموقع لا يرغبون فى وجودى أصلا
أقول لا يرغبون لان موضوعات لى حذفت لم يذكروا سبب حذفها
وتكرر هذا معى
مرارا
ومن ثم فالأجدى أن أترك الموقع لأصحابه
وأكتفى بالمطالعة
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أشجعي

أخي لو فعلاً لم ترد المشاركة لما شاركت رحمك الله هنا أو في أي موضوع آخر,
أنا لست قديما هنا ولا أعرف ما هي مشاركاتك وما هو منحى تفكيرك,
ولكن لست وحدك من حُذف له مواضيع أو مشاركات,
ولكي لا أطيل,
فضلاً
راجع هذا الرابط:
رسالة إلى من غضب بسبب حذف موضوعه

----------


## أنس السويلم

أين هشيم؟

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> أخى المعتز بدينه
> بارك الله فيك
> وحقا كما قلت مشاغلى أفضل من اللت والعجن
> وأنا أصلا قد قرررت عدم المشاركة لما رأيته من مصادرة لما أكتبه وليس فيه أدنى شبهة أو سب أو نقد لاحد
> ومن ثم رأيت ان القائمين على هذا الموقع لا يرغبون فى وجودى أصلا
> أقول لا يرغبون لان موضوعات لى حذفت لم يذكروا سبب حذفها
> وتكرر هذا معى
> مرارا
> ومن ثم فالأجدى أن أترك الموقع لأصحابه
> ...


 
أحسن الله إليك، ما هكذا تكون النصيحة ... ! 
وقولك بأن أصحاب الموقع لا يرغبون فيك أصلا غير صحيح، ونحن نرحب بجميع الأعضاء ( من طلبة العلم أو غيرهم ) ونخدمهم قدر المستطاع ...

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

أخى اسامة بارك الله فيك
انا يا اخى لا أقصد والله هو الأعلم بالسرائر إلا فئة معينة
ويعلم الله ان بالموقع أناسا أحبهم فى الله
والذى هالنى ان يذف لى كل مرة بالخمس موضوعات
أو ثلاث
او أو
وغالبها بلا سبب
مثلا أخى الكريم
موضوع مثل مشايخ ابن حزم
ما سبب حذفه
وأنا وضعته وتركته 
وموضوع عن موقف ابن حزم من الإلحاد ومحاربته للإلحاد
وموضوعإبطال ما روى بشان تعلم ابن حزم وهو ابن ست وعشرين عاما
وغير ذلك مما لا أذكره
أنا لو وضعت هذه الموضوعات عند غير المسلمين لما حذفوها
وانت أخى الكريم تعرف أو انظر لمشاركاتى فتعرف 
أنا لست داع للتعصب وإنما أنا أدعو دوما للحوار الهادىء 
وأكثرت من ذلك فى مشاركاتى
ومع ذلك هناك فئة تتعامل مع المشاركات بالمصادرة
هل هذا حل
ومع ذلك اين السبب 
أنا لا أجد حتى سببا فى الرسالة الإدارية
فماذا يعنى هذا
وعموما يا اخى أنا نصحت والله 
وليس فى قولى أى سخط إلا على فئة بعينها 
وأنا مثلا لما وضعت مشاركة ظاهرية ابن عبدالبر قبل مالكيته
لم أضعها إعادة لموضوع
وإنما كانت جوابا لأخى الدكتور محمد عز الدين المعيار
لما راسلنى على الخاص 
فهل إن رددت على أخ اتهم بأنى أناوش من حذف المشاركة
وأعيدها مكابرة
كلا يا أخى
ولذا حزنت لما وجدت موضوعا كهذا شارك فيه الشيخ على أحمد عبدالباقى بافق واسع وتقبله بسعة صدر
قلت لعله لا يحذف لمشاركة الشيخ على فيه
ولكن ما كنت أتوقعه حدث
أيضا تم حذف الموضوع
لذا يا اخى آثرت أن أتوقف عن المشاركة إلا من المطالعة
لان الحكمة ضالة المؤمن أنى وجدها فهو أحق بها
ما كنت أتوقع انه بعد ترحيب الشيخ على عبدالباقى بان أعود للمشاركة
أن يحذف موضوعا شارك فيه مشرف
ومع ذلك يا اخى ربما أخذنى الغضب والضجر
فعبرت بكلام تستشعره أن فيه إساءة للجميع
فهذا والله يعلم مابداخلى ليس مقصدى
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مصطفى محمد ابراهيم

للشيخ أبي المنهال الالبيضي كتاب قيم في هذه المسألة طبع بدار الكتب العلمية
اسمه مصافحة الأجنبية في الميزان

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> أخى المعتز بدينه
> بارك الله فيك
> وحقا كما قلت مشاغلى أفضل من اللت والعجن
> وأنا أصلا قد قرررت عدم المشاركة لما رأيته من مصادرة لما أكتبه وليس فيه أدنى شبهة أو سب أو نقد لاحد
> ومن ثم رأيت ان القائمين على هذا الموقع لا يرغبون فى وجودى أصلا
> أقول لا يرغبون لان موضوعات لى حذفت لم يذكروا سبب حذفها
> وتكرر هذا معى
> مرارا
> ومن ثم فالأجدى أن أترك الموقع لأصحابه
> ...


آلمني هذا الرد يا أخي الفاضل ... ولكن اتمنى ان تعيد نشر موضوعك في اماكن اخرى ليستفاد منها ( وخصوصاً دارة اهل الظاهر ) . 

واعتقد ان من حذفوا مشاركاتك الوقت والزمان كفيل بأن يخبرهم بأنه طريقتهم ستضرهم كثيراً ... وياليت قومي يعلمون !

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> أين هشيم؟


حياك الله ايها الأخ الكريم ... 

اطلعت على ردود الأخوة  وجميع الأدلة التي اوردوها قد نوقشت في صدر هذا الموضوع فلعلك ترجع إليه .

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

هذا بحث منقول عن هذا الرابط
http://www.echoroukonline.com/montad...d.php?p=363387

نقلا من كتاب
*الأدلة* *الشرعية على تحريم مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية
* للدكتور حسام الدين عفانة
نقلته لكم؛ لأن الموقع يتطلب تسجيلاً لاستعراض الموضوع كاملاً

فإليكموه

*المبحث الأول*

*تعريف المصافحة*


المصافحة : هي الأخذ باليد ، أي وضع صفح الكف على صفح كف غيره .
قال الجوهري :[ والمصافحة الأخذ باليد والتصافح مثله ] (1).
وقال الفيومي :[ صافحته مصافحة أفضيت بيدي إلى يده ] (2).
وقال ابن منظور :[ وهي مفاعلة من إلصاق صفح الكف بالكف وإقبال الوجه على الوجه ] (3).
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر :[ هي مفاعلة من الصفحة ، والمراد بها الإفضاء بصف :[ هي مفاعلة من الصفحة ، والمراد بها الإفضاء بصفحة اليد إلى صفحة اليد ] (4).
*المبحث الثاني* 
تحديد المراد بالمرأة الأجنبية  
من هي المرأة الأجنبية ؟
المرأة الأجنبية : هي التي يحل للشخص نكاحها ، وهي غير القريبة المحرم وغير الزوجة .(1)
والمحارم من النساء هن اللواتي لا يحل نكاحهن تأبيداً أو مؤقتاً ، والأصل في التحريم قوله تعالى :( حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ وَعَمَّاتُكُمْ وَخَالَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُ الْأَخِ وَبَنَاتُ الْأُخْتِ وَأُمَّهَاتُكُم  ُ اللَّاتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ مِنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ وَأُمَّهَاتُ نِسَائِكُمْ وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللَّاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمُ اللَّاتِي دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَحَلَائِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلَابِكُمْ وَأَنْ تَجْمَعُوا بَيْنَ الْأُخْتَيْنِ إِلَّا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ …) الخ الآية .(1)
وقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :( لا يجمع بين المرأة وعمتها ولا بين المرأة وخالتها ) (2).
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :( إن الرضاعة ترم ما ترحمه الولادة ) (3).
وقوله علـيـه الـصلاة والسلام :( يحرم من الرضاعة ما يحرم من النسب ) (4).
*والمحرمات من النساء ثلاثة أنواع :*
الأول : المحرمات من النسب : 
وهن سبع الأمهات ، البنات ، الأخوات ، العمات ، الخالات ، بنات الأخ ، بنات الأخت ، وهن محرمات على التأبيد فلا يحل الزواج بهن بحال من الأحوال . 
ويدخل في قولنا الأمهات الجدات وإن علون ، ويدخل في قولنا البنات بنات البنين وبنات البنات وإن نزلت درجتهن ، ويدخل في قولنا الأخوات الأخوات لأب والأخوات لأم .
الثاني : المحرمات من الرضاع :
وهن سبع أيضاً كما في المحرمات من النسب وهن الأمهات من الرضاعة ، والبنات من الرضاعة ، والأخوات من الضراعة ، والعمات من الرضاعة ، والخالات من الرضاعة ، وبنات الأخ من الرضاعة ، وبنات الأخت من الرضاعة . 
الثالث : المحرمات بسبب المصاهرة : 
1. زوجة الأب ويشمل ذلك زوجة الجد .
2. زوجة الابن ومثلها زوجة ابن الابن وزوجة ابن البنت وإن نزلت درجتهن .
3. أم الزوجة ومثلها جدتها سواء كانت الجدة من جهة الأب أو من جهة الأم .
4. بنت الزوجة وإن نزلت درجتها بشرط أن يكون الزوج قد دخل بأمها . 

وأما المحرمات حرمة مؤقتة فهن : 
أخت الزوجة والمطلقة ثلاثاً والمشغولة بحق زوج آخر بزواج أو عدة والتي لا تدين بدين سماوي والخامسة لمن عنده أربع زوجات . 
وهناك تفصيلات واستثناءات في هذا الباب تراجع في مظانها من كتب الفقه .(1)
----------------------------
 (1) الصحاح مادة صفح 1/383 .  (2) المصباح المنير مادة صفح ص342 . (3) لسان العرب مادة صفح 7/356 .  (4) فتح الباري 13/293 .  (1) أحكام النظر ص101 ، الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته 7/598 .  (1) سورة النساء الآيتان 23-24 . (2) صحيح البخاري مع فتح الباري 11/65 ، صحيح مع شرح النووي 9/191 . (3) صحيح مسلم مع شرح النووي 10/18 . (4) صحيح مسلم مع شرح النووي 10/20 . (1) انظر المغني 7/110 فما بعدها ، الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته 7/129 ، روائع البيان 1/454 فما بعدها

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

*المبحث الثالث*
حكم مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية وأقوال العلماء في ذلك 
اتفق علماء الأمة من السلف والخلف من أهل التفسير والحديث والفقه وغيرهم على تحريم مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية ولم يعرف لهم مخالف على مر العصور والأزمان - فيما أعلم - إلا ما أحدث في هذا العصر من قول شاذ يرى صاحبه أن مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية من قبيل المباح كما سيأتي .
وهذه أقوال العلماء في هذه المسألة من أتباع المذاهب الأربعة وغيرهم يبينون فيها أن مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية حرام شرعاً للأدلة التي سنذكرها بعد ذلك:
*أولاً : أقوال علماء المذاهب الأربعة :*
(أ)  أقوال الحنفية :
1. قال الإمام المرغيناني صاحب كتاب الهداية :[ ولا يحل له أن يمس وجهها ولا كفيها وإن كان يأمن الشهوة ].(1)
2. وقال السمرقندي :[ وأما المس فيحرم سواء عن شهوة أو عن غير شهوة وهذا إن كانت شابة .فإن كانت عجوزاً فلا بأس بالمصافحة إن كان غالب رأيه أنه لا يشتهي ، ولا تحل المصافحة إن كانت تشتهي وإن كان الرجل يشتهي ].(1)
3. وقال صاحب الاختيار :[ ولا ينظر إلى المرأة الأجنبية إلا إلى الوجه والكفين إن لم يخف الشهوة ، فإن خاف الشهوة لا يجوز إلا للحاكم والشاهد ولا يجوز أن يمس ذلك وإن أمن الشهوة ].(2)
4. وقال صاحب الدر المختار :[ فلا يحل مس وجهها وكفها وإن أمن الشهوة ].(3) 
5. وقال الزيلعي :[ ولا يجوز له أن يمس وجهها ولا كفيها وإن أمن الشهوة لوجود المحرم وانعدام الضرورة والبلوى ].(4)
6. وقال الكاساني :[ وأما حـكـم مس هذين العضوين - الوجه والكفين - فلا يحل لمسهما ].(5)
7. وقال صاحب ملتقى الأبحر :[ ولا إلى الحرة الأجنبية - أي ولا ينظر - أمن الشهوة إن كانت شابة … ].(1)
(ب) أقوال المالكية :
8. قال الإمام ابن العربي :[ قوله تعالى :( إِذَا جَاءَكَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ يُبَايِعْنَكَ عَلَى أَنْ لَا يُشْرِكْنَ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا ) عن عروة عن عائشة قالت :( ما كان رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم يمتحن إلا بهذه الآية ( إِذَا جَاءَكَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ ) ) قال معمر فأخبرني ابن طاووس عن أبيه قال : ما مست يده يد امرأة إلا امرأة يملكها .
وعن عائشة أيضاً في الصحيح :( ما مست يد رسو ل صلى الله عليه وسلم يد امرأة وقال إني لا أصافح النساء إنما قولي لمائة امرأة كقولي لامرأة واحدة ).
وقد روي أنه صافحهن على ثوبه . وروي أن عمر صافحهن عنه وأنه كلف امرأة وقفت على الصفا فبايعتهن ، وذلك ضعيف وإنما ينبغي التعويل على ما روي في الصحيح ] (2) .
9. وقال الإمام ابن العربي أيضاً :[ كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصافح الرجال في البيعة تأكيداً لشدة العقدة بالقول والفعل فسأل النساء ذلك فقال لهن قولي لامرأة واحدة كقولي لمائة امرأة ولم يصافحهن لما أوعز إلينا في الشريعة من تحريم المباشرة لهن إلا من يحل له ذلك منهن ].(1) 
10. وقال الباجي :[ وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :( إني لا أصافح النساء ) لا أباشر أيديهن بيدي . يريد - والله أعلم - الاجتناب ، وذلك أن حكم مبايعة الـرجـال الـمصافحة ، فمنع ذلك في مبايعة النساء لما فيه من مباشرتهن ) .(2)
(جـ) أقوال الشافعية :
11. قال الإمام النووي :[ … وينبغي أن يحترز من مصافحة الأمرد الحسن الوجه فإن النظر إليه حرام … وقد قال أصحابنا كل من حرم النظر إليه حرم مسه بالمس أشد ، فإنه يحل النظر إلى الأجنبية إذا أراد أن يتزوجها وفي حـال الـبيع والشراء الأخذ والعطاء ونحو ذلك ، ولا يجوز مسها في شيء من ذلك ].(3)
12. وقال الإمام النووي أيضاً بعد أن ذكر حديث عائشة - سيأتي - :[ فيه أن بيعة النساء بالكلام وفيه أن كلام الأجنبية يباح سماعه عند الحاجة وأن صوتها ليس بعورة وأن لا يلمس بشرة الأجنبية من غير ضرورة كتطبيب وفصد ].(1)
13. وقال الحافظ بن حجر أيضاً :[ وفي الحديث - حديث عائشة - أن كلام الأجنبية مباح سماعه وأن صوتها ليس بعورة ومنع لمس بشرة الأجنبية من غير ضرورة لذلك ].(2)
14. وقال الحافظ بن حجر أيضاً :[ ويستثنى من عموم الأمر بالمصافحة المرأة الأجنبية والأمرد الحسن ].(3)
15. وقال العلامة الحصني :[ وأعلم أنه حيث حرم النظر حرم المس بطريق الأولى لأنه أبلغ لذة ].(4)
16. وقال الحافظ العراقي :[ وفيه - حديث عائشة - أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لم تمس يده قط يد امرأة غير زوجاته وما ملكت يمينه لا في مبايعة ولا في غيرها ، وإذا لم يفعل هو ذلك مع عصمته وانتفاء الريبة في حقه فغيره أولى بذلك ، والظاهر أنه كان يمتنع من ذلك لتحريمه عليه …].(1)
17. وقال الحافظ الحازمي :[ وردت في الباب أحاديث ثابتة تصرح بأن النبي e لم يصافح امرأة أجنبية قط في المبايعة وإنما كان يبايعهن قولاً … ].(2)
18. وقال الشيخ برهان الدين الجعبري بعد أن ســاق حديث أميـمة -سيأتي- :[ وهذا صحيح يدل على حرمة مصافحة النساء في المبايعة وغيرها ].(3)
(د) أقوال الحنابلة :
19. قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :[ ويحرم النظر بشهوة إلى النساء والمردان ومن استحله كفر إجماعاً ويحرم النظر مع وجود ثوران الشهوة وهو منصوص الإمام أحمد والشافعي .. وكل قسم متى كان معه شهوة كان حراماً بلا ريب سواء كانت شهوة تمتع النظر أو كانت شهوة الوطء واللمس كالنظر وأولى ].(4)
وقال ابن مفلح :[ فتصافح المرأة المرأة والرجل الرجل والعجوز والبرزة غير الشابة فإنه يحرم مصافحتها ذكره في الفصول والرعاية ].(1)
21. ونقل ابن مفلح عن محمد بن عبد الله بن مهران أن أبا عبد الله - يعني الإمام أحمد - سئل عن الرجل يصافح المرأة قال :[ لا وشدد فيه جداً ، قلت يصافحها بثوبه . قال : لا ].(2)
22. وقال السفاريني :[ … إلا الشابة الأجنبية فتحرم مصافحتها كما في الفصول والرعاية وجزم في الإقناع كغيره لأن المصافحة شر من
النظر ].(3)
23. وقال صاحب منار السبيل :[ ويحرم النظر لشهوة أو مع خوف ثورانها إلى أحد ممن ذكرنا . ولمس كنظر وأولى لأنه أبلغ منه فيحرم المس حيث يحرم النظر ].(4)
(هـ) أقوال العلماء المعاصرين :
24. قال الشيخ المحدث ناصر الدين الألباني :[ وفي الحديث :( لأن يطعن في رأس أحدكم بمخيط …) وعيد شديد لمن مس امرأة لا تحل له ففيه دليل على تحريم مصافحة النساء لأن ذلك مما يشمله المس دون شك ].(1)
وقال الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ومحمد بن صالح العثيمين جواباً على السؤال التالي : هل تجوز مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية ؟ وإذا كانت تضع على يدها حاجزاً من ثوب وغيره فما الحكم ؟ وهل يختلف الأمر إذا كان المصافح شاباً أو شيخاً أو كانت امرأة عجوزاً ؟
قال الشيخان المذكوران ، في الجواب :[ لا تجوز مصافحة النساء غير المحارم مطلقاً ، سواء كن شابات أو عجائز وسواء أكان المصافح شاباً أم شيخاً كبيراً لما في ذلك من خطر الفتنة لكل منهما ، وقد صح أن رسول الله e قال :( إني لا أصافح النساء ) وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها [ ما مست يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يد امرأة قط ، ما كان يبايعهن إلا بالكلام ] ولا فرق بين كونها تصافحه بحائل أو بغير حائل ، لعموم الأدلة ولسد الذرائع المفضية إلى الفتنة ].(1)
35. وقال الشيخان المذكوران في نفس الكتاب جواباً على السؤال التالي : هل يجوز مصافحة النساء الأقارب من وراء حائل ؟ في النكاح فإنه يجوز أن يصافحهن من وراء حائل أو مباشرة لأن المحرم يجوز أن ينظر من المرأة التي هو محرم لها … وجهها وكفيها وقدميها وما ذكره أهل العلم في ذلك ، وأما إن كانت القريبة ليست محرماً فإنه لا يجوز أن يصافحها لا بحائل ولا بدونه حتى لو كانت من عادتهم أن يصافحوهن فإنه يجب على المرء أن يبطل تلك العادة لأنها مخالفة للشرع فإن المس أعظم من النظر وتحرك الشهوة بالمس أعظم من تحركها بالنظر غالباً ، فإذا كان الإنسان لا ينظر لكف امرأة ليست من محارمه فكيف يقبض على هذا الكف ].(1)
36. وأجابت اللجنة العامة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء السعودية على السؤال التالي : هل يجوز لي أن أسلم على زوجة خالي أخي والدتي مع العلم أنني رضعت مع خالي من جدتي ، أم يحرم لكون أنها غير محرم لي ؟
الجواب :[ لا يجوز لك أن تمس يدك يد زوجة خالك سواء ثبت رضاعك من جدتك أم لم يثبت لأنك أجنبي ، أي لست محرماً ، أما سلام السنة الذي باللسان فيجوز ، قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها في تفسير آية مبايعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للنساء :( لا والله ما مست يده يد امرأة في المبايعة قط ، ما يبايعهن إلا بقوله : قد بايعتك على ذلك ) رواه البخاري . 
وعن أميمة بنت رقيقة قالت :[ أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في نساء لنبايعه ، قلنا يا رسول الله ألا تصافحنا ، قال :( إني لا أصافح النساء ، إنما قولي لامرأة واحدة كقولي لمائة امرأة ) رواه أحمد بسند صحيح ].(1)

*المبحث الرابع*
أدلة العلماء على تحريم مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية 
بعد أن ذكرت أقوال أهل العلم من السلف والخلف التي وقفت عليها في تحريم مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية أسوق أدلتهم على ذلك :
أولاً : حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت :( كانت المؤمنات إذا هاجرن إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمتحنهن بقول الله تعالى :( يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ ءَامَنُوا إِذَا جَاءَكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ مُهَاجِرَاتٍ فَامْتَحِنُوهُن  َّ…) الخ الآية . قالت : من أقر بهذا الشرط من المؤمنات فقد أقر بالمحنة (1) فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أقررن بذلك من قولهن قال لهن رسـول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم انطـلقن فقد بايعتكن . لا والله ما مست يد رسول الله يد امرأة قط غير أنه يبايعهن بالكلام ) رواه الإمامان البخاري ومسلم في صحيحيهما (1) .
وفي رواية للبخاري عن عائشة قالت :( فمن أقر بهذا الشرط من المؤمنات قال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد بايعتك كلاماً . لا والله ما مست يـده يـد امرأة قط في المبايعة ، ما بايعهن إلا بقوله قد بايعتك على ذلك ).(1)
وفي رواية أخرى لحديث عائشة عند ابن ماجة :[ ولا مست كف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كف امرأة قط وكان يقول لهن إذا أخذ عليهن قد بايعتكن كلاماً ).(2)
قال حافظ بن حجر :[ قوله قد بايعتك كلاماً أن يقول ذلك كلاماً فقط لا مصافحة باليد كما جرت العادة بمصافحة الرجال عند المبايعة ].(3)
وقال الإمام النووي [ قولها :( والله ما مست يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يد امرأة قط غير أنه يبايعهن بالكلام ) فيه أن بيعة النساء بالكلام من غير أخذ كف وفيه أن بيعة الرجال بأخذ الكف مع الكلام وفيه أن كلام الأجنبية يباح سماعه وأن صوتها ليس بعورة وأنه لا يلمس بشرة الأجنبية من غير ضرورة كتطبيب وفصد ].(1)
ثانياً : عن أميمة بنت رقيقة رضي الله عنها قالت :[ أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في نسوة نبايعه فقلن نبيعك يا رسول الله على أن لا نشرك بالله شيئاً ولا نسرق ولا نزني ولا نقتل أولادنا ولا نأتي بهتان نفتريه بين أيدينا وأرجلنا ولا نعصيك في معروف ، فقال رسول اللهe ( فيما استطعتن وأطقتن ) ، قالت : فقلنا الله ورسوله أرحم بنا من أنفسنا هلم نبايعك يا رسول الله . فقال :( إني لا أصافح النساء إنما قولي لمائة امرأة كقولي لامرأة واحدة أو مثل قولي لامرأة واحدة )] رواه الترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجة ومالك وأحمد وابن حبان والدار قطني(2).
وقال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن صحيح .(3)

وقال الحافظ ابن كثير : هذا إسناد صحيح .(1)
وقال الشيخ ناصر الدين الألباني : إسناده صحيح .(2)
وقال الشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط : إسناده صحيح على شرط الشيخين .(3)
وفي رواية أخرى عند الترمذي :( فقلت : يا رسول الله بايعنا - قال سفيان تعني صافحنا - فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما قولي لمئة امرأة كقولي لامرأة واحدة ).(4)
وفي رواية أخرى عند عبد الرزاق :( قالت فقلنا ألا نصافحك يا رسول الله فقال : إني لا أصافح النساء إنما قولي لامرأة كقولي لمئة امرأة ).(5)
وفي رواية أخرى :( قالت : ولم يصافح رسول الله منا امرأة ) رواه احمد والحاكم بسند حسن كما قال الشيخ الألباني .(6)
وهذا الحديث يبين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصافح النساء في البيعة وهو نص صريح في ذلك ، وإذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصافح السناء في البيعة فمن باب أولى أنه لم يصافح النساء في غير البيعة .
فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مع عصمته ترك مصافحة السناء ، فعلينا أن نترك ما ترك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه أسوتنا وقدوتنا . 
ثالثاً : عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :( كان لا يصـافـح الـنـسـاء في البيعة ) رواه الإمام أحمد في المسند .(1)
ونقل المناوي قول الهيثمي إسناده حسن .(2)
وقال الشيخ أحمد عبد الرحمن البنا الشهير بالساعاتي :[ وحسنه الحافظ والسيوطي ].(3)
وقال الشيخ الألباني :[ وهذا إسناد حسن على ما تقرر عند العلماء من الاحتجاج بحديث عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده كأحمد والبخاري والترمذي وغيرهم ].(4)
روى الإمام الترمذي عن قال معمر فأخبرني ابن طاووس عن أبيه قال :[ ما مست يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا يد امرأة يملكها ] وقال الشيخ الألباني صحيح .(1) 
وفي رواية عن ابن جريج عن بان طاووس عن أبيه :( كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يأخذ عليهن ويقول : لا أصافح النساء ) رواه بعد الرزاق .(2)
خامساً : روى أبو نعيم في المعرفة من حديث نهية بنت عبد الله البكرية قالت : وفدت مع أبي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فبايع الرجال وصافحهم وبايع النساء ولم يصافحهن ).(3)
سادساً : عن عقيله بنت عبيد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :( لا أمس أيدي النساء ) رواه الطبراني في الأوسط وهو حديث صحيح كما قال الشيخ الألباني .(4)
وهذه الرواية وما قبلها تشهد لحديث عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصافح النساء في البيعة وهي تؤكد أن عائشة رضي الله عنها لم تنفرد في روايتها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصافح النساء وأن ذلك مبلغ علم عائشة كما زعم بعض الناس ، وسيأتي توضيح ذلك عند إبطال شبهات القول الشاذ في هذه المسألة .
سابعاً : عن معقل بن يسار أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :( لإن يطعن في رأس أحدكم بمخيط من حديد خير له من أن يمس امرأة لا تحل له ) رواه الطبراني والبيهقي .
قال المنذري :[ رجال الطبراني ثقات رجال الصحيح ].(1)
وقال الشيخ الألباني :[ رواه الروياني في مسنده ، وهذا سند جيد رجاله كلهم ثقات من رجال الشيخين غير شداد بن سعيد فمن رجال مسلم وحده ، وفيه كلام يسير لا ينزل به حديثه عن رتبة الحسن … والمخيط بكسر الميم وفتح الياء ما يخاط به كالإبرة والمسله ونحوهما وفي الحديث وعيد شديد لمن مس امرأة لا تحل له ، ففيه دليل على تحريم مصـافحة الـنساء لأن ذلك ممـا يـشمله المس دون شك ].(2)
ثامناً : روى الإمام مسلم في صحيحه بسنده عن أبي هريرة t أن النبي e قال :( كتب على ابن آدم نصيبه من الزنا مدرك ذلك لا محاله ، فالعينان تزني وزناهما النظر ، والأذنان زناهما الاستماع ، والسان زناه الكلام ، واليد زناها البطش ، والرجل زناها الخطي ، والقلب يهوى ويتمنى ، ويصدق ذلك الفرج ويكذبه ).(1)
قال الإمام النووي :[ معنى الحديث أن ابن آدم قدر عليه نصيب من الزنا فمنهم من يكون زناه حقيقياً ، بإدخال الفرج بالفرج الحرام . ومنهم من يكون زناه مجازاً بالنظر الحرام أو الاستماع إلى الزنى وما يتعلق بتحصيله أو بالمس بأن يمس بيده أجنبية أو يقبلها أو بالمشي بالرجل إلى الزنى أو النظر أو اللمس أو الحديث الحرام مع أجنبية ونحو ذلك ].(2)
تاسعاً : إن الإسلام حرم النظر إلى الأجنبية بغير سبب مشروع (3) بل إن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد حث المسلم على أن يصرف بصره إذا وقع على امرأة أجنبية فقد ثبت في الحديث عن جرير بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قال :( سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نظر الفجأة فأمرني أن اصرف بصري ).(4)
وعن بريده رضي الله عنه قال :( قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يا علي لا تتبع النظرة النظرة فإنما لك الأولى وليست لك الآخره ) رواه أحمد وأبو داوود والترمذي والطبراني والحاكم وقال صحيح الإسناد ووافقه الذهبي وقال الألباني حسن .(1)
قال الشوكاني :[ وحديث بريدة فيه دليل على أن النظر الواقع فجأة من دون قصد وتعمد لا يوجب إثم الناظر لأن التكليف به خراج عن الاستطاعة وإنما الممنوع منه النظر الواقع على طريقة التعمد أو ترك صرف البصر بعد نظر الفجأة ].(2)
والأدلة على تحريم النظر إلى الأجنبية بدون سبب مشروع كثيرة ، وإذا كان النظر محرماً فمن باب أولى اللمس ، لأن اللمس أعظم أثراً في النفس من مجرد النظر حيث أن اللمس أكثر إثارة للشهوة وأقوى دايعاً إلى الفتنة من النظر بالعين وكل منصف يعلم ذلك كما قال العلامة الشنقيطي .(3)
وقال الإمام النووي :[ وقد قال أصحابنا كل من حرم النظر إليه حرم مسه ، بل المس أشد فإنه يحل النظر إلى أجنبية إذا أراد أن يتزوجها وفي حال البيع والشراء والأخذ والعطاء ونحو ذلك لا يجوز مسها في شيء من ذلك ].(1)
هذه أهم الأدلة على حرمة مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية وإن الناظر المخلص في هذه الأدلة ليطمئن إلى صحتها وقوتها في إثبات هذا الحكم الشرعي ويدفعه ذلك إلى العمل به اقتداءً بسيد الخلق محمد e وأما من كان صاحب هوى أو عصبية ويدعو إلى التحلل والتنصل من أحكام الشرع فلا تعجبه هذه الأدلة وقد جئناه بها ساطعة وضاحة كوضوح الشمس في رابعة النهار وسيحاول بشتى الطرق والوسائل أن يتمحل في التحلل من هذا الحكم الشرعي الثابت تارة بالتأويل الفاسد , وأخرى بالاستدلال الباطل وثالثة باسم الضرورة أو المصلحة أو نحو ذلك من التعليلات الفاسدة والتخريجات الساقطة كما سنرى فيما بعد .
(1) فسر ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما المحنة بقوله :[ وكانت المحنة أن تستحلف بالله أنها ما خرجت من بغض زوجها ولا رغبت من أرض إلى أرض ولا التماس دنيا ولا عشقاً للرجـل منا بل حـبـاً لله ولرسـوله ] تـفـسـيـر القرطبي 18/62.

(1) صحيح البخاري مع فتـح الباري 11/345-346 ، صحيح مسلم شرح النووي 13/10.

(2) المصدر السابق 10/261.

(3) صحيح سنن ابن ماجة رقم 2324.

(4) فتح الباري 10/261.

(1) شرح النووي على مسلم 13/10.

(2) سنن الترمذي 4/151-152 ، سنن النسائي 7/149 ، سنن ابن ماجة 2/959 ، الموطأ ص 538 ، مسند أحمد 6/357 ، الإحسان في تقريب صحيح ابن حبان 10/417 . 

(3) سنن الترمذي 4/152 . 

(1) تفسير ابن كثير 4/352 . 

(2) سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة حديث رقم 529 المجلد الثاني . 

(3) الإحسان 10/417 . 

(4) المصنف لعبد الرزاق 6/7 حديث رقم 9826 . 

(5) سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة حديث رقم 529 المجلد الثاني . 

(6) المصدر السابق . 

(1) المسند 2/213 . 

(2) فيض القدير 5/186 .

(3) الفتح الرباني 17/351 . 

(4) سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة المجلد الثاني حديث رقم 530 . 

(1) سنن الترمذي 3/117 حديث رقم 2634 . 

(2) المصنف لعبد الرزاق 6/8 حديث رقم 9831 .

(3) التلخيص الحبير 4/169 . 

(4) صحيح الجامع الصغير 2/1205 ، حديث رقم 7177 .

(1) صحيح الجامع الصغير 2/1205 حديث رقم 7177 . 

(2) الترغيب والترهيب 3/39 . 

(1) صحيح مسلم مع شرح النووي 16/205-206 . 

(2) شرح النووي على مسلم 16/206 . 

(3) انظر المغني لابن قدامة 7/102 . 

(4) صحيح مسلم مع شرح النووي 14/139 .

(1) سنن أبي داود 2/246 ، سنن الترمذي 5/101 ، المسند 5/353 ، المستدرك 3/194 ، حجاب المرأة المسلمة ص 23 ، صحيح الجامع الصغير 2/1317 حديث رقم 7953 .

(2) نيل الأوطار 6/127 . 

(3) أضواء البيان 6/603 نقلاً عن أدلة التحريم ص 14.

(1) الأذكار ص 228 .



(1) فتاوى العلماء للنساء ص 50 .

(1) فتاوى العلماء للنساء ص 112.

(1) فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء السعودية ، فتوى رقم 
(2823 ) وتاريخ 10/2/1400.


(1) الهداية مع تكملة شرح فتح القدير 8/460 .

(1) تحفة الفقهاء 3/334 .

(2) الاختيار لتعليل المختار 4/ 156 .

(3) حاشية ابن عابدين 6/367 .

(4) تبين الحقائق 6/18 .

(5) بدائع الصناع 6/2959 .

(1) ملتقى الأبحر 2/237 .

(2) أحكام القرآن 4 /1791 .

(1) عارضة الأحوذي 7/ 95-96.

(2) المنتقى شرح الموطأ 7/ 308 .

(3) الأذكار ص 228 .

(1) شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي 13/10.

(2) فتح الباري 16 / 330.

(3) فتح الباري 13/294 .

(4) كفاية الأخيار ص 353 .

(1) طرح التثريب 7/44-45.

(2) الاعتبار ص 406.

(3) رسوخ الأخبار ص 511 .

(4) الاختيارات العلمية ص 118 ضمن الفتاوى الكبرى المجلد الخامس . 

(1) الآداب الشرعية 2/257 ، البرزة من النساء : المرأة الجلية التي تظهر للناس ويجلس إليها القوم الموثوق برأيها وعقلها ، وهي الكهلة التي لا تحتجب احتجاب الشواب - لسان العرب مادة برز - 

(2) الآداب الشرعية 2/257.

(3) غذاء الألباب 1/280 نقلاً عن أدلة التحريم ص 26. 

(4) منار السبيل 2/ 142.

(1) سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة المجلد الأول الحديث رقم 226.

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

*المبحث الخامس* 
القول الشاذ بجواز مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية 
ذهب الشيخ تقي الدين النبهاني مؤسس حزب التحرير إلى جواز مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية وليس له سلف فيما ذهب إليه بل خالف جماهير علماء المسلمين السابقين واللاحقين ، فمن أقواله في ذلك :
1. قال النبهاني في كتابه النظام الاجتماعي في الإسلام :[ أما بالنسبة للمصافحة فإنه يجوز للرجل أن يصافح المرأة وللمرأة أن تصافح الرجل دون حائل بينهما ].(1)
2. وقال أيضاً :[ وتكون البيعة مصافحة باليد أو كتابة لا فرق بين الرجال والنساء فإن لهن أن يصافحن الخليفة بالبيعة كما يصافحه الرجال ].(2)
وقول النبهاني هذا معتبر ومتبنى عند حزب التحرير ويقولون به ويصافح كثير منهم النساء ولا يرون بأساً بذلك ، ويدافعون عن قولهم هذا دفاعاً مستميتاً بل عن بعضهم سود صحائف كثيرة في نصرة هذا القول وحاول أن يظهر أن أكثر العلماء يقولون بقول النبهاني بل إنه ذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك فقال :[ ثم إذا ثبت أن أحداً من الفقهاء قال بتحريم مجرد لمس المرأة سواءً كان بشهوة أو بغيرها تكون المسألة خلافية ].(1)
وهذه مكابرة ومعاندة للحق وجهل أو تجاهل لأقوال علماء المسلمين وقد تشبث النبهاني وأتباع حزبه بشبهات كثيرة وحملوا النصوص ما لا تحتمل وسأورد أهمها وأكشف عن وجه الصواب فيها . 
*المبحث السادس*
شبهات المخالف والرد عليها 
*الشبهة الأولى :* 
تشبث النبهاني بما فهمه من حديث أم عطية الأنصاري رضي الله عنها قالت :( بايعنا رسول اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم  فقرأ علينا : أن لا تشركن بالله شيئاً . ونهانا عن النياحة فقبضت امرأة منا يدها فقالت : أسعدتني فلانة ، أريد أن أجزيها . فما قال لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   شيئاً فانطلقت ورجعت فبايعها ) رواه الإمام البخاري .(1)
قال النبهاني :[ فهذا حديث يدل على أن الرسول بايع النساء بالمصافحة بدليل قوله فقبضت امرأة منا يدها ) فإن معناها أن النساء الأخريات اللواتي معها لمي قبضن أيديهن وهذا يعني أنهن بايعن بأيديهن أي بالمصافحة (2) وقال النبهاني أيضاً :[ وهو - أي حديث أم عطية - نص في المصافحة في مفهومه ومنطوقه ](3) وقال أحد أتباع النبهاني :[ وحديث أم عطية نص في وقوع المصافحة ببيعة النساء في مفهومه ومنطوقه ، فتكون بيعة النساء بالمصافحة جائزة شرعاً ولا شيء في ذلك ].(1)


والجواب عن هذه الشبهة من وجوه :
*الوجه الأول :*
إن المراد بقبض اليد في الحديث التأخر عن القبول كما قال الحافظ ابن حجر :[ المراد بقبض اليد التأخر عن القبول ](2) ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى في حق المنافقين :(  وَيَقْبِضُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ ) فهو كناية عن عدم الإنفاق في سبيل الله ، ودليلنا على أن هذا هو المراد بقبض اليد ما جاء في رواية أخرى لحديث أم عطية رواها الإمام مسلم في صحيحه بسنده عن عاصم عن حفصة عن أم عطية قالت :( لما نزلت الآية (يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا جَاءَكَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ يُبَايِعْنَكَ عَلَى أَنْ لَا يُشْرِكْنَ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا … وَلَا يَعْصِينَكَ فِي مَعْرُوفٍ ) قالت كان منه النياحة ، قالت : فقلت : يا رسول الله آل آل فلان فإنهم أسعدوني في الجاهلية فلا بد لي من أن أسعدهم ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   إلا آل فلان ).(3)
وكذلك ما رواه النسائي عن أم عطية رضي الله عنها قالت :( لما أردت أن أبايع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   قلت : يا رسول الله إن امرأة أسعدتني في الجاهلية فأذهب فأسعدها (1) ثم أجيئك فأبايعك ، قال : اذهبي فأسعديها ، قالت : فذهبت فأسعدتها ثم جئت فبايعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  ) (2) قال الشيخ الألباني : صحيح الإسناد .(3)
إن الناظر في هذه الروايات الثلاث لحديث أم عطية : رواية البخاري ورواية مسلم ورواية النسائي يظهر له أن المراد بقول أم عطية :( فقبضت امرأة منا يدها ) التأخر عن قبول المبايعة ، فلم تقبل المبايعة مباشرة ولكن أخرتها حتى تذهب لإسعاد المرأة التي أسعدتها في الجاهلية . انظر إلى قولها :( ثم أجيئك فأبايعك ).
وقد ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر أن أم عطية لما قالت :( فقبضت امرأة منا يدها ) أنها كانت تقصد نفسها ، قال الحافظ :[ وفي رواية النسائي قلت أن امرأة أسعدتني في الجاهلية … وتبين أن أم عطية في رواية عبد الوارث أبهمت نفسها ].(1)
يقصد رواية البخاري المذكورة سابقاً لحديث أم عطية ، فقد قال البخاري :[ حدثنا أبو معمر حدثنا عبد الوارث حدثنا أيوب عن حفصة بنت سيرين عن أم عطية الحديث ].(2)
ومن المعلوم أن الحادثة واحدة مع أم عطية فعبرت مرة بقولها :( فقبضت امرأة منا يدها ) ومرة بقولها :( فقلت : يا رسول الله إلا آل فلان فإنهم كانوا أسعدوني في الجاهلية ) ومرة قال :( إن امرأة أسعدتني في الجاهلية … ثم أجيئك فأبايعك ).
ثم نقول إن حديث أم عطية ليس فيه ذكر للمصافحة أصلاً حتى تزعموا أن قبض اليد معناه الامتناع عن المصافحة .
وبهذا يظهر لكل منصف أن تأويل النبهاني لحديث أم عطية تأويل باطل مردود رواية ودراية .
*الوجه الثاني :*
إن الروايات الثابتة والصريحة الواردة في بيعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  للنساء تؤكد أن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يصافح النساء في البيعة فمن ذلك ما سبق من حديث عائشة حيث قالت :( لا والله ما مست يد رسول الله يد امرأة قط غير أنه بايعهن بالكلام ).
وكذلك ما ورد عن عبد الله بن عمرو أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان لا يصافح النساء في البيعة ، وما ورد في حديث أميمة بنت رقيقه حيث قالت : هلم نبايعك ، قال سفيان - أحد رواة الحديث - تعني صافحنا ، فقال رسول الله :( إني لا أصافح النساء ) فقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  هذا قاله في البيعة ، فتأويل حديث أم عطية يتناقض مع قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  ، قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام مقدم على قول غيره في جميع الأحوال .
وكذلك ما ورد في إحدى روايات حديث أميمة السابق :( قالت : ولم يصافح رسول الله منا امرأة ).
فهذه الأدلة الصحيحة الصريحة تثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   لم يصافح أحداً من النسوة في البيعة ، فلا ينبغي لمسلم أن يترك هذه الأدلة ويتمسك بتأويل فاسد لحديث أم عطية ، وخاصة أن المصافحة لم تذكر في ذلك الحديث أصلاً ، ويزعم أن النصوص متعارضة . 
قال الشيخ الألباني :[ وجملة القول أنه لم يصح عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  أنه صافح امرأة قط ، حتى ولا في المبايعة ، فضلاً عن المصافحة عند الملاقاة ، فاحتجاج البعض لجوازها بحديث أم عطية الذي ذكرته مع أن المصافحة لم تذكر فيه وإعراضه عن الأحاديث الصريحة في تنزهه e عن المصافحة لأمر لا يصدر عن مؤمن مخلص ].(1)
*الوجه الثالث :*
إن دعواكم بأن حديث أم عطية نص في المصافحة دعوى لا ينقي منها العجب وهي دعوى عريضة ينقصها الدليل ويعوزها البرهان ، ومستغربة أشد الاستغراب ، ولا أدري كيف يكون حديث أم عطية نصاً في المصافحة ولا ذكر للمصافحة فيه بحال من الأحوال . 
وكيف يكون نصاً في المصافحة في البيعة كما زعمتم ، وعائشة وعبد الله بن عمرو وأميمة بنت رقيقة - التي حضرت البيعة - يقولون إن النبي e بايع النساء دون مصافحة ؟ 
وكيف يكون نصاً في المصافحة في البيعة وأنتم تقولون إن امتناع الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام عن المصافحة امتناع منه عن مباح ، فأنتم قد أثبتم أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يصافح النساء في البيعة وتقولون هنا أن حديث أم عطية نص في المصافحة فما هذا التناقض ؟ 
(1) النظام الاجتماعي في الإسلام ص 35 .

(2) الشخصية الإسلامية 2/22023 .

(1) الخلاص واختلاف الناس ص 68 .

(1) صحيح البخاري مع فتح الباري 10/262 .

(2) الشخصية الإسلامية 3/107-108 .

(3) الشخصية الإسلامية 2/23 .

(1) قواعد نظام الحكم في الإسلام ص 123 .

(2) فتح الباري 10/261 .

(3) صحيح مسلم مع شرح النووي 6/238 .

(1) إسعاد النساء في المناحات :[ تقوم المرأة فتقوم معها امرأة أخرى من جاراتها فتساعدها على النياحة ] لـسـان الـعرب مادة سعد . وقال الحافظ ابـن حـجر :[ ولا يستعمل إلا في البكاء والمساعدة عليه ].

(2) سنن النسائي 7/149 . 

(3) صحيح سنن النسائي 3/875 حديث رقم  3895 .

(1) فتح الباري 10/262 .

(2) صحيح البخاري مع فتح الباري 10/262 .

(1) سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة 2/55 .

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

*الشبهة الثانية :*
قال النبهاني عن حديث أم عطية :[ فهذا حديث يدل على أن الرسـول بـايع النساء بالمصافحة بدليل قوله :( فقبضت امرأة منا يدها ) فإن معناها أن النساء الأخريات اللواتي معها لم يقبضن أيديهن ، يعني أنهن بايعن بأيديهن ، أي بالمصافحة ، وحديث أميمة يقول :( إني لا أصافح النساء ) وعائشة تقول :( ما مست يده يد امرأة ) وفي هذا تعارض فيكون حديث البيعة بالمصافحة يتعارض مع حديث أنه لم يصافح النساء ].(1) 
والجواب : إن دعوى التعارض التي رسمها النبهاني غير صحيحة ، فإن التعارض لا يكون بين قول الرسولصلى الله عليه وسلم  وبين فهم خاطئ فهمه أحد الناس من نص شرعي ، وإنما التعارض المعتبر عند الأصوليين هو الذي يقع بين دليلين شرعيين متساويين على سبيل التمانع (2)، فهل هذا متحقق في دعواكم التعارض المزعوم ، وإذا أعدنا النظر في هذه الدعوى فماذا نجد ؟ 
نجد قول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام :( لا أصافح النساء ) وقول عائشة :( ما مست يده يد امرأة ) يم نجد تأويل النبهاني لحديث أم عطية يعارض قول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟
وهل تأويل النبهاني دليل شرعي حتى يعارض قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . والغريب العجيب أن النبهاني يجزم بوقوع مصافحة النساء في البيعة لمجرد تأويله الباطل لقبضت امرأة يدها وكأنه كان حاضراً للبيعة ، ويرّد حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها ثم يقولون إن ذلك مبلغ علماها ، ولا يأخذون بقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :( إني لا أصافح النساء ) مع أنه قاله في البيعة كما في حديث أميمة . 
فدعوى التعارض ساقطة ، ولا تعارض بين النصوص في هذه المسألة إلا في خيالكم ، فحديث أم عطية لا مصافحة فيه أبداً وهو منسجم مع بقية الأحاديث في هذه المسألة ، وتأويلكم الباطل وتحميلكم للنص ما لا يحتمل جعله في زعمكم متعارضاً مع حديثي عائشة وأميمة وفي الحقيقة والواقع لا تعارض . 
*الشبهة الثالثة :*
قال النبهاني :( إن يد المرأة ليست بعورة ولا يحرم النظر إليها بغير شهوة فلا تحرم مصافحتها ).(1)
والجواب : إن كون يد المرأة ليست عورة كما تقول طائفة من أهل العلم لا يعني جواز لمسها ومصافحتها بل عن العلماء أجمعوا على تحريم مس وجه المرأة وكفيها من غير ضرورة ولو كانا غير عورة عند من يقول بذلك .
قال المرغياني الحنفي :[ ولا يحل له أن يمس وجهها ولا كفيها وإن كان يأمن الشهوة ].(2) وقال الحصفكي الحنفي صاحب الدر المختار :[ فلا يحل مس وجهها وكفيها وإن أمن الشهوة ].(3)
وقال النووي الشافعي :[ وقد قال أصحابنا : كل من حرم النظر إليه حرم مسه ، بل المس أشد ، فإنه يحل النظر إلى الأجنبية إذا أراد أن يتزوجها وفي حال البيع والشراء والأخذ والعطاء ونحو ذلك ، ولا يجوز مسها في شيء من ذلك ].(4)
وقال الحافظ العراقي :[ قال الفقهاء من أصحابنا وغيرهم انه يحرم مس الأجنبية ولو في غير عورتها ، كالوجه وإن اختلفوا في جواز النظر حيث لا شهوة ولا خوف ولا فتنة ، فتحريم المس آكد من تحريم النظر ].(1)
فالذي يظهر لنا من خلال أقوال العلماء السابقة أن لا تلازم بين كون كفي المرأة ليسا بعورة وبين مصافحتها ، فإذا جاز النظر إليهما فلا يجوز مسهما ولا تجوز المصافحة . 
*الشبهة الرابعة :*
زعموا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صافح النساء بحائل وذكروا بعض الروايات في ذلك منها :
1. عن عامر الشعبي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين بايع النساء أتي ببرد قطري فوضعه عل يده وقال :( لا أصافح النساء ) رواه أبو داود في المراسيل وابن كثير في التفسير .(2) 
والجواب عن هذه الرواية : إن هذا الخبر مرسل لا يصح الاحتجاج به
 قال الحافظ أبو بكر الحازمي :[ وحديث الشعبي … منقطع فلا يقاوم هذه الأحاديث الصحاح ].(1)
2. ما جاء في إحدى الروايات عن أسماء بنت يزيد :( فقالت له أسماء ألا تسحر لنا عن يدك يا رسول الله فقال : إني لست أصافح النساء ) رواه أحمد .(2)
وهذه الرواية : تشعر بأنه عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يصافح النساء وعلى يده ثوب ، ولكن هذه الرواية ضعيفة لا تقوم بها حجة ، وذلك لأن شهر بن حوشب - أحد الرواة - ضعيف . قال الحافظ ابن حجر فيه :[ صدوق كثير الإرسال والأوهام ] (3)،وقال الشيخ الألباني :[ وشهر ضعيف من قبل حفظه ] (4)، وقال أيضاً :[ وشهر بن حوشب ضعيف لا يحتج به لكثرة خطئه ].(5)
وبناء على ما تقدم لا تصح هذه الروايات ، والمعول على ما جاء في الصحيح من أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يصافح النساء بحائل ولا بدون حائل . 
وقال الحافظ العراقي :[ وقال بعضهم : صافحن بحائل وكان على يده ثوب قطري ، وقيل كان عمر يصافحهن عنه . ولا يصح شيء من ذلك لا سيما الأخير ، وكيف يفعل عمر t أمراً لا يفعله صاحب العصمة الواجبة ].(1)
وقال الشيخ الألباني بعد أن ساق الروايات المذكورة أعلاه : وكلها مراسيل لا تقوم بها الحجة .(2)

*الشبهة الخامسة :*
زعموا أنه ليس على المسلمين التأسي بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في تركه للمصافحة لأن قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :( إني لا أصافح النساء ) ليس فيه إلا الامتناع عن الفعل ، والتأسي لا يكون إلا بأفعاله وهو لم يفعل شيئاً في هذه الحادثة سوى الامتناع عن الفعل .(3)
والجواب : أن هذا خطأ فاحش فإنه ينبغي أن يعلم أن الترك وهو المعروف عند الأصوليين بالكف يعد فعلاً لقوله تعالى :( كَانُوا لَا يَتَنَاهَوْنَ عَنْ مُنْكَرٍ فَعَلُوهُ لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ ) فقد ذمهم الله تبارك وتعالى على ترك النهي عن المنكر ، وسمي تركهم لذلك فعلاً :( لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ ).
قال الغزالي :[ والكف فعل يثاب عليه ].(1) 
وقال الشوكاني :[ … لأن الكف فعل ].(2)
فإذا صبت ان الترك فعل فعلينا التأسي برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك ، فهو قدوتنا :( لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ  ).(3)
قال الآمدي :[ أما التأسي بالغير فقد يكون بالفعل والترك ].(4) 
وقال أيضاً :[ أما التأسي في الترك فهو ترك أحد الشخصين مثل ما ترك الآخر في الأفعال على وجهه ، وصفته من أجل أنه ترك ].(1)
فعلينا أن نترك مثلما ترك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد قال الشوكاني :
 [ تركه صلى الله عليه وسلم للشي كفعله له في التأسي به ] وقال ابن السمعاني :[ إذا ترك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئاً وجب علينا متابعته فيه ، ألا ترى أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لما قدم الضب فأمشك عنه وترك أكله أمسك عنه الصحابة وتركوه إلى أن قال لهم : إنه ليس بأرض قومي فأجدني أعافه وأذن لهم في أكله ].(2)
وقال العلامة ابن القيم تحت عنوان :[ فصل : نقل الصحابة ما تركه صلى الله عليه وسلم وأما نقلهم لتركه صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو نوعان وكلاهـمـا سـنة ] (3)، ثم قال :[ … فإن تركه صلى الله عليه وسلم سنة كما أن فعله سنة ].(4)
وقال الشيخ علي محفوظ :[ فاعلم أن سنة النبيصلى الله عليه وسلم  كما تكون بالفعل تكون بالترك ، فكما كلفنا الله تعالى باتباع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في فعلبه الذي يتقرب به إذا لم يكن من باب الخصوصيات كذلك طالبنا في تركه فيكون الترك سنة ، وكما لا نتقرب إلى الله بترك ما فعل لا نتقرب إليه بفعل ما ترك ، فلا فرق بين الفاعل لما ترك والتارك لما فعل ].(1) 
وبهذا يتضح لكل ذي عقل بطلان دعواهم الزائفة أن التأسي برسول الله e لا يكون إلا بالفعل ، فعلى المسلم ألا يصافح النساء تأسياً واقتداءً بقدوتنا وأسوتنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وقال ابن النجار الحنبلي :[ التأسي برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعلك كما فعل ، لأجل أنه فعل ، وأما التأسي في الترك فهو أن تترك ما تركه لأجل أنه ترك ].(2)
ومما يجد ذكره هنا أن الجهل بأن السنة النبوية تنقسم إلى فعلية وتركية أوقع كثيراً من الناس في البدع ، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ترك أموراً لم يفعلها مع توفر الداعي لفعلها ، ولم يكن هناك مانع من فعلها ومع ذلك تركها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فدل ذلك على أنها ليست مشروعة وأن الترك هو المشروع كما ترك النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام القراءة على الأموات وكما ترك الأذان لصلاة العيدين والتراويح وكما ترك صلاة ليلة النصف من شعبان ونحو ذلك .
فمن ترك مثلما تـرك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو متأس ومقتد به ومصيب للسنة ، ومن فـعل ما تـركه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو مبتدع مجانب للهدي النبوي .
*الشبهة السادسة :*
زعموا أن حديث عائشة موقوف عليه وهي صادقة فيما تقول وكلامها هذا على حد علمها برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ونحن نعلم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج أكثر من أربع نسوة وكانت خديجة قبل عائشة رضي الله عنهن ، فكيف تكون قد عرفت السابق واللاحق عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلمصلى الله عليه وسلم . ولذلك فقولها رضي الله عنها موقوف عليها .(1)
والجواب : إن هذا الكلام فيه مغالطات وأخطاء واضحة ويشم منه سـوء الأدب مع أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها وبيان ذلك من وجوه :
الوجه الأول : أن الزعم بأن حديث عائشة موقوف عليها زعم خاطئ ودعوى باطله ، ويعلم ذلك المبتدئون في دراسة علم الحديث ، فضلاً عن علماء الحديث . ولنرجع إلى أقوال أهل هذا الشأن لنقف على حقيقة الموقوف .
قال الإمام النووي :[ الموقوف : وهو المروي عن الصحابة قولاً لهم أو فعلاً أو نحوه ].(1)
وقال الباجي :[ الموقوف : ما وقف به على الراوي ولم يبلغ به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعنى ذلك أنه وقف على الصحابي رضي الله عنه أو غيره من رواته فجعل من قوله … الخ ].(2)
وقال الجرجاني :[ الموقوف من الحديث : ما روي عن الصحابة من أحوالهم وأقوالهم فيتوقف عليهم ولا يتجاوز به إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ].(3)
والسؤال الآن : هل تنطبق هذه التعريفات للموقوف على حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها ؟ 
إنها تقول :( فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أقررن بذلك قال لهن رسول الله : انطلقن فقد بايعتكن ) ثم تقول :( لا والله ما مست يد رسول الله امرأة قط ، غير أنهي بايعهن بالكلام ) وتقول أيضاً :( وكان يقول لهن إذا أخذ عليهن قد بايعتكن كلاماً ) فهل حديث عائشة هو قول لها ؟ أو هل هو فعل لها ؟ حتى يكون موقوفاً إنه مرفوع قولي ومرفوع فعلي ومن قال أنه يشترط في الحديث حتى يعد مرفوعاً إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول الصحابي الذي روى الحديث أخبرني رسول الله أو قال لي رسول الله ، ولو قلنا بهذا الاشتراط الوهمي لخرجت جملة كثيرة من الأحاديث النبوية عن كونها مرفوعة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وإليك بعض الأمثلة التي تبطل زعمهم :
هل يعد من الموقوف حديث ابن عمر :( كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قام للصلاة رفع يديه حتى يكونا حذو منكبيه ) رواه مسلم .
وهل يعد من الموقوف حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها :( كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعتكف العشر الأواخر من رمضان حتى قبضه الله ) رواه البخاري ومسلم .
وهل يعد موقوفاً حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه :( ما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى لصلاة لغير وقتها إلا بجمع - مزدلفة - … ) رواه البخاري ومسلم .
ولا أدري ما هو الفارق من حيث الرواية بين حديث عائشة :( ما مست يد رسول الله يد امرأة قط ) وبين حديث ابن مسعود :( ما رأيت رسول الله صلى صلاة لغير وقتها … الخ ) من الواضح أنه لا فرق بينهما ، وهذا تبطل دعواهم بأن حديث عائشة موقوف عليها . 
*الوجه الثاني :*
إن زعمهم السابق يحمل في طياته سوء أدب مع أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها إن لم نقل أنه يحمل تكذيباً لها وجرأة وقحة على ام المؤمنين . انظر إلى قول قائلهم :[ فكيف تكون عرفت السابق واللاحق عن رسول الله دون إخبارها ].
إن هذا الكلام لا يصدر عن مسلم تقي عرف للصحابة حقوقهم ، وقد امرنا الإسلام باحترامهم وتقديرهم وإجلالهم ، فهم الجيل الأول من المسلمين ، وهم أول من آمن برسول اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم  ، وهم الذين جاهدوا في الله حق جهاده ، ونصروا رسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وعلينا أن نتذكر قول الله سبحانه وتعالى فيهم :( وَالسَّابِقُونَ الْأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُمْ بِإِحْسَانٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ).(1)
وقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :( لا تسبوا أحداً من أصحابي فإن أحدكم لو أنفق مثـل أحـد ذهـباً ما أدرك مدّ أحدهم ولا نصيفه ) رواه البخاري ومسـلم .(2)
وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام :( خير الناس قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم ) رواه البخاري ومسلم .(3)
وغير ذلك من الآيات والأحاديث الواردة في فضل الصحابة . فهل يجوز لأحد بعد ذلك ان يتطاول على أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها ويقول أن ذلك مبلغ علمها أو على حد علمها أو كيف عرفت السابق واللاحق . فمن أعلم من أم المؤمنين عائشة بأحوال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ وهل عائشة رضي الله عنها تفتي بغير علم ؟ وهل عائشة رضي الله عنها تقسم بالله وهي غير متيقنة مما تقول ؟ وهل عائشة تقسم بالله قائلة :( لا والله ما مست يد رسول الله يد امرأة قط ) وهي تعلم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم صافح النساء ؟! وهل تأويلكم الفاسد لحديث أم عطية أقوى حجة ودلة من حديث عائشة ؟ وهل من جاء بعد أربعة عشر قرنا من الزمان أعلم بأحوال رسول الله من أم المؤمنين عائشة ؟! سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم !!!
(1) الشخصية الإسلامية 3/107-108 .

(2) انظر إرشاد الفحول ص 273 ، أصول السرخسي 2/12 ، التعارض والترجيح عند الأصوليين ص39 ، أدلة التشريع المتعارضة ص20-23 . 

(1) النظام الاجتماعي في الإسلام ص 35 .

(2) الهداية مع تكملة شرح القدير 8/460 .

(3) حاشية ابن عابدين 6/367 . 

(4) الأذكار ص 228 .

(1) طرح التثريب 7/45 .

(2) فتح الباري 10/261 ، تفسير ابن كثير 4/354 ، تفسير الألوسي 28/81 ، الكشاف 4/95 .

(1) الاعتبار ص 407 ، وانظر رسوخ الأخبار ص 512 . 

(2) المسند 6/454 . 

(3) تقريب التهذيب ص 147 .

(4) السلسلة الصحيحة ص 53 المجلد الثاني . 

(5) السلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة 1/281 .

(1) طرح التثريب 7/44 .

(2) السلسلة الصحيحة ص 53 المجلد الثاني .

(3) الخلاص ص60 .

(1) المستصفى 1/90 .

(2) إرشاد الفحول ص 13 .

(3) سورة الأحزاب آية 21 .

(4) الأحكام للآمدي 1/158 .

(1) المصدر السابق .

(2) إرشاد الفحول ص 42 .

(3) إعلام الموقعين 2/389 .

(4) المصدر السابق 2/390 .

(1) الإبداع في مضار الابتداع ص 34-35 .

(2) شرح الكوكب المنير 2/196 .

(1) الخلاص ص 60-61 .

(1) تدريب الراوي في شرح تقريب النواوي 1/184 .

(2) الحدود ص 63 .

(3) التعريفات ص 123 .

(1) سورة التوبة آية 100 .

(2) صحيح البخاري مع الفتح 8/33 ، صحيح مسلم مع شرح النووي 16/92 .

(3) صحيح البخاري مع الفتح 8/4 ، صحيح مسلم مع شرح النووي 16/84 .

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

*الشبهة السابعة :*
زعم قائلهم أن الرواية عن عائشة رضي الله عنها تبين مدى علم عائشة ببيعة النساء ، لذلك فهي لا تقول : رأيت أو شاهدت أو أخبرني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو حدثتني فلانة ممن بايعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وعائشة رضي الله عنها لم تبايع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى تروي صفة ما بايعت عليه ، إنما هي تخبر وهي بخبرها صادقة ، ولكن بحدود علمها أن ذلك لم يحدث لا بحكم الواقع الذي جرى عليه وقوع مصافحة النساء في بيعتهن .(1)
والجواب : إن هذا الكلام ينطوي على مجازفة ومكابرة ما بعدها مكابرة ، وليّ لأعناق النصوص وتحميلها ما لا تحتمل ، وجزم بلا برهان على وقوع مصافحة النساء في البيعة . وكأن هذا القائل وأمثاله قد حضروا البيعة ورأوها رأي العين !! وأما أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها فهذه حدود علمها !! وأما الأمر الذي وقع في البيعة فعرفه هؤلاء وجهلته عائشة !! إن هذا لهو التعصب المقيت للرأي ، وهو تحكيم للعقل في النصوص ، وهو تأويل فاسد للنصوص . وإني لأستغرب كيف يجزم هؤلاء بحصول المصافحة في البيعة مع أن الأدلة الدامغة والبراهين الساطعة تثبت خلاف ذلك . فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لا يصافح النساء في البيعة كما في حديث عبد الله بن عمرو ، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :( إني لا أصافح السناء ) وعـائـشة رضي الله عنها تقسم :( والله ما مست يده يد امرأة قط ) وأمـيـمة بنت رقيقة تقول في البيعة :( ما صافح منا امرأة قط ).
وحديث أم عطية الذي هو عمدتكم الأولى والأخيرة ليس فيه ذكر للمصافحة ، والرواية الأخرى لحديث أم عطية عند مسلم تبين أنها تأخرت عن قبول البيعة حتى تسعد المرأة التي أسعدتها .
وبعد كل هذه الأدلة والحجج القوية الصحيحة والصريحة التي تبين بياناً شافياً أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يأتي النبهاني ومن تابعه بعد أربعة عشر قرناً من الزمان فيقولون أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم صافح النساء في البيعة ؟!
سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم وافتراء مبين وصم للعيون والقلوب والآذان عن أقوال أولئك الهادة المتقين .

*الشبهة الثامنة :*
وهي من استدلالاتهم العجيبة الغربية حيث احتجوا بما رواه الترمذي :( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرّ يوماً بجماعة نسوة فأومأ بيده بالتسليم ) وما رواه أبو داود عن أسماء بنت يزيد :( مرّ علينا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في نسوة فسلم علينا ) وفي رواية :( فألوى بيده بالتسليم ) (1)، وقالوا أيضاً :( فسلم عليهن بيده ) يفيد أن التسليم باليد والتسليم يعني المصافحة ولا يعني بالإيماء أو الإشارة لأن فيه تشبهاً باليهود والنصارى وقد نهى عن ذلك بقوله :( لا تشبهوا باليهود والنصارى فإن تسليم اليهود إشارة بالأصابع وتسليم النصارى الإشارة بالكف ) [ إذن فما دام كذلك فلا يخرج الأمر عن كونه e يسلم بيده مصافحة ].(1)
والجواب : إن دعواكم أن التسليم معناه المصافحة صحيح ولكن عند العوام !! وأما عند أهل اللغة وعند أهل الحديث وعند العلماء فإن التسليم معناه طرح السلام باللسان أو مع الإشارة باليد ، وهكذا فسره أحد رواة الحديث فقد جاء في رواية الترمذي :[ فأومأ بيده بالتسليم وأشار عبد الحميد بيده ] (1)، وعبد الحميد هو أحد رواة الحديث فسر معنى ألوى بيده ، وأهل اللغة فسروا أومأ بيده أي أشار ، قال الجوهري :[ أومأت إليه : أشرت ] (2)، وكذلك ألوى : أشار . قال ابن منظور :[ ألوى إليّ بيده إلواءً بيده أي إشارة بيده لا غير ].(3)
ومن خلال ما تقدم نعرف أن أومأ بيده وألوى بيده أي أشار ونعلم أن المقصود بالتسليم هو طرح السلام وهذا هو الصحيح وهو المعروف الوارد في السنة كما في الحديث عن أم هانئ قالت :( ذهبت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يغتسل فسلمت عليه ، فقال هذه أم هانئ قلت : أم هانئ ، قال : مرحباً ) رواه البخاري ومسلم .
ونحن نسأل ما معنى سلمت عليه هل تعني أنها صافحته أم تعني أنها طرحت السلام عليه ؟
ومثل ذلك حديث أبي هريرة أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام قال :( يسلم الراكب على الماشي والماشي على القاعد والقليل على الكثير ) رواه البخاري ومسلم ومثل ذلك ما ورد عن ابن عمر أنه قال :( إذا سلمت 

 فأسمع ) رواه البخاري في الأدب المفرد وقال الحافظ سنده صحيح .(1)
وأصرح من ذلك كله ما جاء في حديث أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :( خلق الله آدم على صورته … قال اذهب فسلم على أولئك النفر من الملائكة جلوس فاستمع ما يحيونك فإنها تحيتك وتحية ذريتك ، فقال : السلام عليكم ، فقالوا : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ) رواه البخاري (2)، وغير ذلك من الأحاديث الكثيرة في هذا الباب .
وقولكم أن الروايتين تدلان على المصافحة ولا يصح حملهما على الإشارة لأن النهي ورد في عدم التشبه باليهود والنصارى ، فالصحيح أن نحملهما على الإشارة لأن حملهما على المصافحة باطل ، وأما النهي عن التشبه باليهود والنصارى في السلام إشارة فالمقصود بذلك هو الاقتصار على الإشارة . وفي حديث أسماء جمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين اللفظ والإشارة كما يظهر في رواية أبي داود فسلم علينا .
والتسليم بالإشارة يجوز لمن كان بعيداً بحيث لا يسمع التسليم ، فيجوز التسليم عليه بالإشارة ويتلفظ مع ذلك بالسلام . هذا ما أفاده الإمام النووي (1)والحافظ ابن حجر (2) وقال العلامة الجيلاني :[ والنهي عن السلام بالإشارة مخصوص بمن قدر على اللفظ حساً وشرعاً ، وإلا فهي مشروعة لمن يكون في شغل يمنعه من التلفظ بجواب السلام كالمصلي والبعيد والأخرس وكذا السلام على الأصم ].(3)
*الشبهة التاسعة :*
قولهم :[ ومن الدلالة أيضاً على أن المصافحة من حيث هي مصافحة للنساء مباحة كونه عليه الصلاة والسلام سمح لغير بالمصافحة أيضاً وذلك لما روي عن أم عطية رضي الله عنها قالت :( لما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة جمع نساء الأنصار في بيت ثم أرسل إليهن عمر بن الخطاب عليه السلام ، فقال : أنا رسول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إليكن ، لا تشركن بالله شيئاً ، فقلن : نعم . فمد يده من خراج البيت ومددنا أيدينا من داخل البيت ثم قال : اللهم اشهد ) وروي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم :( لما فرغ من بيعة الرجال جلس على الصفا ومعه عمر أسفل منه فجعل يشترط على النساء البيعة وعمر يصافحهن ).(4)
والجواب : إن حديث أم عطية المذكور لا ذكر للمصافحة فيه وكل ما فيه :( أن عمر مد يـده من خارج البيت ومددنا أيدينا من داخل البيت ) وهذا لا مصافحة فيه لأن عمر كان خارج البيت والنساء داخل البيت . والمفهوم من هذه الرواية أن النسوة مددن أيديهن جميعاً في آن واحد ولا يعقل أن يصافحهن عمر وهو خارج البيت وهن داخل البيت في آن واحد فالاحتجاج بهذه الرواية على أن عمر صافح النساء كذب وزور وبهتان .
وأما الرواية الثانية عن عمر فرواية ساقطة لا تقوم بها حجة لأن راويها هو محمد بن السائب الكلبي كما في المصدر الذي اعتمد عليه وهو تفسير الفخر الرازي (1)، قال فيه أبو حاتم :[ الكلبي هذا مذهبه في الدين ووضوح الكذب فيه أظهر من أن يحتاج إلى الإغراق في وصفه ].
وقال النسائي :[ متروك الحديث ] والكلبي كذاب لا يعول عليه بحال من الأحوال . وقال فيه الحافظ ابن حجر :[ متهم بالكذب ] (2)، ثم إن أهل التسفير قد ردوا هذه الرواية منهم ابن العربي المالكي والقرطبي .(1)
ويلاحظ من استدلالات القوم بأمثال هذه الروايات الساقطة أو التي لا حجة فيها ولا برهان تعصبهم المقيت للرأي من هنا ومحاولة الدفاع المستميت عنه بأي شيء كان ، فيجمعون الروايات من هنا وهناك دون تمييز لما يصلح أو لا يصلح ولما يصح أو لا يصح كحاطب ليل لا يدري ماذا يجمع في ليلته الظلماء وينطبق عليهم قول الشاعر :
أوردها سعد وسعد مشتمل      ما هكذا يا سعد تورد الإبل *الشبهة العاشرة :*
احتجوا بما ذكره ابن كثير في تفسيره أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين بايع النساء فكانت هند زوج أبو سفيان متنكرة وعرفها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فدعاها فأخذت بيده فعاذرته فقال : أنت هند . قالت : عفا الله عما سلف .(2)
والجواب : إن الاستدلال بهذه الرواية دون ذكر لما قاله ابن كثير في نقدها مما يتنافى مع الأمانة العلمية ، فابن كثير رحمه الله لما ساق هذه الرواية لم يسكت عنها بل بين عوارها وعدم ثبوتها ، فقال رحمه الله :[ وهذا أثر غريب وفي بعضه نكارة والله أعلم فإن أبا سفيان وامرأته لما اسلما لم يكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخيفهما بل أظهر الصفاء والود لهما ].(1)
*الشبهة الحادية عشر :*
احتجوا بما رواه أنس بن مالك قال : كانت الأمة من إماء أهل المدينة لتأخذ بيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتنطلق به حيث شاءت وفي رواية للعسقلاني فما ينزع يده من يدها حتى تذهب به حيث شاءت .(2)
والجواب : إننا لو رجعنا إلى الرواية الثانية كاملة وهي رواية لأحمد وليست للعسقلاني كما ذكر لوجدناها كما يلي ، قال الحافظ :[ وفي رواية أحمد :( فتنطلق به في حاجتها ) وله من طريق علي بن زيد عن أنس :( إن كانت الوليدة من ولائد أهل المدينة لتجيء فتأخذ بيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فما ينزع يده من يدها حتى تذهب به حيث شاء ) وأخرجه ابن ماجة من هذا الوجه . والمقصود بالأخذ باليد لازمه وهو 

الرفق والانقياد ](1) ، ثم إن المراد بالوليدة هي الصبية الصغيرة ، قال الفيومي :[ الوليد : الصبي المولود والجمع ولدان بالكسر والصبية والأمة ولدية والجمع ولائد ].(2)
وإذا كان الأمر يتعلق بالصبية الصغيرة فهذه لا بأس بلمسها دون شهوة وخاصة أن الآخذ بيدها رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .
*الشبهة الثانية عشرة :*
قالوا إن قوله :( إني لا أصافح النساء ) يدل دلالة واضحة من دلالة النص وألفاظه أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هو المعني والمختص بالخطاب ، حيث يقول إني وحرف لا يعني النفي ولا يعني النهي عن المصافحة في هذا النص ، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر عن نفسه في هذا الحادثة أنه لا يصافح النساء ، أي أنه يمتنع عن ذلك .(3)
والجواب : إن استدلالكم هذا ينقض البناء الذي بنيتم من القواعد ويخر السقف عليكم وآخر كلامكم هدم أوله لأنكم زعمتم أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم صافح النساء في البيعة كما في احتجاجكم بحديث أم عطية ، قال النبهاني بعد أن ساق حديث أم عطية :[ فهذا الحديث يدل على أن الرسول بايع النساء بالمصافحة ، بدليل قوله :( فقبضت امرأة منا يدها )](1) ، وهنا تقولون أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلمامتنع عن المصافحة ، ومعلوم أن حديث :( إني لا أصافح النساء ) جاء في البيعة فما هذا التناقض الذي أوقعكم فيه تحميلكم للنصوص ما لا تحتمل وتأويلها تأويلاً فاسداً .
*الشبهة الثالثة عشرة :*
زعموا أن قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام :( إني لا أصافح النساء ) لا يعتبر نهياً مطلقاً لأنه قاله في خصوص البيعة .(2)
والجواب : إن هذا الزعم ساقط لأن المعروف عند الأصوليين أن العبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب ، والأمر كذلك في هذه المسألة ، بل عن الحديث يدل على التحريم في حق المسلمين دلالة أولوية إذ قد امتنع عن المصافحة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حال البيعة ، مع أن الأصل في البيعة أن تكون معاقدة بالأيدي ومصافحة فلإن تكون ممنوعة في غير هذا الموطن أولى وأجدر والأدلة الأخرى التي ذكرناها سابقاً تقوي هذا الفهم والاستدلال ، وإذا كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد امتنع عن المصافحة وهو رسول الله e فمن باب أولى أن يمتنع عنها المسلمون غير المعصومين لأن المرأة مشتهاة خلقة واللمس قد يؤدي إلى إثارة الشهوة . والإسلام سد كل الأبواب التي تؤدي إلى إثارة الشهوات محافظة على نقاء المجتمع المسلم وطهره .(1) قال الحافظ العراقي :[ وإذا لم يفعل هو ذلك مع عصمته وانتفاء الريبة في حقه فغيره أولى بذلك والـظاهر أنه كان يمتنع من ذلك لتحريمه عليه ].(2)
وقال الشيخ الصابوني :[ ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما يمتنع عن مصافحة السناء مع أنه المعصوم فإنما هو تعليم للأمة وإرشاد لسلوك طريق الاستقامة ، وإذا كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو الطاهر الفاضل الشريف الذي لا يشك إنسان في نزاهته وطهارته وسلامة قلبه لا يصافح النساء ويكتفي بالكلام في مبايعتهن مع أن أمر البيعة أمر عظيم الشأن ، فكيف يباح لغيره من الرجال مصافحة النساء مع أن الشهوة منهم غالبة والفتنة غير مأمونة والشيطان يجري فيهم مجرى الدم ؟!].(3)
*الشبهة الرابعة عشرة :*
قال النبهاني :[ إن رفض الرسول أن يفعل فعلاً ليس بنهي فلا يدل على النهي عن المصافحة وإنما هو امتناع منه عن مباح من المباحات … ] إلى أن قال :[ وكما تـجـنب أكـل الـضـب والأرنب وأمثال ذلك ].(1)
والجواب : إن امتناع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلمعن المصافحة ليس كامتناعه عن مباح من المباحات لأن إباحة الأرنب مثلاً ونحوه ثابتة وجماهير علماء المسلمين على إباحته وأما امتناعه عن مصافحة النساء فإنه امتناع عن محرم لأن الأحاديث واضحة في إثبات هذه الحرمة (2)، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم امتنع عن مصافحة النساء في حال البيعة مع أن المعروف في البيعة أن تكون مصافحة ومعاقدة بالأيدي ليدل أبلغ دلالة على تحريم مصافحة النساء ، وإذا كان هو صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو المعصوم النقي التقي قد امتنع عن ذلك فمن باب وأولى أن يمتنع المسلمون عن المصافحة .

*الشبهة الخامسة عشر :*
زعموا أن قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إني لا أصافح النساء ولو كان مفيداً للتحريم لكان متعارضاً مع مصافحته عليه الصلاة والسلام للنساء وهي مباحة ، فيتعارض الخبر الذي فيه تحريم مع الخبر الذي فيه إباحة فيرجح المباح على التحريم واحتجوا بكلام للآمدي حيث قال :[ إذا كان أحد الأمرين ناهياً والآخر مبيحاً فالمبيح يكون مقدماً ].(1)
والجواب : إن دعواهم بالتعارض بين الأمرين المذكورين إنما هو تعارض في خيالهم فقط لا في الواقع وحقيقة الأمر لأن الثابت الصحيح عن رسول الله e أنه لم يصافح النساء كما سبق وبينا ، ولو سلمنا جدلاً بوقوع المعارضة فكلامهم في ترجيح المبيح على المحرم غير صحيح وأن ما قاله الآمدي في هذه المسألة مرجوح والذي عليه جمهور الأصوليين والفقهاء أنه إذا تعارض الحظر مع الإباحة فالحظر مقدم .
وهذا قول الإمام أحمد والكرخي والإمام الرازي وابن الحاجب وابن 

السمعاني وابن السبكي والشوكاني (1)، وصححه أبو إسحاق الشيرازي فقال :[ أن يكون أحدهما يقتضي الحظر والآخر الإباحة ففقيه وجهان أحدهما أنهما سواء والثاني أن الذي يقتضي الحظر أولى وهو الصحيح لأنه أحوط ].(2)
واحتجوا بما يلي :
1. تقديم المباح على الحرمة يفيد إيضاح الواضح لأن الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة ، فهذا الدليل لم يفد شيئاً جديداً بل أفاد نفس ما أفادته الإباحة الأصلية والمثير إلى خلافه وهو تقديم المفيد للحظر أولى لقاعدة تقديم التأسيس على التأكيد .
2. قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :( دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك ) رواه أحمد والنسائي والترمذي وقال : حسن صحيح .
3. ولأن الأخذ بالتحريم وترجيحه على المباح فيه عمل بالأحوط ، وذلك لأنه يترتب على ترجيح التحريم ترك الفعل والفعل إن كان حراماً في الواقع فقد تركه المكلف بترجيحه لجانب التحريم ومن ثم فلا ضرر عليه بتركه وإن لم يكن حراماً في الواقع بأن كان مباحاً فلا شيء عليه كذلك في تركه لأنه لا عقاب عليه بترك المباح وأما إذا عمل بالمبيح فإنه قد يترتب عليه العقاب إذا كان الفعل حراماً في الواقع ونفس الأمر فنفي العقاب ثابت في الأول وهو جانب ترجيح التحريم على جميع إذا كان الفعل مباحاً باعتبار الواقع ونفس الأمر . ومن هنا يظهر بوضوح أن العمل بالمحرم والقول بترجيحه على المبيح أحوط .
4. ويمكن أن يستدل أيضاً بما ورد عن ابن مسعود t أنه قال :( ما اجتمع الحرام والحلال إلا وغلب الحرام الحلال ).(1)



==============
(1) قواعد نظام الحكم في الإسلام ص 123 .

(1) الخلاص ص 59 .

(1) المصدر السابق ص 62 .

(1) سنن الترمذي 5/58 .

(2) الصحاح مادة أومأ .

(3) لسان العرب مادة لوى .

(1) فضل الله الصمد شرح الأدب المفرد 2/490 .

(2) صحيح البخاري مع فتح الباري 13/238-240 .

(1) الأذكار ص 210 .

(2) فتح الباري 13/255 .

(3) فضل الله الصمد 2/489 .

(4) الخلاص ص 64 .

(1) تفسير الفخر الرازي 29/308 .

(2) تقريب التهذيب ص 298 ، الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال 2/255 .

(1) انظر أحكام القرآن لابن العربي 4/1791 وتفسير القرطبي 18/71 .

(2) الخلاص ص 59 ، وانظر تفسير القرطبي 18/712 .

(1) تفسير ابن كثير 4/354 .

(2) الخلاص ص 59 .

(1) فتح الباري 13/102 .

(2) المصباح المنير ص 671 .

(3) الخلاص ص 60 .

(1) الشخصية الإسلامية 3/107 .

(2) حكم الإسلام في مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية ص 103 .

(1) المصدر السابق بتصرف .

(2) طرح التثريب 7/44-45 .

(3) روائع البيان 2/566 .

(1) الشخصية الإسلامية 3/108 .

(2) حكم الإسلام في مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية ص 106 .

(1) الخلاص ص 62 ، وانظر الأحكام للآمدي 4/218 .

(1) انظر المحصول 2/587 ، إرشاد الفحول ص 279،283 ، اللمع في أصول الفقه ص 242 ، فواتح الرحموت 2/206 ، شرح الكوكب المنير 4/279 ، التعارض والترجيح عند الأصوليين ص 362-364 ، التعارض والترجيح بين الأدلة الشرعية 2/325-236 ، التقرير والتحبير 3/21 ، أدلة التشريع المتعارضة ص 100 .

(2) اللمع في أصول الفقه ص 242 .

(1) التعارض والترجيح بين الأدلة الشرعية 2/325-326 ، التعارض والترجيح عند الأصوليين ص 363-364 .

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

ثم وجدت البحث ضمن كتب الشيخ على هذا الرابط
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=39737

وهذا رابط مباشر لتحميل الرسالة؛ وجدته على أحد المواقع
http://www.yasaloonak.net/books/MOSAFAH.ZIP

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

أعتذر إليكم من عدم تنسيق النصوص السابقة
فما وجدت الوقت الكافي لأفعل ذلك
محبكم
أبو رقية الذهبي

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

أخي الكريم  أبو رقية الذهبي

جزاك الله خير على مشاركتك وليتك اكتفيت برابط لهذا البحث المنقول .

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> أخي الكريم  أبو رقية الذهبي
> جزاك الله خيرًا على مشاركتك، وليتك اكتفيت برابط لهذا البحث المنقول


في الحقيقة؛ هذا الخطأ ليس مقصودًا
فعندما نسخت البحث بطوله؛ لم أكن أعلم بوجوده على الشبكة أصلاً.
ثم خطر على ذهني أن أبحث عنه على الشبكة؛ وبعد عناء من البحث؛ وجدته!.
ولكني كنت بالفعل قد نسخته في الموضوع.
فعذرًا لإخواني على هذا الخطأ الغير مقصود.

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

لا تثريب عليك أخي العزيز أبا رقية .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> أخى محب ابن تيمية
> بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم
> وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المدارسة العلمية
> التى لولا مشاغلى فضلا عن أمور أخرى لشاركت فيها بقوة ولكن أكتفى بمجرد مداخلات
> لماذا أخى الكريم اعتمدت انت والأخوة تصحيح الشيخ الألبانى للحديث معان هناك من ضعفه
> وهذا رابط ينحدث عن الحديث
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...t=%e3%ce%ed%d8
> ثم ما معنى لا تحل له فى الحديث
> ثم ألا ترى أخى الكريم أن تبريرات ما ورد عن أم حرام كلها ظنيات قابلة للقيل والقال
> ...


ايها الشيخ الفاضل .. ان كان لديك بحث حول نفس الموضوع فنتمنى ان تفيدنا به .
فبحوثكم رصينه مفيده استفدنا منها بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

اشكر جميع الاخوه على مشاركتهم .. واخص بالذكر الشيخ الفاضل *الدكتور عبدالباقي السيد  .*

----------


## مجرّد إنسان

أحب أن أسجّل هنا استيائي الشديد من لغة النقاش التي سادت في هذا الموضوع وفي أمثالها...لماذا تتحوّل في ساحاتنا النقاشات الفقهية إلى ميادين معارك؟ ولماذا يتم تحويلها إلى قضايا منهجيّة واتهام في الدين وفي منهجية صاحب الرأي المخالف؟؟؟

ألا يمكننا حتى أن نتذاكر ونتداول النقاشات كما كان يفعلها سلفنا الصالح دون افتعالٍ للصراع؟؟؟

كم أتذكر الرقي النقاشي في طرائق النقاش عندما كنا ندرس روضة الناظر في أصول الفقه...في أمورٍ عظام يتم الرد فيها على المعتزلة وغيرهم...دون تجريح وبلغة واضحة: الدليل الأول...التعقيب...  الجواب...هكذا بكل هدوء

المعذرة على ما جاش في الخاطر...علماً بأني....لا أصافح النساء

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وكيف يَدّعون الإجماع وقد ثبت عن فقيه العراق إبراهيم النخعي أنه صافح امرأة أجنبية كبيرة. جاء في حلية الأولياء (4|228): حدثنا ابراهيم بن عبدالله، قال حدثنا محمد بن اسحق، قال حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد، قال حدثنا جرير، عن منصور، عن ابراهيم، قال : «لقيتني امرأة، فأردت أن أصافحها، فجعلت على يدي ثوبا، فكشفت قناعها، فإذا امرأة من الحي قد اكتهلت، فصافحتها وليس على يدي شيء».


وأنى هذا الثبوت ، وشيخ أبي نعيم - إبراهيم بن عبد الله - مجهول لا يعرف ؟!.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> قال شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى (21|223) راداً على من فسر المس بمجرد مس البشرة البشرة ولو بلا شهوة: «فأما تعليق النقض بمجرد اللمس، فهذا خلاف الأصول، وخلاف إجماع الصحابة وخلاف الآثار، وليس مع قائله نص ولا قياس... وذكر أدلة ثم قال: فمن زعم أن قوله {أو لامستم النساء} يتناول اللمس وإن لم يكن لشهوة، فقد خرج عن اللغة التي جاء بها القرآن، بل وعن لغة الناس في عرفهم. فإنه إذا ذُكِرَ المس الذي يقرن فيه بين الرجل والمرأة عُلِمَ أنه مسّ الشهوة، كما أنه إذا ذكر الوطء المقرون بين الرجل والمرأة، علم أنه الوطء بالفرج لا بالقدم».


وإذا كان الله قد حرم النظر إليها في كتابه ، فاللمس أبلغ من النظر ، فهو في التحريم أولى منه ، وبهذا علل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله الذي تنقل عنه ما يوافق مذهبك ، فشيخ الإسلام يرى تحريم مصافحة النساء غير المحارم !

وقال النووي رحمه الله : وقد قال أصحابنا: كل من حرم النظر إليه حرم مسه، بل المس أشد، فإنه يحل النظر إلى الأجنبية إذا أراد أن يتزوجها، ولا يجوز مسها.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> عن أميمة بنت رقيقة مرفوعاً: «إني لا أصافح النساء». ويُجال على هذا الحديث أنه ليس فيه دلالة على التحريم. إذ أن امتناع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أمر دون أن ينهى عنه لا يدل على التحريم. و قد امتنع عن أكل الثوم و البصل و الضب و أجازه لأصحابه. و إن دل الحديث على شيء فعلى كراهية المصافحة بين الرجل و المرأة الأجنبية إن أمنت الفتنة (كمصافحة الشاب للمرأة العجوز).


كيف تكون على وجه الكراهة ودواعي المصافحة في هذا الموضع الذي يقتضيها.؟!
قال العلامة الشنقيطي في أضواء البيان: كونه صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يصافح النساء وقت البيعة دليل واضح على أن الرجل لا يصافح المرأة، ولا يمس شيء من بدنه شيئا من بدنها، لأن أخف أنواع اللمس المصافحة، فإذا امتنع منها صلى الله عليه وسلم في الوقت الذي يقتضيها وهو وقت المبايعة، دل ذلك على أنها لا تجوز، وليس لأحد مخالفته صلى الله عليه وسلم، لأنه هو المشرع لأمته بأقواله وأفعاله وتقريره.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> فإن تحريم ضرب الوالدين ثابت فى الكتاب
> 
> فهل ينهانا ربنا عن الزجر لهما ثم نقول أين تحريم الضرب


وهل ينهانا ربنا عن النظر إلى النساء ثم تقول: أين تحريم مصافحة النساء ؟!

----------


## خالد الطاهرحدادة

الخلاصة ...اعطونا الخلاصة : هل تجوز المصافحة او لاتجوز قولا واحدا ...

----------


## مجرّد إنسان

كيف تقول: قولاً واحداً؟؟ وهي ليست من قطعيّات الدين؟؟؟

هذه مذاكرةٌ علميّةٌ تحتاج منك إلى قراءة كل ما كُتب هنا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> الخلاصة ...اعطونا الخلاصة : هل تجوز المصافحة او لاتجوز قولا واحدا ...


جزاك الله خيرا .
لا تجوز مصافحة المرأة الأجنبية ، وهذا مذهب الجماهير من العلماء من الأئمة الأربعة وغيرهم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

مذاهب العلماء الأربعة كما يلي :
1- مذهب الحنفية :
قال ابن نجيم :
ولا يجوز له أن يمس وجهها ولا كفها وإن أمن الشهوة لوجود المحرّم ولانعدام الضرورة .
" البحر الرائق " ( 8 / 219 ) .

2- مذهب المالكية :
قال محمد بن أحمد ( عليش ) :
ولا يجوز للأجنبي لمس وجه الأجنبية ولا كفيها ، فلا يجوز لهما وضع كفه على كفها بلا حائل ، قالت عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها " ما بايع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم امرأة بصفحة اليد قط إنما كانت مبايعته صلى الله عليه وسلم النساء بالكلام " ، وفي رواية " ما مست يده يد امرأة وإنما كان يبايعهن بالكلام " .
" منح الجليل شرح مختصر خليل " ( 1 / 223 ) .

3- مذهب الشافعية :
قال النووي :
ولا يجوز مسها في شيء من ذلك .
" المجموع " ( 4 / 515 ) .

وقال ولي الدين العراقي :
وفيه : أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لم تمس يده قط يد امرأة غير زوجاته وما ملكت يمينه ، لا في مبايعة ، ولا في غيرها ، وإذا لم يفعل هو ذلك مع  عصمته وانتفاء الريبة في حقه : فغيره أولى بذلك ، والظاهر أنه كان يمتنع من ذلك لتحريمه عليه ؛ فإنه لم يُعدَّ جوازه من خصائصه ، وقد قال الفقهاء من أصحابنا وغيرهم : إنه يحرم مس الأجنبية ولو في غير عورتها كالوجه ، وإن اختلفوا في جواز النظر حيث لا شهوة ولا خوف فتنة، فتحريم المس آكد من تحريم النظر ، ومحل التحريم ما إذا لم تدع لذلك ضرورة فإن كان ضرورة كتطبيب وفصد وحجامة وقلع ضرس وكحل عين ونحوها مما لا يوجد امرأة تفعله جاز للرجل الأجنبي فعله للضرورة .
" طرح التثريب " ( 7 / 45 ، 46 ) .

4- مذهب الحنابلة :
وقال ابن مفلح :
وسئل أبو عبد الله – أي الإمام أحمد – عن الرجل يصافح المرأة قال : لا وشدد فيه جداً ، قلت : فيصافحها بثوبه ؟ قال : لا ...
والتحريم اختيار الشيخ تقي الدين ، وعلل بأن الملامسة أبلغ من النظر )
الآداب الشرعية 2/257
 والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وأما ما يذكر بعض المفسرين أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا بقدح من ماء فغمس فيه يده ثم غمس فيه أيديهن، وقال بعضهم: صافحهن بحائل وكان على يده ثوب قطري. وقيل: كان عمر رضي الله عنه يصافحهن عنه.
ولا يصح شيءٌ من ذلك ، لا سيما الأخير ، وكيف يفعل عمر رضي الله عنه أمرا لا يفعله صاحب العصمة الواجبة ؟" .
انظر: " طرح التثريب " ( 7 / 45 ) .


وقال الزيلعي :
قوله : " وروي أن أبا بكر كان يصافح  العجائز " ، قلت : غريب أيضاً . 
" نصب الراية " ( 4 / 240 ) .
وقال ابن حجر :
لم أجده .
" الدراية في تخريج أحاديث الهداية " ( 2 / 225 ) .

----------

